# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2015



## Vince (1 Jun 2015 às 07:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geopower (1 Jun 2015 às 08:41)

bom dia. 17,8*C. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (1 Jun 2015 às 09:07)

Em relação ao tópico de ontem, o primeiro clarão foi a E da minha posição (Magoito), o segundo não foi distinguível, devido ao nevoeiro que estava sobre a zona iluminou tudo. Foi neste segundo que a luz falhou. O terceiro foi sobre o mar, a SO.
Som do trovão, nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2015 às 12:06)

Bem por aqui o 1º dia de Junho segue ameno, com algumas nuvens dispersas.
actuais 24.8ºC
Ontem ao final da tarde, a temperatura começou a descer, ao ponto de arrepiar andar de calções e t-shirt na rua.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2015 às 12:36)

junho começou nublado (pode ser um sinal de deus  ) , deixo uma foto do nascer do sol sem sol  na Fajarda e estava 15ºC na altura, agora já por Lisboa o sol já apareceu

por volta das 6h50min na Fajarda estava assim


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2015 às 12:39)

Boas,

Dia segue fresco, estão *18,7ºC*.
Vento fraco a moderado

Cascais (centro)


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2015 às 12:45)

Ontem, a estação de Colares(Sintra) registou *0,4 mm *de acumulado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

Bastante vento em Cascais(cota 10 m) lá em cima (Alcabideche- cota 119m) deve estar valente a nortada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2015 às 20:43)

Último dia de Maio com a chegada da cobertura de nuvens a uma velocidade impressionante, mas quando chegavam a sul parece que desapareciam:
(Tirada sem flash e com a janela fechada, se a abrisse a nortada levava a minha casa toda...)





Máxima: *25,4ºC*
Minima: *15,3ºC*
Rajada Máxima: *66 km/h *
_________________________________
Hoje, 1º dia de Junho, dia ainda ventoso.
Máxima: *25,8ºC*
Mínima: *16,7ºC*
Rajada Máxima: *62,2 km/h*

Dia começou com intensidade nebulosidade, triste, mas pela hora de almoço já aparecia o sol e pela tarde o céu estava completamente limpo. Agora chegam os cirrus no horizonte, a fazer um perfeito por do sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2015 às 20:44)

Boas,

Dia semelhante ao de ontem

Rajada maxima de ontem: *80,3 km/h*
Rajada máxima de hoje: *72,4 km/h*






Agora, sigo com nortada intensa, *15,7ºC* e *72 % HR*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2015 às 21:57)

Boas noites.

Hoje o dia iniciou-se fresco, ventoso e com nebulosidade baixa, depois de tantos dias quentes até que soube bem sentir o ar fresco e húmido de volta.

O céu só abriu lá para as 11h, a nortada manteve-se moderada durante todo o dia, amainando com o cair da noite, como é hábito.


----------



## Candy (2 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

Boas,
1 dia de junho, em Peniche, amanheceu tapado com ventinho fresco. 
Após o almoço abriu e fez um belo dia, bem quentinho. Lá pelas 19 horas, voltou-se a sentir aquele ventinho tipico aqui da santa terrinha.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 01:24)

O *primeiro de Junho* foi semelhante ao último de Maio. Noite de céu encoberto pleos estratocumulus que deixaram precipitação oculta pela Serra, note-se que na estação de Colares foi mesmo registada precipitação anteontem dia 31, como já referido:


jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, a estação de Colares(Sintra) registou *0,4 mm *de acumulado.



A mínima do dia 1 foi na verdade atingida ao fim do dia. Pelo amanhecer houve uma primeira mínima de 16,2ºC cerca de duas horas depois do nascer do sol, pois o coberto nebuloso manteve-se durante uma parte da manhã. Mas antes da meia-noite aquela mínima foi batida pelos *15,7ºC* então registados. E continua a baixar com 15,4ºC neste momento.
A máxima foi de *21,9ºC*, à volta das 15h.

Durante a tarde o céu ficou limpo mas com o entardecer apareceram cirrus dispersos. Nortada todo o dia mas intermitente, isto é, rajadas fortes intercaladas por períodos de vários minutos de vento fraco a moderado. Nuvens de poeira pelo ar aquando das rajadas.
Mar picado, muito boa visibilidade com uma fina camada de bruma no horizonte.


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jun 2015 às 10:05)

Boas mínima de 13.9 por agora vai em 21.0


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 17:49)

Dia de céu limpo, mesmo durante a noite a nebulosidade baixa não avançou para terra. Luar e nascer do sol sem nuvens. Bruma fraca no horizonte de terra mas a visibilidade piorou relativamente a ontem.
Ondulação aumentou e a bandeira é amarela, alguma rebentação nas rochas da praia e do Bugio.

Ao meio dia e meia hora era esta a visão do satélite Aqua sobre a região do Litoral Centro. Faixas organizadas de estratocumulus longe da costa, apenas tocando o litoral na zona de Peniche (que está no meio do mar... ).





A temperatura mínima desceu, foi de 13,7 ºC ao nascer do sol, com humidade relativa máxima de 79%.

A máxima mantém-se em valores modestos de 22,8 ºC à volta das 16h mas antes pelas 14h também já atingira aquele mesmo valor. Humidade manteve-se durante a tarde em torno dos 54%.

Nortada moderada.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2015 às 20:04)

agora já na Fajarda, só volto a Lisboa daqui a 2 semanas para exames

quer a minima quer a maxima que a estação tem deve ter sido de hoje, aqui vai:

minima de *8.3ºC *
maxima de *29.6ºC*
actual de *23.7ºC*

deixa lá ver se amanha chego aos 37ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jun 2015 às 20:26)

Dia de céu limpo e vento menos intenso.
Máxima:* 28,4ºC*
Mínima:* 12,8ºC*
Rajadas a rondar os 30 km/h

Amanhã vai subir 5-6ºC a temperatura em Lisboa.
No país, a máxima é Beja com 38ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

Boas,
Nortada continua a soprar bem, rajada de *68,4 km/h* agora mesmo.
*16,1ºC*


----------



## Geopower (2 Jun 2015 às 22:17)

boa noite. Temperatura actual: 20.7ºC. Nortada moderada (que bem que sabe a nortada ao fim do dia para "limpar" o calor da cidade).
Extremos do dia:
13,8ºC
27,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2015 às 09:49)

Boas,

Ontem, mais  uma inversão valente junto a praia da Rainha(Almada), minima de *5,8ºC* 







______

Neste momento, sigo com *19,5ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante SE.

Cascais (centro)


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2015 às 12:17)

por aqui ainda *27.2ºC *segundo modelos devia chegar aos 36/37ºC, mas estou a achar fraquinho a esta hora e nem 30ºC ainda ter


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 15:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, mais uma inversão valente junto a praia da Rainha(Almada), minima de *5,8ºC*



Esta é de  ! Mais um bocadinho e até já tinha geada.

A mínima hoje aqui em Carcavelos foi 15,4ºC ao nascer do sol com humidade relativa de 80% e bastante bruma e neblina.
Agora vai subindo e está em 26,2ºC neste momento.

Mar calmo e voltou a bandeira verde, embora ainda haja umas ondinhas que fazem alguma rebentação fraca. Nortada fraca a moderada.

Bruma muito espessa, visibilidade má para terra, céu esbranquiçado junto ao horizonte marítimo.

Sol forte!


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2015 às 15:53)

por aqui sigo com *33.6ºC *vento fraco e céu limpo (vê se umas nuvens para o interior) esperava mais calor para hoje


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 16:03)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui sigo com *33.6ºC *vento fraco e céu limpo (vê se umas nuvens para o interior) esperava mais calor para hoje



Mas está a aquecer bem, pelas 15 horas já havia 12 estações acima dos 35ºC:


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 16:06)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui ainda *27.2ºC *segundo modelos devia chegar aos 36/37ºC, mas estou a achar fraquinho a esta hora e nem 30ºC ainda ter





david 6 disse:


> por aqui sigo com *33.6ºC *vento fraco e céu limpo (vê se umas nuvens para o interior) esperava mais calor para hoje



Esta era a previsão do AROME (run das 00h de hoje) para este momento, 16 horas:





A Fajarda está numa zona em que a temperatura desce rapidamente de Leste para Oeste. Segundo a carta estaria acima dos 34ºC, não está portanto muito longe, talvez ainda suba mais um bocadinho.

Penso que o ALADIN terá acertado mais, para essa zona, dá menos de 34ºC:


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jun 2015 às 16:21)

31,6ºC com vento fraco. 40% de HR


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2015 às 18:05)

pois eu olhei para os principais (gfs e ecmwf) e andavam nos 36/37ºC dai estar com aquela ideia, mas depois de ver essas cartas do arome e aladin, secalhar não era de esperar tanto e o que deu até foi certo, a partir das 16h +ou- aumentou o vento e a temperatura começou logo a descer

maxima de *33.8ºC*
minima de *11.6ºC*
actual de *29.9ºC *

PS: por exemplo tenho um amigo no Couço (zona do concelho de Coruche que faz fronteiro com o alentejo) e teve *37ºC *e ai esses 2 modelos acertaram também porque davam temperatura mais elevada


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 18:13)

A temperatura máxima em Carcavelos sul foi atingida uma hora atrás, 26,7ºC, sem que a humidade relativa descesse abaixo dos 46%.
26,2ºC nesta altura. Nortada fraca, por vezes moderada. Mantém-se uma camada estreita de bruma espessa no horizonte em terra e neblina no mar.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2015 às 18:13)

PS2: outro exemplo de o vento não estar a ajudar para este lado, Coruche às 15h tinha 33.9ºC e vento muito fraco (inferior a 10) e às 16h já não subiu, manteve os 33.9ºC e o vento subiu para 16.2km/h, no entanto uns 30km para este, já no alentejo Mora que faz fronteira, continua com vento muito fraco e a temperatura subiu ainda mais nos 36.5ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2015 às 18:40)

Boas

Apenas um pequeno reparo ao mês passado de Maio, foi o pior mês em precipitação que tenho registo dos últimos 6 anos, provavelmente um dos mais secos de sempre com apenas 0,8mm...Assim vai este ano extremamente seco.

Hoje dia bem quente máxima de 33,4ºC e mínima de 14,7ºC

Agora estão 30,7ºC, 40%Hr e vento fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2015 às 18:46)

Boas tardes,

Dados dos ultimos 2 dias por aqui.

Enquanto a nortada imperar o calor não vai aparecer por esta localidade.
Curiosamente, a estação de Cascais foi hoje aos 28ºC, impressionante a diferença.







*19,6ºC
69% HR*
Nortada moderada a forte.

Capacete na serra, aqui está ele:


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

Nortada forte, pelas 18h40 apanhei rajadas a rondar 60 km/h e estava a andar para NW, era muito desconfortável!
A temperatura desceu num instante com o vento que apareceu!

Máxima:* 31ºC*
Mínima: *15,2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 21:38)

miguel disse:


> Apenas um pequeno reparo ao mês passado de Maio, foi o pior mês em precipitação que tenho registo dos últimos 6 anos, provavelmente um dos mais secos de sempre com apenas 0,8mm...Assim vai este ano extremamente seco.



Reparo com toda a razão de ser feito, as duas estações oficiais aí na zona registaram 1,3 mm e 3,2 mm, valores mínimos atingidos apenas em menos de um em cada dez anos. Situação que foi comum a toda a região a sul do Tejo e ainda a grande parte da Beira Baixa e litoral centro a sul de Peniche.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/resumo-do-mes-maio-de-2015.8277/#post-491365


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 21:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Capacete na serra, aqui está ele:



Hoje foi tardio a aparecer, esteve grande parte do dia muito reduzido. Penso que o espessamento das nuvens coincidiu com o aumento da nortada aqui em Carcavelos a partir das 19 horas e deu para levantar consideráveis nuvens de poeira.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jun 2015 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu pouco nublado quase não há vento, a Auriol marca 18º e ...
o meu cabelo mostra que a humidade deve estar baixíssima


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2015 às 12:34)

O dia segue ameno por aqui, com céu limpo, vento nulo, e 29.2ºC actuais
mínima de 15.3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2015 às 12:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O dia segue ameno por aqui, com céu limpo, vento nulo, e 29.2ºC actuais
> mínima de 15.3ºC



29ºC com vento nulo é ameno? 

Por aqui o dia segue quente, dias terríveis para quem tem de estudar para os exames


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2015 às 13:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 29ºC com vento nulo é ameno?
> 
> Por aqui o dia segue quente, dias terríveis para quem tem de estudar para os exames



Pois eu digo ameno, mas dentro dos possiveis, porque quente por aqui, considero sempre a mais de 30ºC
Ontem esteve bem mais de 35ºC
O vale do tejo é mesmo tórrido.
A estação do Casal do Grilo registou *40.8, ontem.*


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 13:45)

por aqui sigo com *32.0ºC*


----------



## JTavares (4 Jun 2015 às 15:09)

jonas_87 disse:


>


 Onde vai buscar esta imagem?


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jun 2015 às 15:27)

Hoje para além da temperatura elevada não há vento e a humidade relativa é mediana. Torna-se insuportável 

30,4ºC, vento nulo/fraco e 47% de HR. Céu esbranquiçado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 15:54)

incendios em todo o lado!!!! ja meto fotos, vou arranjar isto 

entretanto *33ºC *e vejo trovoadas para norte, grandes nuvens


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 15:59)

Boas tardes

Mais húmido hoje, neblina e bruma espessas, faixa de poeira/fumo no horizonte de terra entre 1 e 2 Km de altitude aproximadamente. Efeito de miragem forte no horizonte marítimo e Cabo Espichel. Invasão de cirrus vindos de SSW. Céu esbranquiçado.

A mínima ainda foi fresca, 15,1ºC pouco antes do nascer do sol, com humidade relativa 84%. A temperatura em subida gradual mas teve uma quebra cerca do meio-dia voltando a subir, a humidade relativa em descida suave ou quase estacionária. Na última hora a humidade teve uma queda acentuada estando agora em 37% com 26,1ºC.

Vento fraco de oeste ou oes-sudoeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2015 às 16:06)

Mais uma tarde escaldante, com a maxima nos 36.2ºC
agora algumas nuvens vao tapando o sol aos poucos, actuais 34.3ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2015 às 16:09)

david 6 disse:


> incendios em todo o lado!!!! ja meto fotos, vou arranjar isto
> 
> entretanto *33ºC *e vejo trovoadas para norte, grandes nuvens


Parece que está complicado aí para esses lados os incendios, vi agora na pagina do 112.
Como sempre esperemos que a situaçao se resolva rapidamente, antes que tomem proporçoes fora de controlo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:11)

david 6 disse:


> incendios em todo o lado!!!! ja meto fotos, vou arranjar isto
> 
> entretanto *33ºC *e vejo trovoadas para norte, grandes nuvens



Os incêndios devem ser recentes ou de dimensões ainda não significativas, não aparecem por enquanto na listagem do prociv.

Células de trovoada apareceram rapidamente na zona da cova da beira, Serra da Estrela, Serra do Açor/Lousã. No norte tomam dimensões consideráveis com topos de grande altitude, 12 a 14 Km!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:14)

Célula violenta sobre Góis:


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 16:21)

incêndio junto à vila de Coruche e aos foros da mesma!

foto 1





foto 2





foto 3





esta foto já foi tirada desde a baixa de Coruche, percebe se bem o perigo, só com casas à volta (parecia já não estar tão severo nesta altura)





a descrição de onde se situava o incêndio e onde foram tiradas as 3 primeiras fotos:







esta foto já é de outro incêndio e já foi tirada daqui da Fajarda, não sei ao certo onde é, no 112 diz que é na Amieira, a Amieira é um monte que há a sul daqui perto do vale do Sorraia que pertence aqui à Fajarda, este incêndio continua com uma grande coluna de fumo, parece estar descontrolado pelo aspecto da coluna, agora está maior


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

david 6 disse:


> incêndio junto à vila de Coruche e aos foros da mesma!



 que horror! Está tudo tão seco. Vento de sul? Toda a zona está rodeada de habitações.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

Célula muito desenvolvida para os lados da Lousã, sobre Góis, boa visão de Coimbra com certeza:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 16:53)

Carcavelos: temperatura a subir e humidade relativa também, 27,3ºC e 45% depois de ter passado pelo mínimo de 32% uma hora atrás.
Vento rodou para norte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

Ao almoço na Expo estava extremamente quente e desagradável. O termómetro marca agora 29º e está algum vento aqui em Lisboa (o que é bom!). A ver se há coragem para ir à noite à Feira do Livro. No metro, cerca das 16h30m, junto às Olaias, assim:










david 6 disse:


> incêndio junto à vila de Coruche



Que horror


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 17:06)

StormRic disse:


> que horror! Está tudo tão seco. Vento de sul? Toda a zona está rodeada de habitações.



a direcção do vento agora está de W, devia ser igual na altura, na foto 2 havia uma casa com chamas mesmo encostadas que dava para ver, já havia uma mulher a chorar com as mãos na cabeça, os bombeiros estavam lá a tentar resolver, isto de termos inverno pouco chuvoso e agora primavera seca nada bom, isto está tudo muito seco

maxima de *34.2ºC *
actual de *32.7ºC*

ainda se vê fumo a sul, mas já menos, a norte ainda se nota uma célula mas menos também


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 17:08)

Incêndio em Coruche aparece na página do ProCiv:







david 6 disse:


> esta foto já é de outro incêndio e já foi tirada daqui da Fajarda, não sei ao certo onde é, no 112 diz que é na Amieira, a Amieira é um monte que há a sul daqui perto do vale do Sorraia que pertence aqui à Fajarda, este incêndio continua com uma grande coluna de fumo, parece estar descontrolado pelo aspecto da coluna, agora está maior



Há dois aviões bombardeiros a operar na zona?


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndio em Coruche aparece na página do ProCiv:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




à pouco ouvi 2 vezes aviões, mas agora nunca mais ouvi nada e já há pouco fumo


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2015 às 17:24)

StormRic acabaram de passar 2 aviões desses mesmo por cima da minha casa, deram 2 ou 3 voltas até que começaram a descer a sul, o vento está a aumentar neste momento, deixa lá ver senão complica


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jun 2015 às 17:47)

Visível daqui o fumo do incêndio de Coruche e para NE as bigornas das células de Castelo Branco. São bem visíveis, apesar da poeira e das nuvens altas.

28,3ºC e 48% HR.


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

Boas

Mínima: 16,1ºC
Máxima 33,4ºC

Rajada máxima 26km/h

Agora 30,4ºC, 40%Hr, 1014,2hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2015 às 19:06)

Boas tardes,

A t.máxima lá subiu um bocado relativamente a ontem ( +4,4ºC)





_________________




JTavares disse:


> Onde vai buscar esta imagem?



É do software do meu datalogger instalado na minha localização.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2015 às 19:48)

Máxima: 31,5ºC
Mínima: 15ºC
Vento aumenta agora de intensidade, nortada já nos 50km/h

Céu esbranquiçado agora, pintado com cirrus e ofuscando o sol.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 19:49)

david 6 disse:


> StormRic acabaram de passar 2 aviões desses mesmo por cima da minha casa, deram 2 ou 3 voltas até que começaram a descer a sul, o vento está a aumentar neste momento, deixa lá ver senão complica





AndréFrade disse:


> Visível daqui o fumo do incêndio de Coruche



Foi dado como dominado às 18:24, felizmente teve um desfecho rápido.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2015 às 20:40)

Capacete na zona Este da serra a descer a encosta sul.

Nortada moderada a forte
*16,9ºC
74 % HR*


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jun 2015 às 21:01)




----------



## Geopower (4 Jun 2015 às 22:24)

boa noite. Noite agradável 23.3ºC. Vento moderado de Norte.

Extremos do dia:
30.8ºC
19.0ºC


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jun 2015 às 23:21)

StormRic disse:


> Célula muito desenvolvida para os lados da Lousã, sobre Góis, boa visão de Coimbra com certeza:


De Coimbra, era bem visível essa celula a O/SO, tinha um bom desenvolvimento vertical.
Infelizmente não tive tempo para tirar fotos.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 01:39)

StormRic disse:


> Foi dado como dominado às 18:24, felizmente teve um desfecho rápido.



infelizmente 2 bombeiros tiveram de ir para o Hospital de Santarém, um com queimaduras leves e outro por inalação de fumo

o de Coruche ameaçou casas, mas felizmente foi controlado a tempo


*15.3ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jun 2015 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, vento fraco e 18º. Vai aquecer!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2015 às 10:12)

Boas,

Sigo com *19ºC* e vento fraco.

A partir de logo a noite estarei a reportar do 2º local seguimento, vamos ver se registo uma boa minima na próxima madrugada,a intensidade do vento vai ser determinante, já que em termos de nuvens não ha problema algum.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 12:16)

*27.1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2015 às 13:09)

31ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 15:18)

*31.5ºC *começo a ver no horizonte a N e NE umas nuvens


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2015 às 15:34)

30,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

minima de *13.2ºC*
maxima de *31.2ºC*
actual de *29.2ºC*

em termos de céu, vejo a trovoada de Castelo Branco para NE, e está a surgir cumulus perto daqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Algumas nuvens por aqui, vento fraco,com 32.5ºC
max. 34.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

Hoje em Carcavelos foi um dia de céu limpo, bruma espessa, poeira nos níveis médios, fumo ao fim da tarde.
Mínima de 15,3ºC ao nascer do sol com 80% de humidade relativa e máxima de 25,8ºC pouco depois das 14h, cedo porque a nortada que entretanto passou de moderada a forte não deixou subir mais a temperatura. A humidade relativa mesmo assim foi baixando até às 19h chegando aos 50%. Houve remoinhos de poeira.
Visibilidade má para terra devido à bruma.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2015 às 22:22)

Boas

15 graus e vento fraco  a moderado
A inversão ainda não se iniciou, só lá para o início da madrugada  é que deve arrefecer como deve ser.

2 local de seguimento


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jun 2015 às 22:30)

Máxima: 30,7ºC
Mínima: 15,5ºC

Dia ventoso pela tarde
Árvores Jacarandás na sua fase de floração, a vestir a cidade toda de roxo!


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 22:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: 30,7ºC
> Mínima: 15,5ºC
> 
> Dia ventoso pela tarde



E como! Era poeira pelo ar quando vinham as rajadas, embora normal aqui. Mas o mar acusou pouco a nortada, viam-se as rajadas a passar na água mas não chegou a ficar picado com as características pequenas cristas brancas.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jun 2015 às 03:05)

Ainda vai soprando uma nortada moderada por vezes com rajadas fortes. Cheira imenso a humidade e como gosto deste cheirinho! 
Mais um dia secante neste "triste" litoral! A ver se Domingo teremos direito a alguma coisa por estas bandas já q a instabilidade parece vir a ser mais generalizada...


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jun 2015 às 11:39)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 16.2 por agora já vai nos 30 e que bafo está hoje


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2015 às 11:50)

Máxima ontem de 31,8 ºC com mínima de 16,4 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 12:24)

por aqui com *31ºC *mais calor hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2015 às 12:33)

31.5ºC, hoje vai aquecer bem.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jun 2015 às 13:18)

boas por aqui já foi batida a máxima do ano de 33.6 por agora já vai nos 33.9 está um autêntico forno lá fora


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 14:16)

*34.3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jun 2015 às 14:56)

por aqui já foi aos 35.0  agora vai nos 34.7 pois levantou-se um ligeiro vento que fez baixar a temperatura entretanto o vento já parou e é possível que a temperatura volte a subir


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2015 às 15:04)

Aqui ainda longe do forno previsto! estão 27,1ºC

Mínima de 18,7ºC


----------



## Brunomc (6 Jun 2015 às 15:12)

miguel disse:


> Aqui ainda longe do forno previsto! estão 27,1ºC
> 
> Mínima de 18,7ºC


Deve ser por causa do vento de S/SW


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2015 às 15:14)

Brunomc disse:


> Deve ser por causa do vento de S/SW



Sim ele está fraco mas é o suficiente para trazer alguma humidade 50% e não permitir que se ligue o forno.
26,7ºC


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jun 2015 às 15:19)

*31,4ºC*
Isto hoje está a aquecer bem.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2015 às 16:06)

Um forno por aqui, com 32,7ºC actuais e 44% HR. Heat Index de 34ºC. Vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2015 às 16:26)

Boas tardes,

Aqui no *Vale da Mangancha,Mafra* sigo com *24,1ºC *e *60% HR*
Vento moderado de NO.

O datalogger/RS a trabalhar lá em baixo(mais ou menos no centro da foto).

Hoje esta zona aqueceu pouco fruto do vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jun 2015 às 16:29)

Q calorão hoje!! Neste momento *31ºC *e sopra uma brisa muito fraca, mas incrivelmente esteve NULO durante toda a manha e até ao inicio da tarde.
Interessante a direcção do vento desde que a brisa começou a soprar. Constantemente muda de direcção sempre entre os quadrantes S, W e NW!


----------



## Geopower (6 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

boa tarde. 31,4*C. Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jun 2015 às 16:39)

a máxima foi de 35.0 por agora continua o forno com 33 lá fora


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2015 às 16:41)

Vale do Tejo a esturricar.
Chamusca(cota 24m): *38,1ºC

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I10630B2*


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 16:44)

maxima de *35.7ºC*
minima de *14.4ºC*
actual de *34.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

uma brasa por aqui, a máxima chegou aos 37.3ºC
actual 35.7ºC


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jun 2015 às 16:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vale do Tejo a esturricar.
> Chamusca(cota 24m): *38,1ºC
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I10630B2*


será que essa estação é de fiar é que 39.7 parece exagero.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2015 às 17:06)

homem do mar disse:


> será que essa estação é de fiar é que 39.7 parece exagero.



Em tempos esta estação e respectivos dados geraram alguma discussão neste mesmo tópico, aquela zona do Entrocamento-Golegã-Chamusca é uma grande fornalha.
Tens estações a registaram máximas de 36/37ºC em locais expostos ao vento a cotas 160/200m, esta estação está apenas a 24 metros de altitude, practicamente ao nivel do Tejo, não axo grande exagero.
É apenas a minha opinião, não passa disso.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2015 às 17:11)

Dados de hoje aqui no 2º local de seguimento.






Como tinha dito anteriormente, muito vento de NO, a refrescar constantemente o vale, deste modo pouco aqueceu.
Em termos de minima, fui surpreendido com entrada de nuvens baixas ao inicio da madrugada, veja-se que a minima foi registada logo a 1 da matina.
Caso o vento abrande, a minima pode ser batida num instante, este vale tem potencial térmico para isso, sem problema, vamos ver.

PS: Mais uma vez, o RS do Geiras a porta-se espetacularmente bem, uma maravilha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2015 às 17:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em tempos esta estação e respectivos dados geraram alguma discussão neste mesmo tópico, aquela zona do Entrocamento-Golegã-Chamusca é uma grande fornalha.
> Tens estações a registaram máximas de 36/37ºC em locais expostos ao vento a cotas 160/200m, esta estação está apenas a 24 metros de altitude, practicamente ao nivel do Tejo, não axo grande exagero.
> É apenas a minha opinião, não passa disso.


Os dados a mim pelo menos nao me parecem ser exagerados, eu vou seguindo os valores destas estaçoes com regularidade, o vale do tejo é mesmo um autentico forno, para quem já está acostumado a viver por estes lados, já nem estranha ver esses valores tão elevados


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 20:20)

Por Carcavelos sul a mínima subiu, ao nascer do sol a temperatura foi de 16,9 ºC. A humidade relativa foi bastante estável toda a noite e madrugada atingindo um máximo de 76% pouco antes das 5h.

Máxima de 29,0ºC pouco antes das 17h. A humidade não desceu abaixo dos 46%.

Característica principal do dia a bruma, a poeira nos níveis médios, os cirrus que têm vindo a aumentar com o avanço para norte de uma extensa área de nuvens altas gerada por um núcleo depressionário a sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2015 às 20:45)

Imensa poeira que em conjunto com as nuvens altas proporcionam este final de tarde. Máxima de 33,1ºC, agora ainda com 25,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 20:47)

ainda *25.7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

A gigantesca nuvem de poeira nos níveis médios da atmosfera e associada à extensa área de nuvens altas está a chegar agora à zona centro. O aspecto é de uma enorme nuvem de fumo mas na verdade é poeira sahariana.







No entanto à superfície a concentração é mínima e não apresenta riscos para a saúde mesmo de pessoas sensíveis:




Em todo o território os valores estão abaixo dos 50 microgramas por metro cúbico e que é o limiar de possíveis sintomas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2015 às 21:05)

por aqui ainda estao 27ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2015 às 21:14)

24,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2015 às 21:22)

Já vou nos 14.5 graus 
Vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2015 às 21:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já vou nos 14.5 graus
> Vento nulo


Vais ter aí uma boa mínima hoje! Aqui as minha nao descem do 16ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2015 às 21:47)

aqui ainda nos 23ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2015 às 21:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vais ter aí uma boa mínima hoje! Aqui as minha nao descem do 16ºC



Não sei não, os modelos metem nuvens a entrar ao longo da madrugada.
Neste momento, a temperatura subiu um pouco para os actuais *15,5ºC*, levantou-se vento.
_____________

Foto tirada por volta as 21h.
Perspectiva Sul


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jun 2015 às 22:32)

Temperatura actual: *19,3ºC*

Máxima: *31,7ºC*
Mínima: *12,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 00:58)

Chegada da nuvem de poeira ao poente:


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 00:59)

actual *18.3ºC
*


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 06:23)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto de altostratus e altocumulus, espessos. Parece haver virga e o radar apresenta um aspecto curioso. Nem um pingo de chuva no entanto.

Aspecto do céu há 20 minutos:





Radar correspondente:





A imagem de radar é confusa na sua animação. Em princípio há um movimento sul-norte. É preciso notar que o feixe de Arouca intersecta as nuvens já a considerável altitude, talvez 2-3 Km, enquanto que o de Loulé apanha mais perto da superfície. Daí que os dois padrões misturados criem uma imagem pouco clara.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 06:43)

Temperatura notavelmente estável toda a noite, com variações de algumas décimas de grau em torno dos 20ºC. Mínima, se assim se pode chamar, de 19,6ºC cerca das 3h30 e uma máxima nocturna de 20,3ºC cerca da 1h20. Subiu depois das 4h até aos 20º,0 e neste momento 19,7ºC em descida muito lenta. A humidade tem vindo a aumentar desde 60% até 72% nesta altura.

Vento fraco de norte. Com mais luz agora nota-se uma base das nuvens com textura levemente _undulatus_ mas a camada parece tornar-se mais fina.
Reflectividade do radar de Loulé no momento das imagens acima. Percebe-se que os ecos não chegam ao nível da superfície aqui nesta área.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 07:52)

Boas,

Minima de *13,2ºC
*
Céu bem cinzento para Este, olhando para o radar bate certo, é no interior do concelho de Mafra que está a cair precipitação fraca.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 08:08)

A *mínima* foi mesmo pouco depois do nascer do sol (que não se viu), *19,5ºC* pelas 6h30; já subiu para 20,1ºC neste momento. O cobertor de nuvens rasgou-se à medida que os altostratus foram sendo substituídos por altocumulus, deixando de ter a aparência undulatus. Muita neblina em todos os níveis e nota-se a poeira mas menos do que se podia esperar. O Cabo Espichel está quase oculto por uma camada de neblina rasante ao mar, mal definida:





O céu tem agora este aspecto, mais vulgar:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 08:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Céu bem cinzento para Este, olhando para o radar bate certo, é no interior do concelho de Mafra que está a cair precipitação fraca.



Pelo que observei aqui desde a madrugada, estes ecos de radar não chegam à superfície, deve ser só virga. Vê-se no perfil vertical do lado direito.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 08:16)

Foto tirada a coisa de 10 minutos, perspectiva E/SE


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2015 às 10:09)

aqui já sigo com 26.1ºC
a minima foi de 18ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:03)

Boas

Já em *Alcabideche*, sigo com *25,9ºC* e *53% HR*
Tempo bem abafado.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2015 às 11:04)

Boas por aqui já 30.3 a mínima foi de 16.7


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 11:18)

*29,2ºC*
Mínima: *13,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:22)

A temperatura sobe bem, *27,3ºC *e *48% HR*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:31)

vai subindo, com 29.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:52)

*29.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:53)

*28,2ºC* e *47 %HR* 

Uma trovoada é que era.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2015 às 11:57)

Depois da máxima de 34,6 ºC de ontem, hoje parece vir a ser idêntico.

Céu muito nublado por cirrostratus.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2015 às 12:15)

Segue muito quente o dia de hoje!
Mínima 18,9ºC

Agora estão 30,7ºC, 40%Hr, 1016,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2015 às 12:15)

StormRic disse:


> Chegada da nuvem de poeira ao poente:


Que belas cores!  Bem visível a nuvem de poeira Saariana! 


StormRic disse:


> Vento fraco de norte. Com mais luz agora nota-se uma base das nuvens com textura levemente _undulatus_ mas a camada parece tornar-se mais fina.


Belíssimas.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 12:23)

Mínima de 22,0ºC.

O dia segue bem quente com o céu nublado por cirrostratus. 30,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 12:24)

*31.7ºC *e 40% humidade, vai a subir depressa


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 13:10)

*28,8ºC
45% HR*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 13:46)

*34.7ºC *mais calor hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 14:36)

*30,1ºC
40 % HR*


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2015 às 14:38)

Sigo com 33,4ºC, 34%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 14:46)

*36.0ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 14:55)

*32,9ºC* actuais.
Até ao momento, máxima de *33,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 15:00)

Máxima do ano por aqui: *31,4ºC*
Actual: *29,4ºC
*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 15:04)

Rede IPMA 14:00

Valdonas,Tomar: *37,2ºC*
Alvega: *35,7ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *35,2ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *34ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 15:16)

*37.1ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 15:28)

david 6 disse:


> *37.1ºC *



Quer dizer que na próxima actualização da rede IPMA, estação de Coruche vai aparecer com valores idênticos ou superiores aos teus. Boa subida entre as 14h - 15 h
______

*28,3ºC
44% HR*


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2015 às 15:34)

Máxima do ano até agora *36,0ºC*

Agora estão 33,5ºC vento nulo céu encoberto


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2015 às 15:39)

36.6ºC actuais
37.6C de máxima
as nuvens começaram a tapar o sol, e fizeram baixar um pouco a temperatura.
Na feira da Agricultura, em Santarem estão 36ºC á sombra, segundo o programa da TVI.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 15:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quer dizer que na próxima actualização da rede IPMA, estação de Coruche vai aparecer com valores idênticos ou superiores aos teus. Boa subida entre as 14h - 15 h



penso que vai ter inferior, pelo menos nas 14h, Coruche tinha menos 1ºC e pouco comparado comigo, mas aquilo no vale do sorraia nunca se sabe, mas ultimamente eu e a estação de Coruche temos tido máximas muito semelhantes

entretanto a temperatura estabilizou nos *37.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 15:44)

Vento de NO a soprar com mais intensidade, ainda que não passe de moderado.
*27,2ºC*, em queda, e ainda bem.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2015 às 15:57)

que bafo por aqui já bateu na máxima de ontem 35.0 nunca na vida pensei que hoje chega-se a tanto tendo em conta a temperatura na hora de almoço.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 16:00)

e no fim de estar estabilizado algum tempo, do nada a temperatura dispara de novo 

com *37.8ºC* e a subir  (batendo assim a máxima do ano)


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2015 às 16:11)

está a ameaçar espero não ter uma surpresa hoje
quanto a temperatura já é a máxima do ano com 35.1 por agora.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 16:17)

*38.5ºC  *mas o que é isto, não esperava tanto  a sensação lá fora diz que é de 42.5ºC e confirmo porque não se pode andar lá fora


----------



## windchill (7 Jun 2015 às 16:24)

Rajadas de vento impressionantes pela margem sul!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jun 2015 às 16:33)

Estamos a ter rajadas impressionantes em plena Lisboa ou algo muito semelhante...

Movimento circulares de vento, imenso pó e lixo em espiral a voar...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 16:33)

homem do mar disse:


> está a ameaçar espero não ter uma surpresa hoje
> quanto a temperatura já é a máxima do ano com 35.1 por agora.



nasceu um aguaceiro não muito longe dai em Ferreira do Zezere


----------



## Firefigther (7 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Alerta - Aqui na Moita mais precisamente no Gaio Rosario ponte violenta de vento com pó á mistura provocou o alarme das pessoas, dipararam alarmes de viaturas, toldos voaram e deixou de se ver as ruas, nuvem em direcção ao Montijo.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

De repente por aqui se levantaram rajadas muito violentas de vento!!! 
Que fenómeno estranho!


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

david 6 disse:


> nasceu um aguaceiro não muito longe dai em Ferreira do Zezere


incrível acabou de chover aqui afinal não me enganei foi fraco por volta de 2 a 3 minutos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

Firefigther disse:


> Alerta - Aqui na Moita mais precisamente no Gaio Rosario ponte violenta de vento com pó á mistura provocou o alarme das pessoas, dipararam alarmes de viaturas, toldos voaram e deixou de se ver as ruas, nuvem em direcção ao Montijo.



Foi algo muito semelhante a isso que se passou em Entrecampos


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

O André Frade reporta rajadas violentas no Montijo...

O sat/rad mostram a passagem de uma pequena faixa de convecção elevada com precipitação em forma de virga, será um posivel downburst?

É bastante comum haver downbursts quando temos uma camada de ar marcadamente mais seco nos niveis médios....e houve relatos no passado de situações similares...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

homem do mar disse:


> incrível acabou de chover aqui afinal não me enganei foi fraco por volta de 2 a 3 minutos


----------



## FilipaP (7 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

Aqui em Carnide não sei o que aconteceu. De repente umas rajadas fortíssimas de vento. Voou tudo.


----------



## Firefigther (7 Jun 2015 às 16:42)

Nunca tinha visto nada como isto o céu ficou tipo nevoeiro co rajadas violentas de vento mas com areia mistura tipo tempestade no deserto e levou tido á frente em movimentos circulares, e dirigiu-se para o Montijo que se deixou de ver com a areia que estava no ar,


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2015 às 16:44)

Convecção residual, provavelmente. Era nestes momentos que o radar de Coruche seria necessário...


----------



## jonekko (7 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

_Põe aqui fortes rajadas de vento também, breves mas muito fortes. Até os vizinhos foram á janela. Lolol_


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

david 6 disse:


>


Exacto passou aqui mesmo ao lado da minha terra e agora entretanto começou de novo a chover a temperatura baixou para 34.6


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

@AndréFrade tudo bem aí? Estou preocupado mano


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

Firefigther disse:


> Nunca tinha visto nada como isto o céu ficou tipo nevoeiro co rajadas violentas de vento mas com areia mistura tipo tempestade no deserto e levou tido á frente em movimentos circulares, e dirigiu-se para o Montijo que se deixou de ver com a areia que estava no ar,


Pela descrição deste post, é possível que o @stormy tenha razão em falar de downburst, mas lá está, só mesmo com o radar de Coruche. Pode ter sido uma frente de rajada mais violenta apenas.


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jun 2015 às 16:51)

Ola,

Enviaram-me esta foto agora.. Nâo sei se será do evento desta tarde em Lisboa


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Jun 2015 às 16:53)

ruijacome disse:


> Ola,
> 
> Enviaram-me esta foto agora.. Nâo sei se será do evento desta tarde em Lisboa



Isso foi há anos. Foste trolado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 16:54)

ruijacome disse:


> Ola,
> 
> Enviaram-me esta foto agora.. Nâo sei se será do evento desta tarde em Lisboa



14 de Abril de 2010...


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jun 2015 às 16:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Isso foi há anos. Foste trolado



Como eu disse, não sabia se seria do evento ou não!


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jun 2015 às 16:55)

Acalmou de repente o vento, mas de vez em quando ainda são fortes...


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2015 às 16:56)

Muita gente a falar disso nas redes sociais. Concordo com o @stormy, provável microburst seco, estranho é que a convecção a existir, mesmo elevada, é bastante fraca.
Aqui há uns anos quando ocorreu algo do género algumas estações Davis notaram uma boa anomalia na pressão. Alguém reparou nisso ?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

Vince disse:


> Muita gente a falar disso nas redes sociais. Concordo com o @stormy, provável microburst seco, estranho é que a convecção a existir, mesmo elevada, é bastante fraca.
> Aqui há uns anos quando ocorreu algo do género algumas estações Davis notaram uma boa anomalia na pressão. Alguém reparou nisso ?








Quase todas as estações deram um salto de +2 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 17:06)

Como disse o @Vince , bastante gente nas redes sociais a falar desse tal fenómeno. Há sensivelmente 25 minutos, os aviões na Portela alteraram a pista de aterragem da 03 para a 21, inclusivé um Transavia divergiu para Faro, agora não sei se a razão foi a mesma, pois não foi lançada nenhuma SPECI.

Também no seguimento Sul falam disso em Vendas Novas, post do @Brunomc .

EDIT 17:08 - na METAR das 17h, é indicado windshear em todas as pistas, razão pela qual foi mudada a pista de aterragem (a pista 21 oferece aos pilotos uma melhor aproximação por instrumentos).


----------



## jonekko (7 Jun 2015 às 17:07)

Mais vento forte por aqui a temp. Caiu para os 29


----------



## fog (7 Jun 2015 às 17:10)

Junto à Praça de Espanha, fenómeno meteorológico idêntico ao já descrito. Caixotes do lixo, alguns já no exterior dos prédios, voaram uns tantos metros. O ruído foi assustador.


----------



## PaulusLx (7 Jun 2015 às 17:11)

O que aconteceu por Lisboa levou ao 'borregar' / go around / aterragem abortada do TAP 1271 um Airbus 320 proveniente de Viena - passou por cima de mim para aterrar, vinha eu na 2ª circular mesmo no alinhamento da pista. De repente um rugido imenso e volta a elevar-se. Vi no FlightRadar24 que foi dar um giro a Palmela para se fazer de novo à pista mas em sentido contrário - agora de norte para sul. Aterrou em segurança.


----------



## AMFC (7 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

Estava na Cruz Quebrada a ver a saída da Volvo Ocean race, num piscar de olhos passou de uma ligeira brisa para rajadas fortíssimas, o rio que estava quase espelho ficou com vagas altas, via-se uma nuvem imensa de poeira na zona de Algés. Cerca de 5 minutos brutais.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

Boa tarde, vim aqui mesmo reportar vento muito forte de tal ordem que as minhas culturas por pouco não foram destruídas, ainda pingou um pouco mas nada mais que isso. Sinto neste momento um ardor nas vias respiratórias acho que não devia ter estado muito tempo lá fora e eu nem costumo ter alergias.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 17:15)

Em Carcavelos/praia foi o pandemónio embora o vento não tenha sido assim tão forte. A praia estava completamente repleta de pessoas. O parque estava apinhado de veículos e subitamente toda a gente quis sair, foi o caos no trânsito.
Ainda cairam uns pingos e o céu ficou ameaçador mas agora já aliviou. A partida da Volvo Race teve vento de oeste moderado e muita neblina.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Jun 2015 às 17:17)

Rajadas de vento forte em Alfragide!! Os caixotes passeiam de forma magistral!
Ps: muita poeira no ar!


----------



## Pisfip (7 Jun 2015 às 17:17)

[/IMG] Este é o panorama atual por Fátima. 
Temp. Máxima já foi alcançada de 35°c.
Sigo com uns sufocantes 32 graus.


----------



## Firefigther (7 Jun 2015 às 17:17)

Por aqui voltou tudo ao normal algum vento apenas e o sol espreita.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:17)

que evento tão estranho e tão repentino para esses lados da margem sul e grande lisboa, no seguimento sul, uma pessoa de Vendas Novas também registou ventos fortes repentinos  

porque aqui vento esteve sempre calmo, está a surgir muitos cumulus interessantes, o céu está assim:


----------



## romeupaz (7 Jun 2015 às 17:18)

Leiria e arredores: 32'C
E chove


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 17:19)

Pisfip disse:


> [/IMG] Este é o panorama atual por Fátima.



Não se vê a imagem.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 17:22)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes na Atalaia Montijo, vi do cimo do monte a aproximaçao da poeira desde Palmela até aqui chegar. Muito abafado. Tenho vídeos.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

Foi rápido. Tudo mais calmo agora!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

VENTO MALUCOOOOO, AREIA NO AR, do nada ficou assim, comecei a ouvir barulho a aproximar se e do nada vento malucoooo e muita areia no ar, foi quando chegou essa nuvem mais escuro que mandei na foto anterior


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2015 às 17:25)

Célula em formação perto de Alcochete e Montijo segundo o radar do IPMA.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 17:26)

Célula interessante a Sul de Coimbra:






Vamos lá ver se chega cá.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

mas o que é isto!!! aconteceu o mesmo aqui mas foi só agora, que ventania maluca, rajadas malucas, só areia no ar, nem dava para ver a vista ao longe era branca por causa da areia do ar, a temperatura caiu 3ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:30)

em Coruche disseram me que aconteceu o mesmo, na mesma altura que a mim aqui na Fajarda


----------



## Firefigther (7 Jun 2015 às 17:34)

Brunomc disse:


> Célula em formação perto de Alcochete e Montijo segundo o radar do IPMA.



Não vejo nada no site do IPMA alem disso ele esta atrasado em relação ao tempo atual.


----------



## Derco (7 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

Boa tarde a todos.

Aqui fica o registo da passagem da "coluna de vento e poeira" pela povoação de Fajarda, Coruche


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:38)

trovoada!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Derco disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Aqui fica o registo da passagem da "coluna de vento e poeira" pela povoação de Fajarda, Coruche




 um vizinho, eu também sou da Fajarda, aqui foi igual do momento para o outro muito vento muita areia no ar, e agora estou a ouvir trovões muito próximos

Bem Vindo


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:46)

começa a chover!!!!! pingos muito grossos


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 17:51)

Radar, em Coruche:





Mas a imagem de satélite mostra que o desenvolvimento vertical é limitado, curioso:





Células em Montemor/Évora também.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

Boa tarde! Tarde bastante quente por esta zona acompanhado por um céu completamente esbranquiçado desde a manhã. Por volta das 15h começaram a aparecer alguns desenvolvimentos a norte mas que rapidamente se deixaram de se ver devido à fraca visibilidade. O mais interessante (e visível) por enquanto parecer ser isto a sul.


----------



## squidward (7 Jun 2015 às 17:54)

Neste momento estou em Lisboa (também presenciei aquele evento estranho de poeira e vento) noto que parece estar se a formar uma célula mesmo junto ao Cartaxo... Que tristeza, logo hoje que não estou lá.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 17:56)

passou ao lado, mas foi suficiente para chover um cadito (mas pouco infelizmente) mas já foi bom para matar saudades, e ouvir uns belos trovões, este cheirinho a terra molhada snif snif 

PS: acabei de ser fotografado pelo céu


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 17:57)

TROVOADA!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 18:01)

Para o quadrante Este vê-se realmente alguma escuridão, mas da maneira que a atmosfera está... Uma grande mistela de nuvens que não deixa ver nada com definição. 

Como diria a minha avó, hoje está um Sol de trevoada!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:04)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa tarde! Tarde bastante quente por esta zona acompanhado por um céu completamente esbranquiçado desde a manhã. Por volta das 15h começaram a aparecer alguns desenvolvimentos a norte mas que rapidamente se deixaram de se ver devido à fraca visibilidade. O mais interessante (e visível) por enquanto parecer ser isto a sul.



A foto foi tirada de Alcanena? Serão estas células:


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 18:06)

Provavelmente. Entretanto desenvolveu-se para isto.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

AndréFrade disse:


> TROVOADA!



 Virá da célula do Cartaxo ou da de Montemor?


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

por aqui vai caindo mais uns pingos, *0.7mm *acumulado

maxima de *39.1ºC *
minima de *16.0ºC*
actual de *26.2ºC **, *com aquele evento de vento caiu logo uns 4ºC, depois com a chuva caiu uns 7/8ºC


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

está mau por estes lados e já se ouve estrondo


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:19)

thunderboy disse:


> Provavelmente. Entretanto desenvolveu-se para isto.



Célula forte no Cartaxo, progride para NW:


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 18:20)

Tirei há pouco esta foto com vista para esses lados.(Tomar)


----------



## squidward (7 Jun 2015 às 18:22)

Segundo o radar do ipma, a célula do Cartaxo/Valada está bem potente.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2015 às 18:25)

Máxima de 35.1 (máxima do ano) por agora 31.6
talvez seja possível ver uma noite tropical hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2015 às 18:29)

Por aqui o tempo mudou radicalmente, está agora vento moderado, tempo muito escuro, é só folhas a voar pelo ar.
Notasse bem as poeiras do deserto dispersas pelo ar, tal como da ultima vez.
32.2ºC actuais


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 18:30)

O topo da célula que fotografei inicialmente expandiu tão rapidamente que nem cabe na fotografia.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 18:34)

nasceram perto e muito rapido, nem deu para ver topo nem nada, só já escuro











esta para o lado do Cartaxo (por vezes oiço trovões ao longe):


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:35)

thunderboy disse:


> Tirei há pouco esta foto com vista para esses lados.(Tomar)



 belas fotos!

Essa vista é para as células de Ferreira do Zêzere:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

david 6 disse:


> nasceram perto e muito rapido, nem deu para ver topo nem nada, só já escuro



Há quantos minutos?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

Boas,

Sigo com *25,1ºC* e *52% HR.*

Alguma nebulosidade a oeste.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 18:40)

O vento dá o seu ar de graça agora à medida que escurece de Sul. Segundo o radar parece que surgiu algo em Santarém.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 18:40)

StormRic disse:


> Há quantos minutos?



eu quis dizer foi quando apareceram, porque as fotos já foram tiradas abocado, a 1ª às 18h05min, a 2ª às 18h22min e a 3ª às 18h25min


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

até já mete respeito o vento forte por aqui é só lixo pelo ar, até custa já no olhos.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 18:47)

Vai-se intensificando a Sul daqui.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2015 às 18:49)

Boas

Aqui depois da máxima de 36,0ºC aconteceu o mesmo relatado um pouco por toda a parte aqui na zona, rajadas muito fortes de vento alguns pingos e descida repentina da temperatura, foi lindo ver o pessoal a fugir da praia 

Rajada máxima registada pela minha estação de 60km/h  pelas 16:21

Agora céu encoberto e 26,0ºC com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 19:00)

ipma meteu aviso amarelo para distrito de Santarém em cima da hora ..., mas também meteram para amanhã


----------



## fhff (7 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

Muitos roncos por aqui, vindos da célula que passa no alto concelho de Alenquer. Céu bastante cinzento.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (7 Jun 2015 às 19:09)

Aqui em Almada o ceu esta estranho.sera hoje k assistimos a umas trovoadas?


----------



## Prates (7 Jun 2015 às 19:16)

Vou deixar aqui 3 fotos que tirei por volta das 17h30 a partir da Arruda dos Vinhos, não me parece ser a célula que estava sobre o Cartaxo mas sim outra mais distante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2015 às 19:19)

Firefigther disse:


> Noticia RR - O Instituto de Meteorologia ainda está a trabalhar os dados, mas já não tem qualquer dúvida que foi um tornado que, ao início da tarde, arrancou árvores de grande porte pela raiz na Lagoa de Albufeira, em Sesimbra.
> 
> O meteorologista Bruno Café confirma o fenómeno e explica que, da análise a imagens tiradas por um civil, foi possível confirmar tratar-se de “um tornado, em que se via a formação da nuvem em forma de funil e que vinha até à superfície”.
> 
> ...



Pois a noticia já tem 3 anos, as pessoas que nao olhem para a data podem ficar a pensar que é de hoje, e ficam induzidas em erro.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jun 2015 às 19:26)

Daqui consegui ver bem para Este toda a instabilidade da zona de Coruche/Alcochete! Não tenho bem certeza, mas acho que consegui ouvir alguns trovoes muito longínquos dessas células...
Por enquanto nada de novo aqui, de assinalar o grande enfraquecimento do vento que esta quase nulo e a descida significativa da temperatura com apenas 25ºC. O céu encobriu completamente por nuvens médias/altas e aguarda-se por alguma trovoada e/ou chuva que não esta fácil desenvolver-se!!


----------



## Firefigther (7 Jun 2015 às 19:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Convém ver a data da notícia... 02/05/2012




Foi lapso meu nao reparei na data estava publicada no Facebbok e eu nem reparei , já retirei as minhas desculpas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2015 às 19:54)

*Rajadas de vento forte assustaram quem foi à praia em Tróia*
PÚBLICO 

07/06/2015 - 17:50

Fenómeno não é comum, mas foi localizado e está ultrapassado, diz meteorologista do IPMA.
http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...-assustaram-quem-foi-a-praia-em-troia-1698223


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:10)

Célula forte passou a sul da Figueira da Foz:










Tinha deixado *3,3 mm* em Pombal.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:14)

escuro a Sul, 25.7ºC 50% humidade


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2015 às 20:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Rajadas de vento forte assustaram quem foi à praia em Tróia*
> PÚBLICO
> 
> 07/06/2015 - 17:50
> ...


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Jun 2015 às 20:40)

Meteorologicamente falando, Lisboa tem-se vindo a tornar um lugar desinteressante. Tudo o que ocorre no resto do país não se dá em Lisboa, nestes últimos tempos.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 20:41)

Já se ouvem os trovões. Vamos ter festa esta noite.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:45)

Céu interessante em Carcavelos e há uma célula a Leste de Lisboa em movimento para noroeste.

Deve estar a chover em Alcochete e talvez chova em Sacavém e Loures, fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 20:48)

Já chove. Trovoada muito perto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 20:49)

StormRic disse:


> Céu interessante em Carcavelos e há uma célula a Leste de Lisboa em movimento para noroeste.
> 
> Deve estar a chover em Alcochete e talvez chova em Sacavém e Loures, fraco.



Nop, aqui não chove, e o céu está bastante interessante também, sobretudo para NE. A falta que o radar de Coruche faz...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:51)

Dia de ontem muito quente! 
Tomar ganha com *39,2ºC




*
_________________
Sem dúvida hoje é um dia muito estranho. Desde poeiras, ventos fortes em minutos, células megapotentes que nem no Inverno se vêem (falando do enxame de células a norte), pólen por todo o lado, e muito abafado que nem em casa se está bem. E claro o calor sufocante! Bem vi que pelas previsões mais valia nem sair de casa porque estava tudo muito esquisito, e acho que fiz bem! 

Máxima: *33,7ºC* (Bom efeito de estufa)
Mínima: *21,4ºC* (Mínima mais alta do ano, por isso nem pus com cor azul)

Infelizmente a estação de Queluz não está operacional hoje para ver as rajadas das 16h, mas também pelas outras estações vejo ir literalmente de *8 a 80*! E a pressão subiu *2 hPa* em segundos...A temperatura desceu *5 graus!*

Estou muito triste com o IPMA, há meses que o radar de Coruche não funciona e é crucial obter informação da costa de Lisboa e da zona centro...
Estou igualmente triste com a falta da estação da Amadora 

Enquanto isso, finalmente uma estação que consegue apanhar as células que quase rompem a escala!





Supostamente pelo radar, chove agora aqui, mas deve ser virga.
Céu continua coberto e não há pôr do sol.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:51)

Brunomc disse:


>



Pelo que se vê nestes videos, não foi mais forte que uma boa nortada típica, apenas apanhou as pessoas de surpresa pela transição rápida de uma situação calma para a ventania. Nem sequer há muita areia pelo ar como em certas nortadas. Quando já se viu o Guincho em dias normais...


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 20:53)

Acabado de chegar a Coimbra e a situação parece promissora.
A viagem pela IP3 foi bastante interessante pois havia formações de células em praticamente todos os quadrantes.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 20:55)

Prates disse:


> Vou deixar aqui 3 fotos que tirei por volta das 17h30 a partir da Arruda dos Vinhos, não me parece ser a célula que estava sobre o Cartaxo mas sim outra mais distante.



 excelentes!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

na zona de Coimbra é uma mina de células pequenas mas fortes que nasceram todas agora


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

Chuva torrencial acompanhada de granizo e trovoada.


----------



## Prates (7 Jun 2015 às 20:58)

Começa a pingar por aqui.


----------



## DRC (7 Jun 2015 às 20:59)

Caem umas pingas grossas na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 20:59)

Antes desta chuvada o céu estava assim:


----------



## Gongas (7 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

Trovoada medonha aqui por São Martinho do Bispo, Coimbra, já mandou a luz abaixo e tudo!


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

Em 30min formaram-se estas células bem potentes, entre Coimbra e a Figueira da Foz.

Imagens de radar às 20h20 e 20h50:


----------



## adiabático (7 Jun 2015 às 21:09)

Lumiar, há 20 minutos. Contrariamente ao que pode parecer, praticamente não levou photoshop... um stretch e um toque de contraste. Impressionante o movimento que parece quase visível.


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 21:12)

Pela zona do Solum pra já tudo calmo.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 21:24)

Início de tarde quente com rajadas de vento fortes e muita poeira a meio da tarde. Trovoada também foi audível.

Quando a nuvem de poeira se aproximava:





As fotografias aqui.


----------



## Jonaxh (7 Jun 2015 às 21:24)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos!
> 
> Essa vista é para as células de Ferreira do Zêzere:



Confirmo. Tem estado desde as 16h20 a fazer trovoada.Ás 16h30 começou a chover pingos super grandes como nunca tinha visto junto com trovoada. Eu estava numa procissão (levei com isso tudo em cima...) era tudo a fugir da trovoada repentina e dos pingos... Enquanto tudo isto acontecia na zona de Ferreira, em Tomar estava tudo calmo (1h depois choveu e trovejou também em Tomar).

Actualmente ainda se ouve trovoada, embora distante distante...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 21:26)

Algumas fotos tiradas há instantes (sim, há cerca de 10 minutos, embora não pareça ) para Norte:


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 21:30)

dahon disse:


> Pela zona do Solum pra já tudo calmo.


Não chuveu na zona da Solum? Realmente, a estação do Pólo II não acumulou nada.
A estação de São Martinho do Bispo acumulou apenas 1mm. Na zona de Antanhol/Taveiro os acumulados devem ter sido superiores. Vamos aguardar pelos valores da EMA do Aeródromo.

A célula atingiu essencialmente a zona Oeste de Coimbra:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas há instantes (sim, há cerca de 10 minutos, embora não pareça ) para Norte:



 notável, deve ter sido o máximo que ainda choveu pela região de Lisboa.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-junho-2015.8272/page-17#post-492607


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 21:48)

DaniFR disse:


> Não chuveu na zona da Solum? Realmente, a estação do Pólo II não acumulou nada.
> A estação de São Martinho do Bispo acumulou apenas 1mm. Na zona de Antanhol/Taveiro os acumulados devem ter sido superiores. Vamos aguardar pelos valores da EMA do Aeródromo.
> 
> A célula atingiu essencialmente a zona Oeste de Coimbra:



Dessa célula apenas algumas pingas.


----------



## JTavares (7 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

Pelo radar vem aí o 2º round


----------



## Profetaa (7 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

Por aqui flash em todas as direcções para onde me vire...ainda não choveu nada, mas amigo que fez o caminho de Coimbra a Febres, diz que começava a chover pingas a seguir á estação Coimbra-B até á entrada de Cantanhede, na zona de Ançã caia forte


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 21:56)

Grande trovoada a norte de Pedrógão Grande, a caminho de Coimbra:


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 22:00)

Bem, incrível a frequência de relâmpagos das células a sul de Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:00)

O litoral da Figueira a Esmoriz com uma notável linha de células!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

dahon disse:


> Bem, incrível a frequência de relâmpagos das células a sul de Coimbra.



Se entretanto não perder força, a linha de células sobre a Lousã vai ser interessante em Coimbra:





As descargas mais próximas já estão em Condeixa e Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 22:05)

Acho que ninguém o disse hoje ainda, mas... Pessoal de Coimbra...


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Jun 2015 às 22:05)

Por Coimbra deve estar a trovejar forte, pelo mapa do Blitzortung.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 22:11)

Por Coimbra ainda não troveja, mas são visíveis relâmpagos muito frequentes a Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 22:14)

Por volta das 21:20, estavam umas nuvens interessantes a norte de Alcabideche.


----------



## Gongas (7 Jun 2015 às 22:15)

aproxima-se mais uma tormenta! são relâmpagos uns atras uns dos outros! vamos ver se vem direito a Coimbra!
Já são audíveis, vem forte esta a caminho.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:15)

Relâmpago disse:


> Por Coimbra deve estar a trovejar forte, pelo mapa do Blitzortung.



Ver as mensagens acima.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-junho-2015.8272/page-18#post-492677
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-junho-2015.8272/page-18#post-492649

A linha da Lousã está muito bem organizada e continua robusta mas a actividade eléctrica de momento diminuiu:


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 22:19)

Que bonito festival elétrico que por aqui se tem vindo a observar! Pena ser muito longe e já pouco frequente.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 22:20)

Temperatura a subir: 25,0ºC. Céu nublado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por volta das 21:20, estavam umas nuvens interessantes a norte de Alcabideche.



 também me pareceu. 

Neste momento vento nulo. Céu encoberto. A máxima foi de *28,6ºC* pouco antes das 15h e da frente de rajadas. Logo a seguir caíu até aos 23,8ºC, pouco depois das 17h, recuperou até 25,3ºC pelas 19h e desde então desce regularmente e nesta altura estão 24,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 22:23)

Impressionante, a tonalidade máxima.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:28)

Interessante configuração da linha de células a começar a envolver Coimbra. Mas pouca actividade eléctrica depois das 22h.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 22:28)

thunderboy disse:


> Que bonito festival elétrico que por aqui se tem vindo a observar! Pena ser muito longe e já pouco frequente.


O melhor que consegui apanhar.


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 22:30)

Começa agora a chover pelo Solum.


----------



## Gongas (7 Jun 2015 às 22:33)

Continuam os relâmpagos a cadencia de 1 por minuto!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:36)

Aberta sobre Coimbra, células a chegarem:









*15,5 mm na Lousã em 50 minutos*, 4,3 mm em Miranda do Corvo.

Começa a chover na zona sul, 2,5 mm.


----------



## telegram (7 Jun 2015 às 22:42)

Há pouco, trovoada muito forte e insistente sobre Vila Nova, Miranda do Corvo. Ainda se vêem alguns relâmpagos para norte, mas menos frequentes.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:43)

thunderboy disse:


> O melhor que consegui apanhar.



Finalmente vê-se um raio depois de vários dias de trovoada!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 22:46)

Tenho informações de que há vários focos de incêndio derivado da queda de raios, principalmente em Figueiró dos Vinhos e Alvaiázere. Desconheço a veracidade da informação.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:47)

thunderboy disse:


> Que bonito festival elétrico que por aqui se tem vindo a observar! Pena ser muito longe e já pouco frequente.





Gongas disse:


> Continuam os relâmpagos a cadencia de 1 por minuto!





telegram disse:


> Há pouco, trovoada muito forte e insistente sobre Vila Nova, Miranda do Corvo. Ainda se vêem alguns relâmpagos para norte, mas menos frequentes.



Neste mapa estão *100 descargas* que caíram em apenas *25 minutos*!




A cadência tem vindo a aumentar.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2015 às 22:47)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante configuração da linha de células a começar a envolver Coimbra. Mas pouca actividade eléctrica depois das 22h.


A maior parte das DEA não deve estar a ser detectada. Continua a trovejar com frequência.

Em termos de fotos, é o que se pode arranjar. Não tenho grande campo de visão para fotografar a trovoada.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jun 2015 às 22:50)

Quando comecei a observar ocorriam a cada 5 segundos, aumentando gradualmente. Sinceramente nem sei como tive visão tão distante da trovoada

PS: Fui dar uma espreitadela e continuam a ocorrer.


----------



## Profetaa (7 Jun 2015 às 22:50)

Que agradável cheiro a terra molhada ...!!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 22:51)

telegram disse:


> Há pouco, trovoada muito forte e insistente sobre Vila Nova, Miranda do Corvo. Ainda se vêem alguns relâmpagos para norte, mas menos frequentes.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tenho informações de que há vários focos de incêndio derivado da queda de raios, principalmente em Figueiró dos Vinhos e Alvaiázere. Desconheço a veracidade da informação.



Não há avisos do IPMA sobre trovoadas! Lamentável, simplesmente! 

100 descargas em 20 minutos:





Isto não é frequentes e concentradas?

No mapa completo foram 100 em 12 minutos.


----------



## telegram (7 Jun 2015 às 23:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tenho informações de que há vários focos de incêndio derivado da queda de raios, principalmente em Figueiró dos Vinhos e Alvaiázere. Desconheço a veracidade da informação.


Do lado norte da serra a trovoada veio com chuva forte. Via-se muita atividade para esses lados de sul, não sei se com chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 23:00)

Em Oliveira do Hospital, Coimbra segundo o seguidor do MeteoMontijo Filipe Pereira.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2015 às 23:01)

e lá se foi o site ...

*22ºC*


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 23:01)

Deixo aqui dois frames, já ponho o video.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 23:03)

O site do IPMA entrou em versão _light_(ning).


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 23:05)

dahon disse:


> Deixo aqui dois frames, já ponho o video.



 lindo!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 23:08)

Fantásticos registos de Mário Gomes, publicados no MeteoMontijo. De Coimbra:

https://www.facebook.com/mario.gomes.9047/videos/o.350828378343090/919328284789861/?type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/mario.gomes.9047/videos/919356021453754/

(como se colocam diretamente vídeos do facebook no fórum?)


----------



## lserpa (7 Jun 2015 às 23:11)

dahon disse:


> Deixo aqui dois frames, já ponho o video.


Brutal!!!!!


----------



## Profetaa (7 Jun 2015 às 23:16)

he pá !!!! este foi forte e looongo , até a chão tremeu.....


----------



## telegram (7 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

Miranda do Corvo. Por Fausto Morais. 

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...7434284724551.46428.100003739437559&source=48


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

Frequência diminui ligeiramente, de 100/20 min. passou para 100/23 min.
Desloca-se a actividade eléctrica para nordeste (quer dizer que nascem células mais para esse lado mas os movimentos individuais continuam para noroeste).







Arganil com muitas descargas.


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 23:24)

Continuam-se a ouvir trovões em Coimbra mas mais esporádicos. Os flashes esses são mais frequentes e de vários quadrantes.


----------



## dahon (7 Jun 2015 às 23:38)

Que brutalidade de relâmpagos em Coimbra.


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

Novo "giro" pelo local do costume, tempo quente e abafado, algum vento que no entanto fui-se reduzindo ao longo do resto do dia, no regresso de Carcavelos, a passar em Stº Amaro de Oeiras, descida brutal da temperatura, semelhança como o abrir a porta do frigorifrico num dia quente, mas a aquecer quase instantaneamente situação essa que se repetiu algumas vezes, confesso que nunca senti tal variação térmica que presumo terem sido na ordem dos 7º - 9º ou eventualmente mais,
de resto nada de especial, pois até estava a espera de apanhar uma eventual molha 

um pequeno registo fotográfico,










parecia que ia dar em alguma coisa, mas o aspecto quase translúcido calculei que nada ou muito pouco de chuva,














bom e mesmo a chegar a Cruz Quebrada onde tinha o meu transporte tive algo a "chamar-me" para virar os olhos para o céu e tenho isto quase em cima da cabeça, 
confesso que não tenho o hábito de alterar o aspecto, cor, etc das fotos, é como sai da máquina é como as arquivo e publico, todo e qualquer ajuste é na própria máquina, quando for possível, ou seja tudo ao natural , no entanto nesta como foi captada pelo telemovel e este não tem nada resolvi "puxar" um pouca a coisa,
isto foi pelas +- 21:05h


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 00:16)

o céu amanhã está mais limpo? ou é tipo hoje? é que se for tipo hoje torna se complicado tirar fotos às trovoadas e aguaceiros

*20.7ºC* ainda, raro acontecer aqui mais para o interior


----------



## quim_mane (8 Jun 2015 às 00:19)

Por Coimbra
https://www.facebook.com/Coimbra.em.fotografia?fref=photo


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 00:23)

ultima hora:
Coimbra (aerodromo): *4.9mm*
Lousã: *14.4mm*


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 00:41)

Vitor TT disse:


> Novo "giro" pelo local do costume, tempo quente e abafado, algum vento que no entanto fui-se reduzindo ao longo do resto do dia, no regresso de Carcavelos, a passar em Stº Amaro de Oeiras, descida brutal da temperatura, semelhança como o abrir a porta do frigorifrico num dia quente, mas a aquecer quase instantaneamente situação essa que se repetiu algumas vezes, confesso que nunca senti tal variação térmica que presumo terem sido na ordem dos 7º - 9º ou eventualmente mais,
> de resto nada de especial, pois até estava a espera de apanhar uma eventual molha



Perfeitos retratos da tarde aqui pela linha! Então já não apanhaste as rajadas de vento que fizeram a debandada geral da praia.
Muito bem observado as mammatus! Daqui não consegui ver. Cairam uns pinguitos hoje... 



david 6 disse:


> o céu amanhã está mais limpo? ou é tipo hoje? é que se for tipo hoje torna se complicado tirar fotos às trovoadas e aguaceiros



Boa pergunta, mas eu até nem me importo com as condições... desde que haja alguma coisa!!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 00:44)

quim_mane disse:


> Por Coimbra
> https://www.facebook.com/Coimbra.em.fotografia?fref=photo



Deslumbrante foto! O autor terá mais fotos de raios em algum sítio? Parabéns ao Daniel Palos e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Jun 2015 às 00:47)

StormRic disse:


> Perfeitos retratos da tarde aqui pela linha! Então já não apanhaste as rajadas de vento que fizeram a debandada geral da praia.
> Muito bem observado as mammatus! Daqui não consegui ver. Cairam uns pinguitos hoje...



Já estava muito calmo, mesmo, cheguei pelas +- 19:30h,
aqui por casa é que sim, houve algum vento, mas nada de relevante, quando via as web-cams e praias quase desertas, pensava que tinha chovido mas nunca por vento forte.


----------



## dahon (8 Jun 2015 às 00:53)

Deixo uma pequena amostra de um video mais longo.


Amanhã faço os ulploads na faculdade pois a velocidade de upload da net de casa é muito baixa.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 00:56)

temperatura a subir *21.1ºC*, é desta que vou ter a minha primeira minima tropical do ano, no radar apareceu um eco azul clarinho, será disso? um manto de nuvens mais espesso? até apareceu uns aguaceiros no alto alentejo


----------



## dahon (8 Jun 2015 às 01:06)

Último de hoje, amanhã ponho mais.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 01:10)

pessoal não sei se estou a ver coisas mas eu acho que vi um relampago  mesmo ao meu lado


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jun 2015 às 01:15)

Por aqui a noite continua quente por agora 22.2 estou para ver se será a 1 noite tropical do ano


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 01:19)

relampagos!!! a este de mim, não esperava isto


----------



## Geopower (8 Jun 2015 às 01:30)

boa noite. Telheiras segue com 25,1*C. Ar estagnado. Nem uma aragem. Ilha de calor urbano a fazer o seu efeito.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 01:35)

deve ter sido o pior raio deles todos foi o que consegui apanhar... entretanto parece que parou


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 01:36)

Relâmpagos para NE!


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 01:40)

já vejo de novo


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2015 às 01:41)

Novas células se formaram sobre o Alto Alentejo e migram agora para noroeste. Previsão de madrugada instável para a parte sul da região centro... (distritos de Santarém, Leiria e Coimbra).


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2015 às 01:55)

Como é óbvio, a definição não é muita mas dá para ter uma ideia do tamanho.

20:58 UTC:


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 02:10)

estes relampagos são uma carga de trabalhos para os apanhar

*20.8ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jun 2015 às 02:17)

A chuva já chegou forte mas não se ouve nada por enquanto, só alguns flashes ocasionais.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 02:22)

dahon disse:


> Deixo uma pequena amostra de um video mais longo.





david 6 disse:


> pessoal não sei se estou a ver coisas mas eu acho que vi um relampago  mesmo ao meu lado





david 6 disse:


> relampagos!!! a este de mim, não esperava isto





david 6 disse:


> deve ter sido o pior raio deles todos foi o que consegui apanhar... entretanto parece que parou





AndréFrade disse:


> Relâmpagos para NE!





david 6 disse:


> já vejo de novo





david 6 disse:


> estes relampagos são uma carga de trabalhos para os apanhar
> 
> *20.8ºC*



 Essas descargas estão aqui mas não aparecem no detector do IPMA! Podes verificar agora o momento exacto:





Daqui não tenho ângulo para as ver além de que tenho toda a poluição luminosa de Lisboa pelo meio.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 02:26)

relampagos agora a N, coincide com os ultimos registos, almeirim, chamusca e alpiarça para N, agora fez um bem grande, só quando não estou pronto para os apanhar é que fazem os maiores...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 02:26)

E continuam, mais outra na Azambuja, às 2:19:21.

Eu deixei de me guiar pelo detector do IPMA, metade não regista e aparecem muitas vezes como hoje, dezenas de descargas parasita ou mal posicionadas.

Só é pena o Blitzortung não indicar a potência.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 02:31)

muitos relampagos seguidos agora


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 02:32)

Na zona do vale do Tejo?


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 02:36)

sim +ou- foi na direcção N foram uns 3 seguidos


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jun 2015 às 02:45)

Alguns roncos mais fortes e a chuva acalmou. Ainda não tinha terminado de escrever e voltou com mais força. Actividade elétrica confinada a SE.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 02:46)

vai se afastando, só já vejo de vez em quando clarões ao longe, já não da para distinguir os relâmpagos, deve de ir na zona de Alcanena pelo radar e pelas descargas registadas

deitar que amanhã é novo dia, com novas trovoadas (espero eu  )

entretanto *20.1ºC, *será que vou ter a primeira minima tropical? está mesmo à tangente


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jun 2015 às 03:44)

O pouco que apanhei...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2015 às 09:48)

Conchada,Coimbra
7-6-2015






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/rodolfo.ferreira.photo?_rdr


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jun 2015 às 10:09)

Bons dias a mínima foi de 20.7 a primeira tropical do ano por agora já esta um forno como ontem nos 30 graus e ainda só são 10 horas


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jun 2015 às 11:05)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/tornado_assusta_sul_do_tejo.html


Será que foi isto que vos assustou?!?!


----------



## vamm (8 Jun 2015 às 11:40)

celia salta disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/tornado_assusta_sul_do_tejo.html
> 
> 
> Será que foi isto que vos assustou?!?!


Ia perguntar o mesmo


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Jun 2015 às 11:52)

vamm disse:


> Ia perguntar o mesmo



desculpem lá, mas sou o único a achar que isto foi photoshop?


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 11:55)

*32.0ºC *vai lançado


----------



## jonekko (8 Jun 2015 às 12:06)

jotasetubal disse:


> desculpem lá, mas sou o único a achar que isto foi photoshop?


A mim parece-me fake Até porque que eu saiba não há registos em vídeo e com tanta gente nas praias e arredores ninguém filmava? Para além disso também não há fonte credível e só tenho pena que o cm não comprove a foto. Isto se for fake claro


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2015 às 12:08)

celia salta disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/tornado_assusta_sul_do_tejo.html
> 
> 
> Será que foi isto que vos assustou?!?!


Não aconteceu nenhum tornado, e essa imagem é falsa.
Apesar do IPMA falar nessa hipótese, a imagem ilustrativa parece ser uma imagem de photoshop e se repararem nem tem autor.
O nosso colega AndréFrade registou o evento e não viu nenhum funil
A explicação para o que se passou está aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/instabilidade-07-junho-2015.8283/
e aqui
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/instabilidade-07-junho-2015.8283/#post-492899


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2015 às 12:16)

Bom festival eléctrico, mais uma vez em Coimbra! 

Aqui a chuva prevista não chegou a cair, continua um clima seco e sufocante, temperatura máxima registada às 10h30, algo raro, a temperatura subiu num instante como se vivesse num deserto! Uma estação próxima registou já *34,6ºC*
Máxima:* 31ºC*
Mínima: *21,3ºC* - Mais uma vez o "efeito de estufa"

Tentei abrir a janela para correr vento mas não há! Só nestas alturas é que tenho saudades da Nortada!
A minha casa está tão quente destes últimos 2 dias que tive que pôr a ventoinha!


----------



## Firefigther (8 Jun 2015 às 12:25)

Thomar disse:


> Não aconteceu nenhum tornado, e essa imagem é falsa.
> Apesar do IPMA falar nessa hipótese, a imagem ilustrativa parece ser uma imagem de photoshop e se repararem nem tem autor.
> O nosso colega AndréFrade registou o evento e não viu nenhum funil
> A explicação para o que se passou está aqui:
> ...



Na verdade essa imagem é completamente falsa, eu registei a passagem pela minha zona em direcção ao Montijo e não foi nada disso que se viu, tenho aqui duas fotos que tirei a primeira nota-se por cima da casa a nuvem de areia em direcção ao Montijo e na outra sem nada para se poder comparar e não aparece nada do que a foto mostra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2015 às 12:34)

Parece que o festival de células continua por dois dias, de manhã não há grande actividade, mas à tarde e à noite temos festival eléctrico nos distritos com aviso amarelo, por mais dois dias! 

País em sintonia, tudo a vermelho com temperaturas superiores a 30ºC e máximas perto dos 40ºC um pouco por todo o lado, parece que vivemos numa estufa!




Máximas:
Beja - *38ºC*
Elvas - *37,5ºC*
Mora - *40,1ºC*
Santarém - *37,5ºC*
Alvega - *38,1ºC*
Tomar - *40,8ºC!*
Pinhão - *37,4ºC*
Vinhais - *37,1ºC*
Onde estava o aviso amarelo! Não é só chuva ! Este clima tropical dá cabo de qualquer um!

Mínimas tropicais também um pouco por todo o lado:





E ganha Lousã com 17,7 mm!




__________________________________________
Boletim do mês de Maio
*O mês de Maio obteve a maior média de valor de temperatura máxima desde 1931!   +4,5ºC
2 ondas de calor e 10 dias com temperaturas + 30ºC.
"Nos últimos anos os valores de precipitação em Maio têm sido quase sempre menores do que o normal" 
55% do território em situação de seca extrema e severa!
 *http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...nnUInb/cli_20150501_20150531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Parece-me que com esta chuva toda a situação vai melhorar, mas não muito...


----------



## Mix (8 Jun 2015 às 12:37)

Vejam: https://www.facebook.com/niltoncome...28384048428/10153055561573429/?type=1&theater


----------



## squidward (8 Jun 2015 às 12:40)

Pasquim da manhã, _what else_....


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2015 às 12:42)

Temos uma situação semelhante à de ontem! Do nada apareceu vento, passou dos* 0 aos 25 km/h* de rajadas, temperatura desceu *5 graus* e a pressão aumenta!


----------



## dahon (8 Jun 2015 às 12:53)

Deixo aqui a versão mais longa do video que postei ontem, são 7m30s mas os períodos mortos são curtos e este foi o momento com maior frequência de relâmpagos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2015 às 13:02)

Por aqui a madrugada passada foi marcada por alguns trovoes, e chegou mesmo a chover por volta das 3 da manha, embora nao durasse mais que meia hora de aguaceiros.
Esta manha o tempo tem estado nublado, devido ás muitas nuvens espalhadas pelo céu, e algum calor a acompanhar.
Actual: 28ºC
mínima: 21ºC


----------



## dahon (8 Jun 2015 às 13:06)

E pronto, este é o ultimo video, tendo em conta o tempo limitado que tenho nesta altura foi o melhor que consegui.


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jun 2015 às 13:24)

Thomar disse:


> Não aconteceu nenhum tornado, e essa imagem é falsa.
> Apesar do IPMA falar nessa hipótese, a imagem ilustrativa parece ser uma imagem de photoshop e se repararem nem tem autor.
> O nosso colega AndréFrade registou o evento e não viu nenhum funil
> A explicação para o que se passou está aqui:
> ...




https://www.facebook.com/niltoncome...28384048428/10153055561573429/?type=1&theater

Correio da manha no seu melhor....


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 13:35)

*36.0ºC  *estava a achar muito para as previsões para aqui, mas no fim de ir lá fora, já não acho muito


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2015 às 13:39)

Boas

Mínima tropical 20,1ºC a ver se aguenta até as 00h esta mínima..

Agora estão 28,9ºC, 38%Hr, 1014,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jun 2015 às 14:06)

Trovoada em Coimbra
Fotos de Luís Castro



















quim_mane disse:


> Por Coimbra
> https://www.facebook.com/Coimbra.em.fotografia?fref=photo





jonas_87 disse:


> Conchada,Coimbra
> 7-6-2015
> 
> 
> ...


Magníficas fotos!!


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jun 2015 às 14:25)

que bafo lá fora 32.2 parece que estamos nas caraíbas lol


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2015 às 14:27)

Temperatura volta a subir para os 32ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 14:29)

por aqui *37.7ºC*, mas já tive *38.0ºC *, sol agora tapou se por uma espécie de nuvens altas, está muito abafado  , vai nascendo uns cumulus pequenos


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 14:41)

está um cumulu a crescer rapidamente, vamos ver no que dá, temperatura a descer, *37.0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 14:57)

cresce minha linda, cresce 






temperatura continua a descer *36.6ºC, *humidade subiu para 30%


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 15:02)

Trovões audíveis em Montemor-o-Novo segundo um testemunho!

Por aqui 32,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 15:07)

passado 10min:


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 15:24)

já não cabe todo no ecrã do telemovel


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jun 2015 às 15:25)

Céu encoberto desde há umas horas e a temperatura ronda os 29ºC. Já caíram uns pingos.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 15:27)

Trovoada! Audível daqui o primeiro trovão desta célula a leste.

32,9ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2015 às 15:29)

Aqui já *33ºC*

Radar de Arouca onde fostes!


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 15:31)

também ouvi um trovão  está bastante escuro a SE, tem vindo a aproximar se, temperatura continua em queda *34.4ºC *depois de ter tido maxima de *38.0ºC *, o vento também aumentou um pouco


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 15:38)

EDIT: trovão bem audivel agora


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 15:42)

Trovões bem audíveis daqui. Vento fraco, o céu deve estar bem escuro para leste.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 15:44)

AndréFrade disse:


> Trovões bem audíveis daqui. Vento fraco, o céu deve estar bem escuro para leste.



como viste na minha ultima foto, está bem escuro, imagino lá de baixo, ai desse lado deves ter boa vista para a célula toda, é bonita?


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 15:45)

david 6 disse:


> como viste na minha ultima foto, está bem escuro, imagino lá de baixo, ai desse lado deves ter boa vista para a célula toda, é bonita?


Estou em aula, não tive ainda a possibilidade de sair. Mas deve estar um céu bonito


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jun 2015 às 15:46)

AndréFrade disse:


> Estou em aula, não tive ainda a possibilidade de sair. Mas deve estar um céu bonito


pede para ir a casa de banho ;P


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 15:51)

ipma descarga positiva de 33.9, desta célula às 14h38min UTC, por aqui vou continuando a ouvir trovões, bem mais fresco agora e ainda bem, mesmo assim com *33.1ºC, *neste momento já estou de baixo da bigorna da célula, sol já puff


----------



## Aspvl (8 Jun 2015 às 15:58)

Bela bigorna!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2015 às 16:05)

Bigorna vista de Cascais.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 16:09)

pena não conseguir ver raios nenhuns, devem estar lá mais para dentro da célula, no radar o nucleo, a parte mais forte, é do lado sul da célula, deve ser por isso, vi agora um clarão só que fez um belo trovão muito bem audivel


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

Bela bigorna vista de Almada.sera que hoje temos direito a assistir a algo?


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 16:16)

já cai uns pingos por aqui


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 16:20)

que estoiro este


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 16:22)

Estou debaixo da bigorna, o que consigo ver para Este é céu negro. Potente trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

david 6 disse:


> que estoiro este



*08/06/2015 15:18:44*
*Amp: 83.2 
Lat: 38.7414, Long: -8.5722
*
_Fonte: IPMA_


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 16:37)

o aspecto por aqui é este, faz com cada estoiro, pena vai passar é ao lado


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 16:42)

Que potência!


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 16:46)

não sei o que se passou, a filmar estava bom e depois a ver o video estava bocado desfocado, mas aqui vai:











continua a pingar


----------



## Firefigther (8 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

Parece que se dirige para esta zona será ? (Montijo)


----------



## squidward (8 Jun 2015 às 16:49)

Estou em Vialonga e já ouvi 2 trovões muito distantes. O céu a Este começa a escurecer.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jun 2015 às 16:58)

Avistam-se grandes formações para Este. A Sul está bastante escuro, provavelmente devido à actividade na zona de Coruche.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

parece estar a desorganizar-se...


----------



## Geopower (8 Jun 2015 às 17:03)

32,4*C. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Começa a levantar um vento moderado de W. A leste vislumbra-se a célula visivel no radar.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

agora ganhou força a SE de Coruche











continua a pingar


----------



## amarusp (8 Jun 2015 às 17:15)

trovoada e algumas pingas na Lousã!


----------



## Prates (8 Jun 2015 às 17:19)

Este é o aspecto do céu visto desde o Carregado para leste.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

um raio pequenino


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2015 às 17:26)

Tempo nublado e abafado, com 29.7ºC á sombra, já caiu uns pingos, mas nada de interessante. De vez em quando lá se vao ouvindo uns pequenos trovoes.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

que raio enorme  só quando não estou pronto é que estes aparecem, o vento esta a aumentar de intensidade e os pingos também


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 17:34)

e foi o ultimo que vi e ouvi, o vale do sorraia matou-a ............ o que costuma ser ao contrário... vai pingado com mais frequencia e pouco mais de vento


----------



## dahon (8 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Já se ouve alguns roncos por Coimbra.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

boas por aqui o tempo continua abafado a máxima foi de 33.7 mas por agora ainda estão 32.1


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 17:53)

chove fraco, 27.2ºC, a trovoada morreu mesmo de vez


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

Obviamente o radar está sempre a crashar... 
Passou uma célula em formação explosiva aqui perto de Tondela, e que agora avança para Aveiro-Ovar. Agora está em cima do Caramulo. Deve ser isso que se houve de Coimbra.

Há 30min atrás muitos raios, via chuva forte a norte perto de Tondela e tive um susto enorme, pois quase se formou um tornado aqui, o vento foi súbito derrubou muitos objectos mas não houve conexão da nuvem ao solo, embora visse a circulação quer na nuvem quer cá em baixo onde estava (Vejam o seguimento do interior centro para detalhes)


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 18:23)

e para terminar uns mammutus envergonhados, tentou formar mas depressa se desfez o melhor que deu foi isto






acumulado de *0.5mm*


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jun 2015 às 18:42)

Incrível a temperatura no espaço de 1 hora pouco desceu ainda vai nos 31.8 e continua super abafado  o que para estudar para os exames não ajuda nada


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

no fim da célula, temperatura a subir ... 28.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 18:46)

31,0ºC actuais


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2015 às 18:53)

continua abafado, e a rondar os 30ºC


----------



## dahon (8 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Um petardo vindo do nada agora em Coimbra, até estremeceram as janelas.


----------



## Candy (8 Jun 2015 às 19:14)

Peniche, muito abafado!

Ontem fui à Corrida do Oriente, em Lisboa. Depois fomos fazer uma churrascada em Monsanto! De repente ia sendo tudo levado com as rajadas de vento. As folhas de árvores no chão, lixos, poeiras... levantou tudo!... e eu sem nada p'ra registar aquilo!!!!!


----------



## Candy (8 Jun 2015 às 19:18)

Sem o radar de Coruche não há forma de se conseguir ver o que vem para Peniche! É tudo muito incerto! O radar de Arouca só veio piorar a coisa, a meu ver.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jun 2015 às 19:18)

ainda 30.8  vai ser uma mínima alta se não se levantar o vento esta noite.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 19:24)

Trovoada sobre Coimbra, vinda de sueste da Lousã:


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 19:30)

Céu a escurecer para Este. 

*30,2ºC* às 19:30!


----------



## JTavares (8 Jun 2015 às 19:35)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada sobre Coimbra, vinda de sueste da Lousã:


Ja não se ouve nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 20:01)

O céu está negro para Este e vejo uma cortina de chuva. 29,4ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jun 2015 às 20:25)

Por volta das 17h, na Lousã, eram visíveis alguns focos de incêndio na serra e junto à vila, provavelmente causados pela trovoada que se fazia sentir naquela altura.


----------



## Prates (8 Jun 2015 às 20:53)

Hoje registei o dia mais quente do ano com 34.9ºc. Neste momento sigo com 26.6ºc.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 21:02)

Ainda esta tarde:




Pôr do sol:









27,8ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2015 às 21:05)

Boas noites,

Dia quente, minima tropical andou perto.






Agora:


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 21:17)

Coruche hoje teve 0.5mm (IPMA) igual a mim

por aqui *25.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2015 às 22:01)

_*23,9ºC*
_
Daqui a uns dias voltam as  temperaturas máximas bem amenas, por aqui, nem aos *20/21ºC* devem chegar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2015 às 22:16)

Máxima varia entre *33ºC e 36ºC* na Amadora
Pelo 3º dia consecutivo, mínima de *21,3ºC
*
Mesmo assim o vento que se pôs pela tarde, felizmente a Nortada veio, não foi suficiente para descer a temperatura, mesmo com rajadas de 40 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2015 às 22:57)

A temperatura continua a cair, e ainda bem.
*22,1ºC
62 % HR*


----------



## Geopower (8 Jun 2015 às 23:25)

26,8*C. Continua abafado e um vento quente. Por este andar será mais uma minima tropical. 
Extremos do dia: 
32,8*C.
23,6*C


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2015 às 23:45)

Começaram agora a cair algumas pingas. Ar bastante abafado, 25,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 23:55)

Hoje terá sido o *dia mais quente* do ano aqui em Carcavelos sul/praia: máxima de *30,2ºC* pelas 18h30. A *noite foi tropical* com mínima de *20,4ºC* precisamente 12 horas antes da máxima. A humidade relativa nessa altura, pouco depois do nascer do sol era 66%; aquando da temperatura máxima desceu aos 30%.
Neblina rasante ao mar pela madrugada e manhã; bruma; fumo; poeiras; visibilidade má para terra, foi assim o dia todo. Cirrus e altocumulus foram as nuvens mais comuns. Ainda foi possível avistar os topos da célula de Vendas Novas/Coruche mas sem condições de seguimento interessantes. Vento fraco ou nulo a maior parte do dia, mas pela tarde ainda soprou de oeste um pouco menos fraco. Sensação de bastante abafado.

Ao nascer do sol era este o aspecto um pouco insalubre da vista do costume:






O ar estagnava nos níveis baixos próximo da superfície, acumulando tudo o que estava em suspensão, poeiras, fumo, etc:





As nuvens mais comuns, ainda com a luz da manhã:





O que se conseguia ver da célula de Coruche, só o cimo da bigorna. Para este quadrante Carcavelos sul é um mau ponto de vista porque está muito baixo:


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2015 às 23:55)

por aqui *23.0ºC*


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 00:17)

E acrescento mais esta 'bela' vista, para contrastar com o aparente oásis . Quando os raios de sol depois do nascer atravessaram aquela poeira amarelada, o aspecto da paisagem era... seco e sujo. Assim estão tantas zonas urbanas e peri-urbanas do nosso país.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 00:19)

Pingas grossas e o vento a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 00:27)

começou a cair uns pingos por aqui também


----------



## JTavares (9 Jun 2015 às 00:33)

Trovoada?


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 00:40)

JTavares disse:


> Trovoada?



Depende. Onde? Se não aparece aqui http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_pt.php e aqui http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp nos próximos minutos, é pouco provável.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 00:45)

Cheira a terra molhada  As pingas grossas continuam a cair e parecem querer aumentar de intensidade. 24,8ºC.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Jun 2015 às 01:01)

Vai pingando por aqui por Almada mas com muito  dentro de casa


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 01:20)

Chuvada de pingas grossas!


----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2015 às 01:22)

Aqui nada se passa. Está um ambiente húmido, com uma brisa fresca de SO. Dentro de casa o calor mantém-se!


----------



## overcast (9 Jun 2015 às 01:39)

Por aqui chove moderado com pingas grossas. É uma novidade


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 01:44)

vi relampagos a NE


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 01:45)

Vão-se formando algumas células a Este e NE 

Continua a pingar e abafado. 24,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 01:52)

deixei de ver relampagos a NE, mas agora vejo a SE/E


----------



## Tufao André (9 Jun 2015 às 01:57)

Desde a 1h que vai pingando, já chegou a chover moderado! N esperava esta... Ainda caiem pingos grossos e cheira muito a terra molhada, adoro!!! O vento intensificou-se um pouco e ainda estão 22°C!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 02:07)

deixei de ver relampagos, por aqui ainda *21.6ºC*, o que é muito para uma noite aqui mais para o interior, provavelmente vou ter a minha primeira minima tropical


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jun 2015 às 02:23)

Boas por aqui ainda 22.4 a caminho da 2 noite tropical do ano


----------



## thunderhunter (9 Jun 2015 às 02:46)

boas fui agora ao quintal e vê se relâmpagos a este de coruche. 21.5 a esta hora, vento nulo e nublado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 03:25)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vão-se formando algumas células a Este e NE
> 
> Continua a pingar e abafado. 24,5ºC.





david 6 disse:


> deixei de ver relampagos a NE, mas agora vejo a SE/E





david 6 disse:


> deixei de ver relampagos, por aqui ainda *21.6ºC*, o que é muito para uma noite aqui mais para o interior, provavelmente vou ter a minha primeira minima tropical





thunderhunter disse:


> boas fui agora ao quintal e vê se relâmpagos a este de coruche. 21.5 a esta hora, vento nulo e nublado.



Ainda está activa: última descarga às 3:10


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 03:36)

Há 25 minutos sem descargas. Não há precipitação registada em estação alguma, mesmo com todos os ecos que passaram sobre Lisboa e arredores. Devia ser tudo virga.

Coreecção: uma estação WU registou 0,5 mm, Fanhões entre a 1:14 e as 2:14

A última descarga eléctrica em Biscainho, Coruche, foi também a última de todo o território.


----------



## thunderhunter (9 Jun 2015 às 07:56)

Bom dia parece que pingou alguma coisa por aqui pois a terra esta molhada. Segue se com 21 graus e algumas nuvens, sem vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 09:33)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui *37.7ºC*, mas já tive *38.0ºC *, sol agora tapou se por uma espécie de nuvens altas, está muito abafado  , vai nascendo uns cumulus pequenos



Boas David,

A tua estação está a ter leituras correctas?
Pergunto isto pois tens tido valores bem superiores a estação de Coruche, o que é estranho, dado que o vale do Sorraia é mais quente.
Ontem a estação de Coruche foi aos 33,6ºC, tu registaste 38,0ºC, não quero estar a ser chato, apenas gostava de perceber essa repentina discrepância entre as duas estações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2015 às 09:43)

Aqui por volta das 6 da manha ainda caiu uns pingos, mas nem deu para molhar o chão.
O céu continua com muitas nuvens.
T.actual- 25.4ºC


----------



## Prates (9 Jun 2015 às 10:05)

Bom dia, por volta das 9h caiu um aguaceiro moderado, que deu para molhar bem o chão, passado nem uma hora estava tudo seco já. (em São Julião do Tojal)


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jun 2015 às 10:21)

boas a mínima foi de 20.0 por agora 21.6 hoje nota-se que o tempo está maus fresco.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jun 2015 às 12:08)

por aqui o sol já apareceu temperatura nos 27.9


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 12:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas David,
> 
> A tua estação está a ter leituras correctas?
> Pergunto isto pois tens tido valores bem superiores a estação de Coruche, o que é estranho, dado que o vale do Sorraia é mais quente.
> Ontem a estação de Coruche foi aos 33,6ºC, tu registaste 38,0ºC, não quero estar a ser chato, apenas gostava de perceber essa repentina discrepância entre as duas estações.



eu penso que sim, tive sempre todos os dias maximas parecidas com as de Coruche, só ontem é que foi esta diferença grande, disseram me que em Coruche esteve sempre nublado desde que o sol nasceu e aqui tive sol até prai às 14h, que foi quando a trovoada chegou, que depois começou logo a descer assim que o sol se tapou

por exemplo eu hoje vou com *31ºC*, que bate certo as estações à volta, segundo o wunderground


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 12:25)

david 6 disse:


> eu penso que sim, tive sempre todos os dias maximas parecidas com as de Coruche, só ontem é que foi esta diferença grande, disseram me que em Coruche esteve sempre nublado desde que o sol nasceu e aqui tive sol até prai às 14h, que foi quando a trovoada chegou, que depois começou logo a descer assim que o sol se tapou
> 
> por exemplo eu hoje vou com *31ºC*, que bate certo as estações à volta, segundo o wunderground



Anteontem também tinhas tido uma máxima superior a Coruche, os tais *39,1ºC*
Coruche foi aos 36ºC/36,5ºC salvo erro, portanto não foi só ontem, mas tudo bem. 
________

*Cascais* segue com ceu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado e 26 graus.


----------



## JTavares (9 Jun 2015 às 12:27)

Convém verificar a situação para não induzir em erro.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 12:27)

Mínima de 22,5ºC.

Agora está mais calor que nos outros dias a esta hora: 31,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2015 às 12:29)

Boas

Mínima de 19,8ºC 
Agora está bem mais fresco que nos últimos dias, estão 23,4ºC e muita humidade 73%


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Jun 2015 às 12:47)

Esta manhã, cerca das 9h, já estava bastante abafado e corria uma brisa quase impercetível. No Campus, do lado do Tejo céu azul mas do lado de Moscavide núvens espessas e escuras. Assim:












Agora no Marquês 30º, pouco vento e céu azul


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 12:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Anteontem também tinhas tido uma máxima superior a Coruche, os tais *39,1ºC*
> Coruche foi aos 36ºC/36,5ºC salvo erro, portanto não foi só ontem, mas tudo bem.



tenho um amigo no Couço que tem tido máximas elevadas também, ele já comentou comigo que tem achado algumas máximas de Coruche fraquitas para o que é habitual na estação de Coruche, talvez o vale do sorraia esteja a perder o jeito para a coisa  , já ontem destruiu a trovoada que não costuma ser muito normal e nesses 39 e 38 estava mesmo insuportável lá fora, penso que esteja certo, penso eu 

*32.1ºC *, vai batendo certo hoje 

EDIT: cumulu a desenvolver se para cima a N daqui


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2015 às 12:49)

Vento de SW a fazer das suas por aqui..Muita humidade a entrar 75% e temperatura em queda estão agora 22,5ºC, a juntar a isto o sol está quase escondido


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 12:56)

miguel disse:


> Vento de SW a fazer das suas por aqui..Muita humidade a entrar 75% e temperatura em queda estão agora 22,5ºC, a juntar a isto o sol está quase escondido



As praias da Arrabida agradecem, vejo sempre toda a gente a queixar-se de agua gelida. 

____________

*26,5ºC
53% HR*


----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2015 às 12:58)

david 6 disse:


> tenho um amigo no Couço que tem tido máximas elevadas também, ele já comentou comigo que tem achado algumas máximas de Coruche fraquitas para o que é habitual na estação de Coruche, talvez o vale do sorraia esteja a perder o jeito para a coisa  , já ontem destruiu a trovoada que não costuma ser muito normal e nesses 39 e 38 estava mesmo insuportável lá fora, penso que esteja certo, penso eu
> 
> *32.1ºC *, vai batendo certo hoje
> 
> EDIT: cumulu a desenvolver se para cima a N daqui



Mau!

Já não estou a gostar da situação... 
O teu amigo do Couço é o "Chasing Thunder"?
Pergunto isto porque também ele tem um RS caseiro do "Geiras RS's"... e se assim é, se calhar passa-se alguma coisa com o rs...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 13:13)

Geiras disse:


> Mau!
> 
> Já não estou a gostar da situação...
> O teu amigo do Couço é o "Chasing Thunder"?
> Pergunto isto porque também ele tem um RS caseiro do "Geiras RS's"... e se assim é, se calhar passa-se alguma coisa com o rs...



sim é, eu também tenho um RS, ou então não há problema nenhum e a temperatura está certa 

entretanto a N:


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 13:39)

Já canta a Trovoada!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 13:42)

Geiras disse:


> Mau!
> 
> Já não estou a gostar da situação...
> O teu amigo do Couço é o "Chasing Thunder"?
> Pergunto isto porque também ele tem um RS caseiro do "Geiras RS's"... e se assim é, se calhar passa-se alguma coisa com o rs...



afinal ele só teve um dia perto dos 38ºC no mesmo dia que tive os 39ºC, ontem teve 35ºC, assim já começo a desconfiar também, principalmente agora quando o sol apareceu e isto disparou e já vai nos 36.5


----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2015 às 13:51)

david 6 disse:


> afinal ele só teve um dia perto dos 38ºC no mesmo dia que tive os 39ºC, ontem teve 35ºC, assim já começo a desconfiar também, principalmente agora quando o sol apareceu e isto disparou e já vai nos 36.5



Nesse caso verifica o RS. Tenta perceber se existe entrada lateral de radiação solar, se os pratos perderam tinta. Caso nao verifiques nenhuma situação desse género, reinicia o sensor.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 13:54)

Geiras disse:


> Nesse caso verifica o RS. Tenta perceber se existe entrada lateral de radiação solar, se os pratos perderam tinta. Caso nao verifiques nenhuma situação desse género, reinicia o sensor.



ok , agora vai a descer 35.9ºC

vista para N:


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2015 às 13:56)

david 6 disse:


> afinal ele só teve um dia perto dos 38ºC no mesmo dia que tive os 39ºC, ontem teve 35ºC, assim já começo a desconfiar também, principalmente agora quando o sol apareceu e isto disparou e já vai nos 36.5



A primeira questão para tentar desvendar o "mistério" é: Rs caseiro? Ou de origem? Se a 2ª opção qual a marca da estação (não esquecer que algumas estações não tem RS eficaz)


----------



## Teles (9 Jun 2015 às 14:00)

É brutal o tamanho desta bigorna que começou a Este e já está por cima de Rio Maior!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:03)

vitamos disse:


> A primeira questão para tentar desvendar o "mistério" é: Rs caseiro? Ou de origem? Se a 2ª opção qual a marca da estação (não esquecer que algumas estações não tem RS eficaz)



é caseiro, foi o Geiras que fez, mas eu tenho o RS +ou- há 1 ano e só agora de um dia para o outro é que registei estas 2 temperaturas mais elevadas, comparado com Coruche


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 14:03)

Teles disse:


> É brutal o tamanho desta bigorna que começou a Este e já está por cima de Rio Maior!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:03)

Daqui avisto a escuridão que está sobre a serra de aire e Candeeiros, os trovoes já se vao ouvindo á mais de meia hora, apesar de nao ser ainda muito barulhentos. Vamos ver o que virá de lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:09)

SpiderVV disse:


>


É precisamente o que eu vejo, e é bem enorme!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:10)

david 6 disse:


> é caseiro, foi o Geiras que fez, mas eu tenho o RS +ou- há 1 ano e só agora de um dia para o outro é que registei estas 2 temperaturas mais elevadas, comparado com Coruche



Pelos vistos tinha razão, sempre tiveste valores inferiores a Coruche ( nas t.máximas), não tinha logica começar acontecer o inverso, foi isso que me chamou atenção, o que está acontecer é super normal, estamos cá para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros para uma melhor qualidade nos dados.
Eu não tenho estação meteorologica ( porque não quero), mas mesmo tendo dataloggers ou simples sensores tento ser rigoroso e estar sempre atento se ha alguma leitura incorrecta, digamos que faz parte.
Já agora, tenho 2 RS´s feitos pelo Geiras e funcionam bem, e no fim de semana passado levei um para Mafra e trabalhou na perfeição.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2015 às 14:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pelos vistos tinha razão, sempre tiveste valores inferiores a Coruche ( nas t.máximas), não tinha logica começar acontecer o inverso, foi isso que me chamou atenção, o que está acontecer é super normal, estamos cá para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros para uma melhor qualidade nos dados.
> Eu não tenho estação meteorologica ( porque não quero), mas mesmo tendo dataloggers ou simples sensores tento ser rigoroso e estar sempre atento se ha alguma leitura incorrecta, digamos que faz parte.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Felizmente nunca tive problemas e há 3 anos e meio que tenho aquilo a bombar. Até acho estranho nunca ter tido leituras inflacionadas!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pelos vistos tinha razão, sempre tiveste valores inferiores a Coruche ( nas t.máximas), não tinha logica começar acontecer o inverso, foi isso que me chamou atenção, o que está acontecer é super normal, estamos cá para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros para uma melhor qualidade nos dados.
> Eu não tenho estação meteorologica ( porque não quero), mas mesmo tendo dataloggers ou simples sensores tento ser rigoroso e estar sempre atento se ha alguma leitura incorrecta, digamos que faz parte.
> 
> Cumprimentos



e eu agradeço pela atenção, mas como tenho tido temperaturas parecidas às de Coruche, umas vezes mais outras menos não liguei muito, mas secalhar teem razão quando a diferença é de uns 33.6 para uns 38, depois de almoçar, vou ver o RS para ver se tem alguma falha
agora estabilizou nos 35.5


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jun 2015 às 14:19)




----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2015 às 14:19)

david 6 disse:


> e eu agradeço pela atenção, mas como tenho tido temperaturas parecidas às de Coruche, umas vezes mais outras menos não liguei muito, mas secalhar teem razão quando a diferença é de uns 33.6 para uns 38, depois de almoçar, vou ver o RS para ver se tem alguma falha
> agora estabilizou nos 35.5



Estamos cá, tal como disse o jonas_87, para ajudar. Neste caso, eu sobretudo tenho o dever de o fazer, tendo em conta que fui o responsável pela construção do RS. Preocupei-me na altura que os fiz e os vendi, preocupo-me agora com as leituras e irei sempre preocupar-me com os mesmos de modo a perceber onde possa ter eventualmente falhado, de forma a que possa corrigir futuramente em novos RS's que possa vir a fazer. Ao longo do tempo é natural que a fiabilidade vá reduzindo, devido ao envelhecimento do material. E é nessas situações que deve ser feita uma revisão, uma nova pintura, uns ajustes aqui e ali, tal como tenho feito no meu. De qualquer forma o RS sempre se manteve impecável, permitindo leituras fidedignas. Se de um momento para o outro isso deixou de acontecer, é questão de se verificar o que possa ter acontecido


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 14:21)

É o fim do mundo por aqui! Cai granizo entre 1 a 1,5cm com brutalidade!!!


----------



## Fratel (9 Jun 2015 às 14:24)

thunderboy disse:


> É o fim do mundo por aqui! Cai granizo entre 1 a 1,5cm com brutalidade!!!


GRANIZO DE 1 A 1,5CM?!
Isso é o que se chama de tempestade á moda americana!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:26)

thunderboy disse:


> É o fim do mundo por aqui! Cai granizo entre 1 a 1,5cm com brutalidade!!!



Bem por aqui está a começar o vendaval, espero que nao chegue cá esse granizo pelo menos.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2015 às 14:27)

Conjugação entre a forte a insolação da superfície terrestre com a morfologia do relevo, designadamente a presença de uma vertente soalheira exposta a sul do sistema Aire – Candeeiros, aliado à existência de suficiente humidade no ar nas camadas inferiores da troposfera, conduziu a rápidos movimentos ascendentes de ar que desencadearam rápidos fenómenos de condensação que, por sua vez, originam aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e eventualmente acompanhados de trovoada.



thunderboy disse:


> É o fim do mundo por aqui! Cai granizo entre 1 a 1,5cm com brutalidade!!!



Estás na vertente soalheira e muito perto do núcleo central da tempestade. Pelo menos mais vinte minutos de tempo severo aí; alguns quilómetros a leste daí não há precipitação nenhuma... tudo muito localizado.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2015 às 14:42)

Pelas 14h25 o núcleo central da a célula encontra-se centrada a noroeste de Alcanena, junto às aldeias de Monsanto e Vila Moreira (Rain Alarm). Posição quase estática.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jun 2015 às 14:42)

Aqui por Lisboa tem sido uma pasmaceira total.
Tempo seco, calor, e mais secura! 

Nuvens altas e tempo abafado! Tal como foi ontem, anteontem... enfim!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:44)

vista para NW/N/NE:


----------



## banshee (9 Jun 2015 às 14:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelas 14h25 o núcleo central da a célula encontra-se centrada a noroeste de Alcanena, junto às aldeias de Monsanto e Vila Moreira (Rain Alarm). Posição quase estática.


 confirmo que de facto choveu com uma intensidade muito forte e constante, pingos muito grossos e acompanhados de granizo de 1cm pelo meio das pingas de chuva.
agora sente-se um calor absurdo, e uma humidade digna de um pais tropical.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2015 às 14:51)




----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 14:52)

As rotundas centrais da Vila estão intransitáveis excepto para os mais aventureiros. Continua o festival elétrico a nordeste.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jun 2015 às 14:52)

thunderboy disse:


> As rotundas centrais da Vila estão intransitáveis excepto para os mais aventureiros. Continua o festival elétrico a nordeste.



Fotos não há?


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2015 às 14:56)

thunderboy disse:


> As rotundas centrais da Vila estão intransitáveis excepto para os mais aventureiros. Continua o festival elétrico a nordeste.



Bem devia ter sido uma bela carga para esses lados, o mapa das descargas do IPMA já está a começar a ficar carregadinho devido a essa célula. Aqui os trovoes ainda se vao ouvindo com pouco intervalo uns dos outros.
Nao consegues tirar umas fotos?


----------



## JTavares (9 Jun 2015 às 15:05)

O centro terá direito a alguma coisa?


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 15:06)

O palito tem 7 cm. Por estimativa a pedra de granizo tinha cerca de 1 cm sendo que esta já tinha derretido um pouco. Havia algumas maiores mas não tinha grande vontade de ir fora da minha "protecção" e levar com uma na cabeça


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 15:18)

Peço desculpa pelo double post.
Mais algumas fotos.
Momentos antes de começar a festa levantou-se um vento forte e o aspecto era este.









Algumas imagens de baixa qualidade do granizo.









Agora após chegada a casa fui brindado com uns mammatus!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 15:18)

acabei de ouvir um belo trovão  , está a crescer algo por cima de mim, o radar já mete aguaceiro fraco em cima de mim, mas não chove nada, está escuro por cima, mas é pequeno de tamanho


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 15:19)

Geiras disse:


> Estamos cá, tal como disse o jonas_87, para ajudar. Neste caso, eu sobretudo tenho o dever de o fazer, tendo em conta que fui o responsável pela construção do RS. Preocupei-me na altura que os fiz e os vendi, preocupo-me agora com as leituras e irei sempre preocupar-me com os mesmos de modo a perceber onde possa ter eventualmente falhado, de forma a que possa corrigir futuramente em novos RS's que possa vir a fazer. Ao longo do tempo é natural que a fiabilidade vá reduzindo, devido ao envelhecimento do material. E é nessas situações que deve ser feita uma revisão, uma nova pintura, uns ajustes aqui e ali, tal como tenho feito no meu. De qualquer forma o RS sempre se manteve impecável, permitindo leituras fidedignas. Se de um momento para o outro isso deixou de acontecer, é questão de se verificar o que possa ter acontecido




fui lá ver e a unica diferença que vi do RS (tirando a "caca" de pássaro ) foi que por cima a tinta já ter saltado, será disso?


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 15:24)

Isto foi um trovão? 

32,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 15:34)

vistas para E e um pouco por cima de mim, radar mete aguaceiro entre a Fajarda e Coruche, é muito localizado, porque entre nós é prai 5km, e nem num lado nem do outro está a chover


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 15:36)

Escuríssimo para SE agora e alguns desenvolvimentos interessantes a S/SSO.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 15:40)

webcam de Abrantes:







ouvi outro trovão a NE


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jun 2015 às 15:42)

Célula em rápido crescimento a NE de Lisboa!

Acabada de tirar (desde o Campo Grande - FCUL):


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 15:45)




----------



## DRC (9 Jun 2015 às 15:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula em rápido crescimento a NE de Lisboa!
> 
> Acabada de tirar (desde o Campo Grande - FCUL):



Está aqui por cima, ouviram-se alguns trovões e agora estão a cair umas pingas enormes. Infelizmente parece estar já a desfazer-se .

EDIT 15H47 - Chove torrencialmente!!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 15:48)

Célula que se formou agora em Lisboa.


----------



## DRC (9 Jun 2015 às 15:49)

Que dilúvio agora na Póvoa de Santa Iria!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 15:54)

oiço trovões constantes para NE






disseram me que pinga em Coruche


----------



## DRC (9 Jun 2015 às 16:02)

Choveu bem, já está a parar.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 16:10)

Panorama atual:
NW




NE


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

Nao sei é a mesma célula que estava sobre a serra de Aire que se deslocou, ou se foi outra que se formou, mas vejo a escuridão sobre o vale do tejo, lá para os lados da chamusca. Ainda chegou aqui a cair uns pingos grossos, mas passou rapidamente.
Um familiar meu confirmou que em Alcanena sempre choveu bastante, e a queda de granizo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jun 2015 às 16:13)

AndréFrade disse:


> Panorama atual:
> NW
> 
> 
> ...



Para variar para aqui não chegará uma virga que seja!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:13)

trovões a W também


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:17)

umas formas interessantes


----------



## Prates (9 Jun 2015 às 16:17)

Aqui em São Julião do Tojal só mais um pequeno aguaceiro com o sol a espreitar. Muito abafado.


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2015 às 16:18)

Aqui em Setúbal nem um cumulo nada de nada, hoje então nem calor! estão 21,9ºC e 80%Hr vento moderado de SW, está muito fresco! Já vai para mais de 1 mês e meio sem chuva ano trágico este...


----------



## xes (9 Jun 2015 às 16:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Célula que se formou agora em Lisboa.



Onde se arranja esses mapas?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2015 às 16:20)

xes disse:


> Onde se arranja esses mapas?


Desde há um ou dois meses, o IPMA tem o radar num mapa totalmente dinâmico, e de 5 em 5 minutos como nos Estados Unidos.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Geiras (9 Jun 2015 às 16:21)

Sigo com 27,7ºC e 45%HR! Muito abafado, com a bela formação a Norte que já aqui foi partilhada.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:21)

A estação de Cardigos, Mação segue com *7,6 mm

http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php*


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2015 às 16:23)

david 6 disse:


> trovões a W também


Vamos ver se aquela linha de células mais fracas que se estende de Grandola a Vendas Novas se não vai para aí!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 16:23)

Trovão longe e abafado 

Para NE:


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 16:27)

Mais umas imagens.

Pequena inundação numa rua.




Vista para a escuridão a SE.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:31)

pelo radar um aqui perto, nos fotos salvaterra, será possivel que seja tudo à minha volta?  vejo cortinas de chuva a W


----------



## nelson972 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:31)

Vista actual pata SE desde o miradouro de moitas venda.

No meu local de trabalho em Alcanena o som do granizo e da chuva foi assustador ! Sobrepôs se ao ruido das maquinas ... não ouvi trovões ... Às 13 horas a nuvem que originou isto já dava mostras do que ia fazer ... Não tinha o telemóvel comigo, o que foi pena porque as cortinas de chuva a essa hora eram bem fotogenicas !


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

vista por aqui


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

A sensação de desconforto na rua é brutal causada pela humidade depois da chuva. Estavam há pouco 26ºC e em subida.
Alem da escuridão para o vale do tejo avista-se uma bela formação para SO.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 16:55)

que brutalidade de trovões de 2 células!!! , mas tudo à volta  o vento está a aumentar de intensidade por aqui por vezes já a assobiar, certeza por causa da trovoada perto daqui, e está a começar a cheirar muito a humidade

EDIT: que ventania agora , agora sim já se tá bem lá fora, fresco


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 17:07)




----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:11)

chuvaaaa puxado a vento


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:24)

que flashada e trovão por cima de mim, as janelas tremeram , já não chove


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:27)

Acompanhamento excelente do território pessoal  Pena que em Lisboa o céu continua branco e uma pasmaceira...
*Mínima mais alta do ano: 22,5ºC
Máxima: 32ºC
*
A cobertura de nuvens não larga o país já há uns 5 ou mais dias, o aquecimento agora é rápido como se tivessemos numa estufa e as células têm "alimento" para explodirem, como acontece diariamente no centro e norte. O mapa das DEAs está tão cheio que até é lento a carregar! 

11 dias para o Verão!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:31)

que relampagos!!! e que trovão potenteee, por cimaa, chove fraco ainda, oiço chuva forte ao longe, vejo para ne tudo branco da chuva e aqui nada por enquanto


----------



## Teles (9 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

Há momentos por Santarém:


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2015 às 17:43)

Vão-se ouvindo uns trovões muito longe. 

Aqui só calor e pó, já farta. 30,9ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:49)

!!!!!!!!!!!! 





Parece quase uma rede de super-células!
Acho que é desta que a seca no Norte e Centro vai desaparecer em Junho!
Para Lisboa acho que ainda passa a seca extrema...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 17:53)

chuva de novo


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 18:26)

uma ultima foto de à pouco, a trovoada já morreu, foi giro  pena ter passado de raspão assim a chuva mais forte ter ido ao lado, mas ainda deu para acumular *1.2mm*, apesar disso deu uns relampagos lindos com trovões muito fortes de tal forma que as portas e janelas tremiam 






agora o sol já brilha


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

grande festanço que foi à minha volta (bolinha preta onde moro)


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jun 2015 às 19:18)

Que bafo aqui  a máxima foi de 30.2 mas ainda está 28.7 que abuso


----------



## Geopower (9 Jun 2015 às 19:57)

Boas tardes. A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Por aqui entre as 17h e as 17,30 h caiu uma trovoada com granizo. Pena não ter estado cá para reportar. Agora está abafado e húmido.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 19:59)

Vídeos de hoje.


Vejam só a diferença entre a parte 1 a 2 em termos de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

a minha mãe diz que onde trabalha choveu torrencial e ela trabalha aqui na Fajarda prai a 1km de casa e aqui choveu fraco, um pouco mais moderado no final, estas coisas são mesmo localizadas, eu bem ouvia a chuva forte ao longe


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 20:03)

Muito interessante o que se passou por aqui em termos de temperatura, hoje o factor "interior" do concelho de Cascais fez-se notar, é raro mas volta e meia acontece.
Registei a máxima do ano, *32,6ºC*, enquanto a estação do Pai do Vento foi aos *29,6ºC* e Cascais foi aos *28,9ºC*.
A estação de Murches aqui ao lado foi aos *32ºC*.


----------



## irpsit (9 Jun 2015 às 20:18)

Sim Em Trás-os-Montes e zona da Guarda está uma grande festa.

Mas olha que há zonas como a que estou, na parte sul do distrito de Viseu, que ainda não tiveram qualquer chuva nos últimos dias, só trovoada seca. Continuo a ver sem chover há mais de 40 dias...




guisilva5000 disse:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geopower (9 Jun 2015 às 20:19)

Apenas consegui este registo quando a trovoada já tinha deslocado para Leste.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2015 às 20:27)

thunderboy disse:


> Vídeos de hoje.


----------



## Garcia (9 Jun 2015 às 21:01)

boas,
hoje ainda caiu uns pingos aqui perto da Lourinhã, mas nem molhou o chão..

por agora instalou-se um nevoeiro cerrado.. a visibilidade já é inferior a 100m..


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

Geopower disse:


> Boas tardes. A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Por aqui entre as 17h e as 17,30 h caiu uma trovoada com granizo. Pena não ter estado cá para reportar. Agora está abafado e húmido.



a minha ultima foto, da cortina de chuva é virado para Glória do Ribatejo, fazia uns belos trovões na altura


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 21:32)

Dados de hoje

Maxima do ano 








Agora:
Vamos ver se tenho ou não a 4ª minima tropical do ano... o rumo do vento é que vai decidir, neste momento está de leste, temperatura em subida.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2015 às 21:59)

Lestada por aqui:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jun 2015 às 22:21)

Fui agora consultar a carta do perfil vertical das 12z de hoje observado em Lisboa, e fiquei surpreendido! 






1485 de CAPE e -5,4 de LI, quando o previsto era 629/-2,3 (IPMA) e 290 (ECMWF).


----------



## Prates (9 Jun 2015 às 22:30)

Noite incomparavelmente mais fresca que as anteriores, sigo neste momento com 21.7ºc e a soprar uma brisa agradável.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jun 2015 às 22:50)

Estou em vila nova da Barquinha e avistei há pouco um flash para sul, provavelmente no Alentejo.


----------



## nelson972 (10 Jun 2015 às 00:24)

Passei o serão na Nazaré , e cerca das 23:30 estava nevoeiro e morrinha que molhava o vidro do carro . Sem termômetro pará registar, mas estava fresco , a pedir casaco.
Foi assim até Alcobaça.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jun 2015 às 02:54)

Bastante mais fresco hoje, já sinto uma brisa a correr em casa, temperatura nos *18ºC e a cair a pico. *


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jun 2015 às 03:00)

nelson972 disse:


> Passei o serão na Nazaré , e cerca das 23:30 estava nevoeiro e morrinha que molhava o vidro do carro . Sem termômetro pará registar, mas estava fresco , a pedir casaco.
> Foi assim até Alcobaça.


Estou na figueira da foz e apesar de estar nevoeiro o tempo até está razoável


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jun 2015 às 03:08)

De volta a casa, céu estrelado e 18ºC, bastante mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 07:24)

Boas,

Grande entrada de nevoeiro, não esperava.
Minima de *15,0ºC*
Neste momento, sigo com *15,9ºC, *nublado e *93 % HR.*
Muito nevoeiro na zona oeste da serra, nem consigo observar a serra.

Ontem, a minima tropical lá se aguentou, foi por um triz.
Minima de *20,1ºC, *a quarta do presente ano.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2015 às 10:27)

A noite de ontem foi bem iluminada por relampagos.
Agora a manha segue amena com céu praticamente limpo e como 23ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2015 às 11:34)

Boas

A noite foi fria com 16,1ºC de mínima 

Agora sol e tempo frio e húmido, estão apenas 20,7ºC e 77%Hr

De tarde deve piorar com o aumento nas nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 12:16)

Manhã fresca, registo neste momento 18,9ºC e  76% HR


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2015 às 12:29)

Se a pouco já estava mau agora ainda está pior 

19,9ºC, 80%Hr e vento de SW que se torna frio


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2015 às 17:18)

Máxima até ao momento de apenas 21,8ºC

Agora 19,9ºC, 77%Hr e vento fraco de W/SW


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

Máxima de *20,6ºC* ( e foi registada à meia noite) descida bem acentuada.
Agora sigo nos *17,9ºC e 81% HR*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jun 2015 às 18:42)

Que dia tarde tão agradável! Bem fresca, sem Sol, bastante humidade... Ideal para refrescar as casas.

Ontem a esta hora estavam +10ºC!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2015 às 19:09)

Tarde fresquinha por aqui, vento fraco.
22ºC actuais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Dia para abrir as janelas refrescar a casa e esperar que as melgas se mantenham bem longe!
19ºC na rua, 25ºC em casa!


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2015 às 20:14)

que dia tão bom, fresquinho , ver se esta noite cai uns pingos

PS: foi eu a dizer isto, e olhar para o radar, vejo aguaceiro a nascer junto daqui, vou lá fora e começou a cair uns pingos grossos 

EDIT: uma foto da vista por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jun 2015 às 20:38)

Começaram agora a cair pingas grossas! Que cheiro a terra molhada


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 21:01)

Boas noites,

Impressionante o arrefecimento, por aqui a temperatura máxima caiu exactamente *12ºC* 
Quais são os vossos valores?





______

Sigo com *17,0ºC* e *88% HR*


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jun 2015 às 21:08)

O radar parece bastante interessante! Alguém avista alguma actividade naquela zona a Este de Santarém?


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Jun 2015 às 21:18)

Aqui por Lisboa a temperatura caiu consideravelmente. Estão agora cerca de 17º C e o vento sopra do lado do mar (W)

Mas só isto. Já irrita, nestes dias de boas trovoadas um pouco por todo o país, aqui nada da nada


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2015 às 21:30)

thunderboy disse:


> O radar parece bastante interessante! Alguém avista alguma actividade naquela zona a Este de Santarém?



não, não houve actividade eléctrica a este de Santarém, ainda tive um pouco lá fora a apanhar ar e atento para NE, mas não vi nada


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jun 2015 às 22:26)

Dia 7 na Figueira da Foz. Fotografia de Luís Miguel.




---
Noite fresca com vento fraco a moderado. De vez em quando vão caindo algumas pingas.


----------



## AMFC (10 Jun 2015 às 22:59)

Pessoal da zona de Cascais, não está a chover aí ?


----------



## trepkos (10 Jun 2015 às 23:13)

thunderboy disse:


> O radar parece bastante interessante! Alguém avista alguma actividade naquela zona a Este de Santarém?


Aqui não se vê nada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jun 2015 às 23:13)

Dia consideravelmente mais frio, acho que nem o IPMA esperava visto que dava uns bons 28ºC para hoje.
Máxima de *23ºC*
Mínima de *16,3ºC

Queda de quase 10 graus na temperatura máxima e de 6 graus na mínima. *
Vento pela tarde de Sul, Sudoeste parece que influenciou a descida pela tarde.

Parece que a entrada de ar fresco marítimo chegou mais cedo e amanhã já estão 21ºC e no sábado contamos só 17ºC e provavelmente chuva em Lisboa! Uma mudança completa.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 23:19)

AMFC disse:


> Pessoal da zona de Cascais, não está a chover aí ?



Sim chuvisca por aqui, em Alcabideche.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 23:27)

Sigo com *1 mm,* a precipitação mais intensa está passar a escassos kms a norte, Malveira da Serra / Serra de Sintra.


----------



## Batalha64 (10 Jun 2015 às 23:33)

Chuva com alguma intensidade na zona norte da serra de sintra.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2015 às 23:38)

*1,5mm* aculumados em Assafora
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL17


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 23:42)

Deve estar a chover bem no 2 local de seguimento, a mancha de precipitação mais intensa vai atravessando o concelho de Mafra, movimento SO-NE

Mancha interessante na zona do Maxial, Torres Vedras


----------



## casr26 (10 Jun 2015 às 23:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deve estar a chover bem no 2 local de seguimento, a mancha de precipitação mais intensa vai atravessando o concelho de Mafra, movimento SO-NE
> 
> Mancha interessante na zona do Maxial, Torres Vedras



Confirmo, aqui na zona de Vilar-Cadaval na zona Oeste está a cair uma bátega daquelas!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2015 às 23:53)

cai maus uns pingos por aqui


----------



## Prates (10 Jun 2015 às 23:55)

Caem uns pingos grossos por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 23:55)

*16,3ºC
1,3 mm*

GFS _acertar na mouche_,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

Por aqui chove também.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2015 às 00:17)

Deve estar a cair forte junto ao Cadaval.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Jun 2015 às 00:17)

Que coisa e aqui ainda nada de nada, nem um pingo!!!  Pode ser que chegue mais tarde, mas que não se esqueça desta zona que já tanto precisa de água...
Mudança radical em termos de temperatura, uma massa de ar completamente diferente da dos últimos dias como já aqui foi dito e ainda bem! 
Resta ver os próximos dias em termos de precipitação aqui na região de Lisboa. Para já as previsões ate estão boas, a ver se se mantém!


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2015 às 00:17)

aguaceiro a passar ao lado, só cai uns pingos 

célula forte na zona do Cadaval, alguem vê actividade?


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Jun 2015 às 00:31)

Bom, se não fosse a parca e ultimamente nula, chuva que tem caído aqui por Lisboa nunca relataria que esteve a PINGAR  e um agradável cheiro a terra molhada ( não sei é a onde  ) e já uns, mas ainda 18,2º com 76% Hr.


----------



## Teles (11 Jun 2015 às 00:36)

Impressionante carga de agua que caiu agora em apenas 5 minutos caiu 3mm , temperatura actual de 17,4ºC!


----------



## casr26 (11 Jun 2015 às 00:45)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro a passar ao lado, só cai uns pingos
> 
> célula forte na zona do Cadaval, alguem vê actividade?



A 7 km de Cadaval nada a apontar amigo  apenas aquela borrasca pouco antes da meia noite, entretanto a chuva abrandou e parou

Edit: agora voltou a pingalhar novamente


----------



## nelson972 (11 Jun 2015 às 06:14)

Chove bem agora. Alguns aguaceiros durante a noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2015 às 07:28)

Boas,

16,3ºC

Céu interessante por aqui.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jun 2015 às 07:35)

Bom dia

Ambiente refrescante lá fora, com 15,6ºC e 93%HR. A fazer lembrar as manhãs pós-trovoada no interior  Saudades...
Embora tenha chovido por volta das 2h30, a estação não registou.


----------



## romeupaz (11 Jun 2015 às 09:10)

Chove em Leiria...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2015 às 09:34)

Aqui ontem á noite ainda se ouviram alguns trovoes, mas nao chegou a chover.
Hoje ás 7.30 caiu uns aguaceiros fracos durante uns 10 minutos.
Continuaçao de céu nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2015 às 12:57)

Dia segue bem fresco, apenas *18ºC*, neste momento por Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2015 às 13:08)

Está a chuviscar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2015 às 13:44)

Aqui a temperatura nao ultrapassa os 20ºC, continua o céu nublado e o tempo fresco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2015 às 14:05)

Chuvaaaaaaaaaaaa! Finalmente, mesmo sendo chuviscos fiquei contente quando comecei a ver a estrada molhada e o cheiro a terra molhada !
Os dois radares não apanham nada no litoral de Lisboa, de acordo com o wunderground temos chuva em sintra, cascais e mais para Norte de Lisboa. Aqui está mesmo no limiar da precipitação

Mínima ainda alta - *16,9ºC*
Dia muito fresco, é preciso casaco! Temp. atual - *18,5ºC*

Ou menos dá para refrescar as casas. 
Que voltem os casacos que no fim de semana estão menos de 20ºC e chuva!


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2015 às 15:38)

minima de *16.6ºC*, por agora *20.7ºC , *acumulado *0.5mm *durante a noite, agora de dia nada caiu ha 5min uns pingos finos que nem para molhar o chão deu


----------



## am_loureiro (11 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

Relâmpago disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa a temperatura caiu consideravelmente. Estão agora cerca de 17º C e o vento sopra do lado do mar (W)
> 
> Mas só isto. Já irrita, nestes dias de boas trovoadas um pouco por todo o país, aqui nada da nada


também estou de acordo aqui na minha zona sintra,já não sei o que e trovoada há muito tempo.


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Jun 2015 às 23:14)

Finalmente tempo bem fresquinho, e neste momento tenho 14,9º e 74% Hr,

apesar de não ter havido nada de relevante, excepto a descida da temperatura ainda deu para uns registos do dia a caminho do trabalho pelas 13:50h tiradas da Arroja para Lisboa - Monsanto, no carro marcava entre 18º a 19º


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2015 às 23:20)

Manhã foi triste, com nuvens ameaçadoras. Pela tarde vi céu limpo, algo que não via há 1 semana ou mais! Temperatura subiu ligeiramente, mas para norte ainda se viam bastantes nuvens.

Máxima: *22ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2015 às 23:34)

Boas
Noite fresca sigo com 13 graus.
Hoje por volta das 20.15 formaram. Se umas nuvens bem interessantes na zona dos cheleiros mafra,estava de passagem na zona ainda consegui alguns registos. Não sei se alguém do fórum observou.
amanhã posto as fotos


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Jun 2015 às 10:43)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu nublado, vento fresco e 15º. Diabo de amplitudes térmicas ...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2015 às 10:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje por volta das 20.15 formaram. Se umas nuvens bem interessantes na zona dos cheleiros mafra,estava de passagem na zona ainda consegui alguns registos. Não sei se alguém do fórum observou.
> amanhã posto as fotos



Aqui estão as fotos, peço desculpa pela qualidade, não deu para mais, seguia num autocarro  o que dificultou bastante.

















Cheleiros











Igreja Nova






Mafra


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jun 2015 às 11:05)

Mínima de *14,3ºC*, já se sente o fresco em casa!
Chão na rua molhada, acredito que tenha chuviscado de manhã. Vê-se daqui nuvens a Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2015 às 13:46)

*19,4ºC*
Céu vai limpando.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2015 às 14:53)

A tarde segue fresquinha por aqui, com céu nublado e 21.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2015 às 16:04)

minima de *9.1ºC *
por agora *21.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2015 às 19:56)

Boas,

Os ultimos dois dias por aqui.
Amanhã, a máxima promete ser ainda mais fresca, espera-se precipitação, uns 3-5  mm, vamos ver.


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jun 2015 às 23:48)

Dia de hoje, onde tive um registo de mínima de 13,4º , encoberto e onde de manhã ainda pingou, mas não molhou o chão, enfim, 

sim, sim, é em Lisboa  perto do CCColombo, por traz fica o estádio da Luz ao lado da ponte pedonal, pelas 14:00h 






estas na margem sul onde estou agora, e onde registo uma temp. de 15,4º e 69% Hr,


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2015 às 00:22)

Dia normal, pingos pela manhã que não acumularam nada, nebulosidade pela manhã e tarde, agora ao final do dia algumas abertas e um pôr do sol tapado pela chegada de nuvens no litoral, bem bonito! Algumas rajadas moderadas. 
Temp. máxima: *22,4ºC

Pelas 20h30










Pelas 21h00





*
Que venha o "frio" e os chuviscos do fim de semana.


----------



## nelson972 (13 Jun 2015 às 08:14)

Panorama centrado a E , em Alvados, PNSAC.
Choveu há pouco, um aguaceiro breve.
11,5° 
Vento fraco, quase imperceptível .


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2015 às 08:51)

Boas,

Passou por aqui um aguaceiro fraco, olhando para o radar aproximam-se mais alguns a SO.

Arrefeceu bem com a chegada de precipitação, estão *15,5ºC
*
Aguaceiro na serra






Aguaceiro lá seguiu para E/NE


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2015 às 10:19)

Por aqui continua bem fresco,vento fraco, e 17.1ºC actuais, que nao dispensam o uso de um casaco.
A mínima foi de 12.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2015 às 10:59)

chove moderado prai há uns 10min


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2015 às 11:10)

Boas
Mínima 13,2ºC

Hoje finalmente cai uma chuva que se veja 2 meses depois! Acumulados até agora 2,0mm

15,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2015 às 11:15)

*16,2ºC
83% HR
2 mm*


----------



## Prates (13 Jun 2015 às 11:16)

Bom dia, neste momento sigo com cerca de 18 graus e um ventinho frio, segue duas fotos com o panorama desde a minha varanda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Para SO 





 Para SE


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2015 às 11:36)

volta a chover
*17.5ºC
*
edit: chove bem agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2015 às 11:42)

Choveu! Já temos acumulado de *1,5mm* ,acho que nunca tive feliz com chuva! 
Mínima: *13,7ºC*
Voltamos aos dias de Primavera!


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2015 às 12:47)

boa tarde,
Temperatura atual: 19.7 ºC. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco a moderado de SW. Ocorreram 2 períodos de chuva fraca durante a manhã.
Temperatura mínima registada: 15.9 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jun 2015 às 17:24)

Chove com alguma intensidade, tal como durante a manhã.

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2015 às 19:21)

Vento moderado e a temperatura a descer bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2015 às 19:58)

Boas,

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos
*2,3 mm
16,9ºC
*
Esta tarde na _baía de Cascais_*.




*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2015 às 20:07)

Acabei de ir à janela e vi que estava tudo tapado por nuvens, até o sol, mal disse "hmm vem aí algo" começou a chover 

Bem a luz foi-se toda, parece que o sol já se pôs... Espero que seja um aguaceiro passageiro


----------



## FJC (13 Jun 2015 às 20:24)

Boas!
Mais uma vez a zona da Marinha Grande fica na fronteira da acção!!  A frente de chuva que se aproxima, deve passar a norte de Leiria.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2015 às 20:27)

Animação a chegar a toda a costa desde a Nazaré até Aveiro. Na Figueira já deve estar a chover bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2015 às 21:12)

Esta tarde por aqui:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2015 às 21:41)

Aqui já sigo com 17ºC, vais ser outra boa mínima concerteza.
A de hoje foi de 12.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2015 às 23:28)

Pelas 20h a chuvada trouxe vento frio e temperatura desceu logo a pico, pelo que já vai nos* 15ºC.
*
Dados diários:
Acumulado: *2mm *
Máxima: *20.2ºC *(Só de pensar que há uma semana esta foi a mínima)
Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste, O-SO, O-NO. 
Grande variedade de nuvens, tanto baixas, médias como altas, a diferentes velocidades, fizeram de hoje um dia interessante de olhar para o céu.

Enquanto aqui andamos com aguaceiros fracos, no Norte e parte do Centro já andam no território da frente oclusa que está e irá afectar o país todo, principalmente amanhã. Já são muitas semanas sem passarem frentes pelo país, mas é sempre bom ver uma a passar. Quem diria que a depressão que fugiu daqui com super células fosse dar uma volta, "apanhar o oceano e refrescar-se" e voltou mais forte. Por enquanto os aguaceiros moderados continuam na frente que já atravessou o litoral e vai pelo interior. Por exemplo na estação Gafanha da Nazare no WU, já acumula 24mm! Sem dúvida que as secas no Norte e Centro vão melhorar, vamos ter um retrocesso ou talvez uma variação pequena no índice de Seca. Para Lisboa ainda está difícil, só a chuva de amanhã ditará se continuamos em seca ou não... 

Pelas 19h45, após a passagem do aguaceiro fraco e a nuvem que o levava:









Perto do pôr do sol:


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jun 2015 às 00:19)

E por aqui nem uma pinga caiu desse aguaceiro! Apenas ficou muito escuro...
Agora sim acabou de cair uma chuva fraca que ate já molhou bem a estrada! Pena já ter parado, foi de curta duração. A noite parece prometer mais periodos de chuva/aguaceiros veremos como vai ser.
Vento sopra moderado, tendo sido um pouco intenso durante o dia. Bastante fresco o dia com a temperatura a rondar os 19ºC (menos que a mínima do fim de semana passado lol)


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jun 2015 às 00:20)

Dia de ontem ( Sábado ) marcado um pouco pela chuva, que saudades de a ouvir "cantar" e daquele cheirinho a areia e pinhal molhado, como estava pela margem sul, onde registei uma mínima de 11,6º bem fresco, durante a manhã dei um salto até a Costa da Caparica para ver o cenário, que era este,











depois tive de me pirar para o carro, pois começou a chover ,

rumei a seguir a Fonte da Telha, onde aparentemente pouco ou nada choveu,


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Jun 2015 às 00:25)

Por aqui cai uma forte carga de água como já não se via à imenso tempo atrás!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 00:32)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui cai uma forte carga de água como já não se via à imenso tempo atrás!



O radar mostra bons aguaceiros na zona oeste.
O aguaceiro intenso que relatas deve ser aquela mancha na zona de São Pedro da Cadeira/Escravilheira.






Aproximam-se aguaceiros mais intensos no 2ºlocal de seguimento, o meu terreno bem precisa de uma rega.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jun 2015 às 00:48)

E a tarde foi dia de bike, algum vento de frente, e como já algum tempo que não dava ao pedal, custou um pouco, mas na esperança que o vento não mudasse de direcção como felizmente aconteceu, um pouco fresco a ter de usar a "farda" de inverno, mas com menos camisolas, fui um pouco no limiar do frio, 
tempo mais uma vez interessante dependente do ponto de vista, do meu nem por isso , com algumas mas poucas ameaças de chuva, alias na orla costeira esteve quase sempre parcialmente limpo,

umas imagens da tarde, a começar por Carcavelos,






Parede,






Cascais lá ao fundo,






a chegar a Guia, onde senti as unicas pingas,






já um pouco para lá da Torre da Marinha, onde virei para traz, pois já há um mês que não pedalava,










farol da Guia, onde o sol já poisava,






isto foi a chegar ao fim do passeio marítimo de Cascais, o amarelo era mais intenso, mas rapidamente desapareceu,






e algo que começou a deixar-me apreensivo, pois tinha reparado que estava instalado alguns equipamentos de som espalhados, o que até era fixe porque trabalhei no ramo, mas podia significar uma corrida nocturna, só não sabia se já tinha sido, ou iria ser,
no regresso, ao passar Carcavelos, os meus receios aumentaram, porque podia significar o corte da marginal até ao "Mónaco" cansado e com algumas dores nas pernas era péssimo ter de andar ás voltas, mas felizmente ainda não tinha começado o que significava que tinha a estrada TODA para mim e para quem andava a passear,
o ponto de partida da prova, com um céu não sei se lá muito interessante para o evento, mas eu siga "prego" a fundo ( ou o que restava dele hehe ).


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 00:51)

acumulado de ontem foi *2.3mm*, para amanha espero umas trovoadas , temperatura actual *15.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 00:57)

Bela carga de água no 2º local de seguimento (Monte Bom/Sobral da Abelheira), o aguaceiro intensificou-se, curioso, talvez o relevo da zona ( que muitas vezes partilho no forum) pode ter ajudado. Amanhã já tenho a confirmação da chuvada.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jun 2015 às 00:59)

Tenho agora 15,4º e 80% Hr e já pingou,
mais logo vou ver um evento todo terreno na estrada entre Marinhais e Fajarda, e parece prometida chuva/aguaceiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 01:27)

Não tarda, aquela linha de precipitação está passar por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 01:29)

Vitor TT disse:


> Tenho agora 15,4º e 80% Hr e já pingou,
> mais logo vou ver um evento todo terreno na estrada entre Marinhais e Fajarda, e parece prometida chuva/aguaceiros.



vem cá dar um saltinho à Fajarda , eu estou confiante em alguma trovoada

começou a chover aqui, nada de especial por enquanto


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jun 2015 às 01:48)

david 6 disse:


> vem cá dar um saltinho à Fajarda , eu estou confiante em alguma trovoada
> 
> começou a chover aqui, nada de especial por enquanto



Até sou capaz de passar dou a volta "por baixo" para Lx, se acabar cedo como em principio deverá, humm é melhor levar uma máquina fotográfica, não vá o diabo tece-las ,

por aqui o termo. estacionou nos 15,4º mas com 82% Hr e céu quase limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 01:48)

Chove bem, puxada a vento.


----------



## PedroAP7 (14 Jun 2015 às 01:55)

Chuvada bem forte que já dura há uns bons 10 minutos para mal dos meus pecados, nem durmo :X


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2015 às 02:02)

Grande chuvada também por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 02:06)

*2 mm
15,5ºC
*
Chove fraco


 (Certeiro o ECMWF)


----------



## PedroAP7 (14 Jun 2015 às 03:22)

Mais uma chuvada de todo o tamanho...


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 10:17)

esta noite quando era 3h acordei com a chuva, chovia bem, acumulado até agora de *6.4mm*, infelizmente estação de Coruche não registou nada deve ter dado o badagaio na precipitação...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2015 às 10:34)

Também grande chuvada pelas 2h! Acumulado de 3mm
Temp. Minima: 14,4ºC
Temp. Atual: 17ºC

Agora estou com frio em casa...
Parece que vem mais chuvada para Lisboa nas próximas horas


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2015 às 10:50)

Aqui já caiu uns aguaceiros ao final da madrugada/inicio da manha,regressaram agora novamente os aguaceiros.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva agora a partir da hora de almoço. O WindGuru está a meter boa água agora a partir das 13 horas.
Aguaceiros moderados neste momento.
Já ajuda alguma coisa para combater os terrenos que estão muito secos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2015 às 11:10)

Que bela chuvada aqui, nao tenho como medir a precipitação, mas ainda de um bom acumulado em 20 minutos de chuva moderada.


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Jun 2015 às 11:27)

Chove bem em Lisboa

Já não era sem tempo. Quanto a trovoada é que não

Tempo fresco, 16º C, com vento de SW e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Jun 2015 às 11:32)

Segundo o blitzortung não há actividade eléctrica por perto.

O que causa isto é uma superfície frontal oclusa perto da costa portuguesa, associada a uma depressão ligeira, também junto à costa (Junto do Porto).

Lá para quarta-feira deve voltar o tempo quente (que, pessoalmente não é muito do meu agrado, por ser monótono e estável em Portugal. Acaba por ser incomodativo)


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Jun 2015 às 11:42)

AndréFrade disse:


> Dia 7 na Figueira da Foz. Fotografia de Luís Miguel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente fotografia. Pelo que vejo, a exposição não foi (muito) longa; os relâmpagos é que foram muito frequentes.(?)


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2015 às 11:52)

Boas

Madrugada de alguma chuva nada de mais acumulou até agora 2,0mm

A mínima foi de 14,4ºC

Agora céu encoberto vai pingando por vezes
17,6ºC, 84%Hr


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 12:12)

chove fraco agora


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2015 às 12:12)

Caneças chegou agora aos *10,0mm*.

Bem bom para as hortas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2015 às 12:24)

AnDré disse:


> Caneças chegou agora aos *10,0mm*.
> 
> Bem bom para as hortas.



E continua a cair, depois de tantas semanas sem chover, é realmente um alívio para os campos e hortas, embora a precipitação cesse já amanhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2015 às 12:26)

Aproveitai Lisboa que esta será a única chuva prevista desta semana! 
Por agora temos grande parte da frente oclusa sobre Lisboa, a fornecer chuva moderada para todo o distrito.

Aqui já vai em 20 minutos de chuva moderada e já se vêem grandes lençóis de água! Que saudades! Parece que é mesmo hoje que Junho se safa de ser mês seco...Acumulado de* 6mm *e a subir!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2015 às 12:30)

Grande invasão de chuva Tem uma forma interessante! 
Lisboa e Setúbal não escapam, pelo menos, mais meia hora de chuva moderada. 
E pelo radar parece que quando chega a terra intensifica-se!


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Jun 2015 às 12:32)

Chove muito forte, agora


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 12:58)

chove moderado por aqui

será que temos trovoadas à tarde? o gfs diz que sim, mas parece vejo isto tão mansinho


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 13:05)

Boa rega por aqui, sigo com *9 mm*.
Dia frio, registo apenas *14,7ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Jun 2015 às 13:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aproveitai Lisboa que esta será a única chuva prevista desta semana!
> Por agora temos grande parte da frente oclusa sobre Lisboa, a fornecer chuva moderada para todo o distrito.
> 
> Aqui já vai em 20 minutos de chuva moderada e já se vêem grandes lençóis de água! Que saudades! Parece que é mesmo hoje que Junho se safa de ser mês seco...Acumulado de* 6mm *e a subir!



É verdade, para quarta-feira já deve vir o tempo quente e seco, desinteressante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2015 às 13:10)

Já chove há 1 hora! Acumulado de *12mm!*
Temperatura desceu 1 a 2 graus.

A frente continua pelo interior, já chega a Santarém e vai afetar o Alto Alentejo.
Linha de instabilidade que afetou ontem o litoral norte já está em territórios espanhóis com trovoada!


----------



## thunderhunter (14 Jun 2015 às 13:12)

[/URL ]


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jun 2015 às 13:13)

Agora sim posso dizer que CHOVE a sério!!! 
Tem chovido moderado a forte de uma forma contínua durante grande parte da manha (muito forte em alguns períodos) e ainda cai mas mais fraca! Já tinha começado de madrugada (cerca da 1h30) com uma chuva torrencial repentina.
O vento é fraco e a temperatura está baixa, apenas 16,5ºC.
Um belo acumulado ate ao momento de *19,1 mm*!


----------



## thunderhunter (14 Jun 2015 às 13:16)

ha 10 minutos estava assim,entretanto caiu um belo aguaceiro, pena não ter como medir a quantidade que caiu.vista para sul. Em Alenquer


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2015 às 13:23)

Parece que aqui o município já não estava habituado à chuva, a luz não pára de piscar 

Caneças já contabiliza *17.0mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 13:28)

*9,5 mm*
Vai chuviscando.

A estação da Parede segue nos *16,5 mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2015 às 13:38)

Espero que tenham aproveitado a chuva porque agora é a vez do sul de levar com esta bomba, que vai intensificar.
Para Lisboa não vem mais nada...

Mesmo assim o acumulado mensal já vai bom: Varia entre *18 e 26mm* aqui na minha região e redondezas. O normal de Junho para Lisboa é 15,9mm. Parece que vai ser um mês normal, excepto em relação às temperaturas. Mas se vier mais chuva melhor, assim a seca não se agrava!


----------



## meko60 (14 Jun 2015 às 14:44)

Boas.
Belo domingo de Primavera, sim porque o Verão só começa no dia 21 próximo . Mantém-se a chuva por aqui e a temperatura nos 17,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2015 às 14:56)

Boas

Agora já não chove! tem estado a chover de forma fraca, o acumulado hoje está nos 3,2mm

17,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2015 às 14:56)

Por volta da hora do almoço choveu forte durante um bom bocado. 7,5mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2015 às 15:03)

E eu que pensava que tinha chovido bem aqui..vendo os acumulados  nos arredores chego a uma conclusão!!  mais um FIASCO... Esta chuva é boa para a vista de resto resulta em nada...

17,6ºC


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jun 2015 às 15:37)

Após o meu post anterior ainda caiu alguma chuva fraca que fez o acumulado subir para uns fantásticos *20,1 mm*!  Superou todas as minhas expectativas de facto...
Há mais de 1h que parou de chover e o sol de vez em quando já vai espreitando por entre as muitas nuvens que continuam no céu.
Não me parece que venha de lá mais nada de significativo, mas já deu finalmente para quebrar o jejum de 1 mês e meio seguido sem ver chuva de jeito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2015 às 15:56)

Aqui a chuva nunca mais apareceu desde manha, agora está sol, vento fraco a moderado, e algum escuro. Vamos ver se nos reserva alguma coisa ainda para esta tarde.


----------



## cardu (14 Jun 2015 às 16:14)

chuva torrencial em Tomar


----------



## thunderboy (14 Jun 2015 às 16:57)

Boa tarde, estou por torres novas e acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2015 às 16:58)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa tarde, estou por torres novas e acabei de ouvir um trovão.



sim é verdade de facto já se conseguem ouvir alguns trovoes, também vejo uma célula sobre a serra d' Aire.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2015 às 17:34)

Já chove, aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 18:11)

aproxima se um aguaceiro está a ficar escuro, estava a ver que esta tarde não tinha nada... acumulado até agora *10mm
*
EDIT: norte da Fajarda já está toda branca e ouve se a chuva, está quase


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

começou a chover moderado


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 18:50)

ultimo aguaceiro do dia e primeira vez que o sol apareceu, agora já com abertas vejo umas torres para N, deve ser da célula da Chamusca parece forte pelo radar


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2015 às 19:09)

david 6 disse:


> ultimo aguaceiro do dia e primeira vez que o sol apareceu, agora já com abertas vejo umas torres para N, deve ser da célula da Chamusca parece forte pelo radar



Pois, eu daqui consigo avistar essa célula que está sobre a Chamusca, está bem escura, e segundo o radar deve ter chovido bem para esses lados.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Aqui pela minha terra tenho um acumulado de 17.6 mm , choveu bem durante a manhã e início da tarde.
A temperatura rondou os 15/16°c durante esse período, tendo depois subido para os actuais 18.2°c


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2015 às 20:16)

acumulado do dia *10.3mm*


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2015 às 20:21)

Aqui a Este:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2015 às 20:22)

Boas,

Sigo com *16,8ºC*
Acumulado: *10,5 mm
*
Amanhã a tarde regressa a nortada moderada a forte.
Olhando um pouco mais a frente, quinta promete ser o dia mais quente da semana, fruto da lestada.
É possivel que regressem as minimas tropicais, e ainda ontem tive uma minima de *12,5ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2015 às 20:50)

Acumulado de *15,3mm*
Máxima de *18,3ºC*

Frente já está mesmo quase a sair do território, apenas o interior norte e centro é que ainda vão ter alguma chuva. 
Por aqui entram cumulus pela costa a tapar o sol... mas parece que veio a bonança. No horizonte distante nada vem...


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jun 2015 às 22:48)

E hoje fui ver mais uma prova do "Extreme trial 4x4" na Glória do Ribatejo, razoável tempo até chegar ao destino, mas o céu a começar a ficar cinzento, como havia previsão de chuva/aguaceiros e temperatura fresca, fui prevenido para tal, 

aspecto momentos antes de ter começado a cair, perto das 11:30h









a partir daqui desancou a chover e frio, começo a ficar um pouco encharcado nas pernas e a gelar, pois, em Junho, realmente o tempo tem destas coisas, quase desejava que estivesse um lenho aceso, no intervalo da prova fui-me "abastecer" e tentar secar e aquecer-me um pouco, mas tive de vestir uma camisola de malha e ir para a rega novamente,

umas tréguas, pelas 15:20h,






15:45h, 
depois disto voltou a chover, mas com menos frequência, até +- pelas 17:00,






após término da prova, rumo a Fajarda, passando por caminhos de terra desta localidade e a começar a "analisar" o céu,
nada de especial,
Salvaterra de Magos, onde entro em alguns caminhos de terra para fotografar o horizonte de Lisboa para norte, mas onde tenho isto para o interior, talvez para os lados de Coruche ou mais a norte, pelas 18:35h,






quase uma hora depois e noutro local, perto de Benavente, 






para os lados da serra de Montejunto, onde estive há quase um mês da anterior prova deste campeonato,
 pelas 19:20h,









e a mesma célula já vista aqui da serra da Amoreira pelas 20:12h,


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2015 às 10:15)

Vitor TT disse:


> após término da prova, rumo a Fajarda, passando por caminhos de terra desta localidade e a começar a "analisar" o céu,
> nada de especial,
> Salvaterra de Magos, onde entro em alguns caminhos de terra para fotografar o horizonte de Lisboa para norte, mas onde tenho isto para o interior, talvez para os lados de Coruche ou mais a norte, pelas 18:35h,



por essa hora tinha acabado de passar um aguaceiro na Fajarda, que deu chuva moderada, seguindo depois para o lado de Coruche, deve ter sido esse


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2015 às 14:17)

Dia agradável com vento fraco e temperatura atual de 22,5ºC. A nuvem cumulus que mais se desenvolveu até agora para NW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2015 às 16:29)

O dia segue ameno, com 26.1ºC actuais e vento fraco
máxima 27.9ºC


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jun 2015 às 16:42)

Boas finalmente um dia de primavera é que os últimos dias tem parecido dias de inverno por aqui agora estão 23.2


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2015 às 21:41)

Boas,

Sigo com *15,9ºC* e *81% HR*

Segundo o ECMWF, a lestada começa a surgir no inicio da manhã de quarta.

A nortada intensificou-se um pouco na ultima meia hora, o capacete ficou  muito mais denso.

Entretanto uma foto tirada ao final do dia junto à praia da Poça, São João do Estoril.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2015 às 15:13)

A tarde já segue quentinha com 32.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2015 às 15:25)

Céu com um azul pálido.
Tarde amena e confortável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2015 às 16:10)

O sol já se vai escondendo atras das nuvens, já baixou para os 30ºC
Offtopic: Isto por aqui á 2/3 dias quase parece o Iraque, com tantos caças F16 a passar várias vezes ao dia, várias pessoas se queixam que estão a passar demasiado baixo, podendo causar a surdez, nao sei se será treinos ou algo do género.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2015 às 17:19)

Boas tardes

Hoje dia de céu quase limpo, uns cirrus isolados a SSE apenas; muita bruma no horizonte de terra que ocultava o Cabo e a Arrábida; nuvens baixas longe no horizonte marítimo. Nortada de NW moderada, com rajadas.
Dados dos últimos sete dias (Tmín. Tmáx. HRmáx. HRmín. Prec.)

10, 4ªf:  17,0ºC ; *21,8ºC* ; 83% ; 62% ; 0 mm

11, 5ªf:  16,3ºC ; 21,6ºC ; 83% ; *48%* ; 0 mm

12, 6ªf:  15,1ºC ; 20,6ºC ; 79% ; 51% ; 0 mm

13 Sáb: *13,9ºC* ; 21,1ºC ; 78% ; 59% ; *2,0 mm* (9:50 - 12:50, 1,0mm ; 23:45, 1,0mm)

14 Dom:16,0ºC ; 19,6ºC ; 85% ; 66% ; *19,8 mm* (2:20 - 3:10, 1,5mm ; 10:00 - 15:00, 18,3mm) Int. máx. 9,4 mm/h às 15:00.

15, 2ªf:  14,6ºC ; 21,5ºC ; *86%* ; 53% ; 0 mm

16, hoje: 15,9ºC ao nascer do sol ; 23,3ºC cerca das 16h.

Resumo de Junho até hoje: TMín. 13,7ºC no dia 2; TMáx. 30,2ºC no dia 8; HRMáx. 86% ; HRMín. 30% no dia 8 ; Precipitação total: *21,8 mm* (dias 13 e 14).


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2015 às 20:18)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com forte nortada ( sopra a *41 km/h*), *17,5ºC* e *78% HR*
Como não podia deixar de ser, a serra segue com capacete, mais denso no sector oeste
Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *68 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

Andei com uns problemas no datalogger, já está tudo a funcionar em pleno.
Extremos dos 2 últimos dias aqui na minha localização.
Amanhã, espero uma máxima a rondar os 26 / 27ºC, já que a nortada vai acalmar, e o vento roda para leste.
Amanhã de manhã ja vai estar algum calor.


----------



## Rachie (16 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O sol já se vai escondendo atras das nuvens, já baixou para os 30ºC
> Offtopic: Isto por aqui á 2/3 dias quase parece o Iraque, com tantos caças F16 a passar várias vezes ao dia, várias pessoas se queixam que estão a passar demasiado baixo, podendo causar a surdez, nao sei se será treinos ou algo do género.


Aqui no Tejo andam barcos de guerra... hmmmmm


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 21:55)

Rachie disse:


> Aqui no Tejo andam barcos de guerra... hmmmmm





Pedro1993 disse:


> Offtopic: Isto por aqui á 2/3 dias quase parece o Iraque, com tantos caças F16 a passar várias vezes ao dia, várias pessoas se queixam que estão a passar demasiado baixo, podendo causar a surdez, nao sei se será treinos ou algo do género.



A Força Aérea Portuguesa realiza, entre os dias 15 e 26 de junho, o exercício multinacional “EATT15”, no âmbito do programa de exercícios de Aeronaves de Transporte Aéreo Tático da Agência Europeia de Defesa.

Este exercício envolve a participação da Força Aérea e do Exército Português assim como de forças da Bélgica, Finlândia, França, Alemanha, Itália, Lituânia, Holanda, Roménia, Suécia e do Reino Unido e ainda como países observadores o Brasil, os Estados Unidos da América e a Polónia.

http://www.emfa.pt/www/noticia-865-europa-treina-transporte-aereo-tatico-em-portugal


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2015 às 23:33)

Em Carcavelos sul, 18,8ºC com 62% de HR e nortada moderada com rajadas fortes, de NW.

Temperaturas bastante consistentes em toda a linha de Cascais, decrescendo de Lisboa para oeste e para norte. Apesar da nortada a ilha de calor da capital ainda resiste com algumas estações na casa dos 20ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2015 às 11:27)

Boas hoje esta um autentico bafo vim para tomar e as 9 ja se passava mal na rua hoje deve chegar aos 35 ou 36


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2015 às 12:03)

Aqui também já se sente que hoje o dia vai aquecer bem, já estão 29ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2015 às 12:22)

Boas

Mínima 17,8ºC

Por agora sigo com céu limpo e 29,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jun 2015 às 13:13)

31,3ºC actuais e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2015 às 14:42)

Cascais segue nos *28ºC* , céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante N.
Em principio, a próxima madrugada será tropical.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2015 às 14:55)

Boas tardes

Mínima de *16,3ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol com bastante humidade, *83%*, que se manteve acima dos 80% até duas horas depois.
Neste momento Carcavelos sul destoa das restantes estações da costa do sol por apresentar ainda uns modestos *26,9ºC*, em subida lenta, e 48% de HR.

Bruma menos espessa do que nos dias anteriores no horizonte de terra e uns minúsculos _cumulus humilis_ sobre a Arrábida. Neblina acima da superfície torna o céu esbranquiçado.
Vento fraco mas com direcção marcada de WNW. Mar muito calmo, bandeira verde, afluência reduzida à praia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2015 às 15:41)

35.2ºC, vento nulo, e muito calor


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2015 às 15:49)

A brisa marítima local de WNW terminou com a imposição da nortada geral das costas ocidentais da península, resultado do aquecimento intenso do interior.

Vento de norte fraco a moderado neste momento, temperatura e humidade relativa a darem os óbvios saltos de sinal contrário, 28,7ºC e 38% nesta altura, em subida e descida acentuadas, respectivamente.

Aumentou significativamente a afluência à praia.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2015 às 17:08)

Está um dia verdadeiramente horrível, um calor que mal se consegue andar na rua 

Estão *34,4ºC *e 24%Hr o vento sopra fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2015 às 18:54)

Vento moderado a forte, rajadas constantes de *60 km/h*.
*23,6ºC *e *55 % HR*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2015 às 19:27)

Ha pouco, rajada de *68 km/h*.

Edit 19:44: rajada de *72,4 km/h*


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2015 às 20:13)

36.4ºC de máxima
28.1ºC actuais, agora até já sabe bem andar na rua ao fresco, hoje foi mais um dia tórrido.


----------



## Geopower (17 Jun 2015 às 22:43)

noite tropical: 24,8*C. Vento moderado de NE. 
Extremos do dia: 31,8*C
19,7*C


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2015 às 23:35)

A máxima ficou-se pelos *28,9ºC* cerca das 16h. A descida da temperatura desde então tem sido lenta e regular. Neste momento parece estabilizar nos 23,2ºC depois de ter passado pelos 23,1ºC ao mesmo tempo que a humidade relativa desce também depois de ter passado pelo minímo do dia, *36%* duas horas atrás, subido ligeiramente e agora está nos 37%. Uma noite esplêndida com uma aragem fraca de norte e o canto das cigarras.

Toda a região da Grande Lisboa está com temperaturas acima dos 20ºC excepto a zona a norte da serra de Sintra, Colares, e também Cacém.

Cascais, Estoril, Parede e Lisboa com temperaturas ainda de 24-25ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2015 às 23:44)

Temp. máxima: *33ºC*
Temp. mínima: *17ºC
*
Mínima de amanhã deve rondar os 22ºC e nos próximos 5 dias temos mínimas tropicais e temperaturas a rondar os 35ºC. Já sinto a casa a aquecer.
Mais uma vez devido a uma depressão adjacente ao sudeste de Portugal


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2015 às 23:51)

Boas noites,

Como esperado, a máxima subiu bem.
Notavel, registei o valor mais baixo de humidade ha minutos. 







Agora:
Sempre impressionante os valores baixos de humidade quando impera a lestada, como é o caso.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2015 às 23:57)

Seiça,Ourem lá vai nos seus refrescantes *14,4ºC*
Mais uma minima de *9/10ºC* certamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2015 às 12:11)

sigo com 30.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2015 às 15:33)

Boas tardes

Evolução singular da temperatura hoje:
Noite tropical com mínima de *20,9ºC* cerca das *4:20* da madrugada. A partir daí, e sem que o sol tivesse ainda parecido, claro, foi aumentando e ao nascer já tinha subido 2ºC! Nas duas primeiras horas da manhã esteve indecisa algumas décimas acima dos 23ºC. Desde então tem andado às ondas, passando por máximos sucessivos intercalados com decréscimos, a mais alta foi de *27,3ºC* cerca do *meio-dia e meia hora*; está em 26,0ºC nesta altura com vento fraco de WNW, típica brisa marítima muito local. Humidade relativa oscilou entre os 57% às 4h da madrugada e 41% pelas 10:26; está em 45% estáveis neste momento. 
Bruma fraca e céu menos esbranquiçado do que ontem, completamente limpo.
Mar que parece um lago, calmíssimo, bandeira verde, afluência à praia semelhante a ontem.

Temperaturas há minutos:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

Boas tardes,
T.maxima: *29,3ºC*
Agora: *28,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2015 às 19:06)

Boas

Mínima tropical esta noite ficou nos 21,8ºC
Máxima mais baixa do que ontem,e ainda bem!! ficou nos 31,6ºC

Agora estão 27,4ºC, 42%Hr, 1014,8hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2015 às 19:28)

A auriol chegou a marcar como T.máxima 38ºC
A esta hora ainda está um calor insuportável com 33.7ºC
Hoje deve ser uma noite quente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2015 às 21:13)

Mínima: *20,6ºC*
Máxima: *32,5ºC
*
Ainda estão 25ºC, mais uma mínima tropical a caminho...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2015 às 21:33)

ainda 28.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2015 às 21:38)

*24,8ºC
43% HR*


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2015 às 21:43)

Boas íncrivel temperatura a esta hora ainda estao 28.8 vai ser dificil dormir


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2015 às 21:44)

Temperatura a subir...lestada não perdoa.
*25,4ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2015 às 21:47)

25,0ºC actuais


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2015 às 22:13)

Muito interessante os registos da estação da Parede, ainda está com *28ºC*, teve uma minima brutal, *23,7ºC* 
Em periodos de lestada, é sem duvida dos locais com registos mais espectaculares.
Aqui em Alcabideche, por exemplo, tive uma minima de *21,9ºC*, e sigo com *25,4ºC.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2015 às 22:39)

Por aqui ainda 26.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2015 às 22:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por aqui ainda 26.0ºC


Não está ocorrer inversão em loures? 
Estranho teres um valor tão alto.


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2015 às 22:51)

noite escaldante: Telheiras segue com 26.9ºC. Vento fraco de NW.
Na rua sente-se o calor libertado pelas paredes dos edifícios. Ainda por cima com greve do Metro entraram milhares de veículos na cidade de Lisboa aumentando o efeito da ilha de calor urbano,
extremos do dia:
Máxima: 31.2 ºC (ainda assim menos calor que ontem. Creio que devido a algum vento de S/SW que durante a tarde se fez sentir na cidade)
Mínima: 23.1ºC
Esta madrugada a mínima promete ser mais alta


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Jun 2015 às 22:58)

Noite quentinha , apesar de aparentemente o dia esteve um nada mais fresco que o de ontem, 
actualmente a 25,8º e a aumentar ligeiramente e 36% hr a descer, pois estava a pouco a subir um nadinha.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Jun 2015 às 23:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não está ocorrer inversão em loures?
> Estranho teres um valor tão alto.



É normal nos dias de calor, já tem acontecido varias vezes, nas voltas que faço quando vou para a zona oeste, arrefecer quando anoitece e quando chego a Loures vindo da Malveira parece que literalmente entro num forno, sente-se muito a diferença térmica.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2015 às 23:14)

25.7


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

A cimnho de uma noite tropical


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2015 às 23:20)

Incrível, estou ha 1 hora nos *25,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2015 às 23:31)

5ª minima tropical do ano, ainda deve surgir mais 3 nos proximos dias. Segunda acaba-se o _stock_, e ainda bem.
Amanhã devo ultrapassar a barreira dos 30ºC, talvez tenha uma máxima a rondar os 31ºC, vamos ver.

Resumo do dia por aqui:


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2015 às 23:33)

25.1


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jun 2015 às 00:07)

Que noite incrivelmente quente hoje! Meia-noite e ainda *25,1ºC *
A máxima chegou aos 31,1ºC e de facto verificou-se após este pico, pelo menos aqui na zona, uma rotação do vento durante a tarde para SE/S/SW que baixou um pouco a temperatura para a casa dos 27ºC/28ºC. Depois o mais interessante é que a partir do fim da tarde voltou a aumentar para cerca de 30ºC e desde aí desce muito lentamente!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2015 às 00:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não está ocorrer inversão em loures?
> Estranho teres um valor tão alto.



Na altura em que postei ainda não havia inversão, aqui em baixo tinha 26.0°C e Caneças tinha 23°C. Talvez a inversão esteja quase a começar, Caneças está com 24.8 e eu 25.2.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 00:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Na altura em que postei ainda não havia inversão, aqui em baixo tinha 26.0°C e Caneças tinha 23°C. Talvez a inversão esteja quase a começar, Caneças está com 24.8 e eu 25.2.



Bem interessante teres uma temperatura tão alta numa área de vale, está visto que foi um dia bem quente,talvez a várzea de Loures tenha armazenado muito calor, o arrefecimento radiativo está bem dificil de iniciar.
____________

*25,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 07:54)

Boas,

Minima de *19,9ºC* , é preciso ter azar, lá se foi uma minima tropical. 
T.actual: *22,4ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2015 às 08:43)

E sempre ocorreu inversão, mínima de *18,6ºC* aqui em Loures e *22,7ºC* em Caneças.

Neste momento Caneças segue já com 26,8ºC (já foi aos 27,2ºC), aqui estou com 25,7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2015 às 08:51)

aqui sigo já com 23.5ºC e a mínima foi de 19.8ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Jun 2015 às 09:41)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal céu azul, timida brisa e 24º. Vai aquecer


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 10:17)

Boas por aqui a mínima não foi tropical 16.6 por agora já está um forno autêntico lá fora com 30.7


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 11:02)

31.9


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 11:11)

A estação de Tomar já vai nos *33ºC*, isto hoje promete.


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 11:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Tomar já vai nos *33ºC*, isto hoje promete.


mesmo e amanhã promete ser ainda pior.
Ontem às 6 horas a sensação de calor era bem mais insuportável do que na hora do almoço por volta da 12:30


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 11:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Tomar já vai nos *33ºC*, isto hoje promete.


hoje o ipma prevê 41 graus para tomar


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 11:25)

homem do mar disse:


> hoje o ipma prevê 41 graus para tomar



Verdade, não sabia, fui consultar agora mesmo o site, e prevê os tais 41 para hoje e para amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 11:50)

Grande brasa na zona oeste, *Torres Vedras* já vai em *34,6ºC *
O facto da cidade estar num vale, isso potencia e muito o calor.
*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAT4*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2015 às 11:52)

32ºC, hoje vai ser bonito...


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2015 às 11:52)

Boas

Mínima bem mais fresca 17,6ºC

Agora estão 26,4ºC, ainda não está nada de especial em calor, lá ver como será a tarde.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2015 às 13:09)

33,4ºC actuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2015 às 13:38)

Vale do Tejo a torrar- Chamusca está a registar agora 39ºC
Vamos ver quanto será a máxima de hoje
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 13:49)

Boas por agora 35.4 ja é a máxima do ano


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 14:07)

Interessante a evolução da temperatura em *Valdonas,Tomar*:

11horas: *32,3ºC*
12:horas: *35,3ºC*
13 horas: *37,6ºC*

Vamos ver até onde vai...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jun 2015 às 14:20)

*34,5ºC*

Mínima de *14,1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2015 às 14:23)

37.7ºC, sente-se um ar tórrido, aguenta-se poucos minutos ao sol pleno, até escalda.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 14:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> 37.7ºC, sente-se um ar tórrido, aguenta-se poucos minutos ao sol pleno, até escalda.



O nivel elevado UV ( 9 em 10) tambem ainda torna o dia mais quente, sol está abrasador, está bem perigoso, todo o cuidado é pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 15:12)

A estação de Valdonas, Tomar desapareceu do mapa na ultima actualizacao, pegou fogo possivelmente. 
A estação de Alvega, às 14horas seguia nos 36,6ºC.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jun 2015 às 15:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Valdonas, Tomar desapareceu do mapa na ultima actualizacao, pegou fogo possivelmente.
> A estação de Alvega, às 14horas seguia nos 36,6ºC.


E a estação meteotomar está estável nos *+37ºC* já há algum tempo, 
tendo atingido até agora um máximo de *+37,2ºC* há quase uma hora atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 15:31)

Seiça,Ourem segue nos *37,1ºC* apos minima de uns frios *10,0ºC*, aquele local nunca desilude, parece o Pisão.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2015 às 15:39)

Boas tardes

Sinto-me completamente à margem dos calores relatados !

*24,7ºC* neste momento devido à brisa de WSW.

O mapa às 15:30 dá uma ideia da penetração da brisa marítima em particular pelos vales das ribeiras do concelho de Oeiras, boca do estuário do Tejo e na península de Setúbal, Caparica:






A mínima hoje ainda foi tropical, *20,2ºC* uma hora antes do nascer do sol. Bastante neblina, mais do que ontem, má visibilidade para o horizonte de terra e mar. A humidade relativa hoje ainda não desceu abaixo dos 60%, foi máxima antes do amanhecer com 77%.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 16:05)

E ainda bem @StormRic a temperatura da água do mar está excelente.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jun 2015 às 16:09)

A estação meteotomar já foi aos* +38.2 °C* (14:52 UTC).
E a do IPMA Tomar-Valdonas às 14UTC marcava *+39,1ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2015 às 16:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> E ainda bem @StormRic a temperatura da água do mar está excelente.



 sem dúvida! (previsão para hoje às 16:30)





Mantém-se uma diferença notável entre as temperaturas numa estreita faixa litoral e o interior:















Humidade relativa não tão baixa como se poderia esperar para estas temperaturas, o desconforto térmico é grande.





Entretanto noto que a máxima de ontem aqui em Carcavelos sul foi de *27,7ºC*, atingida às *20:20*!


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2015 às 16:38)

Boas

Depois do SW veio o Inferno!! estão agora por aqui 33,8ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 34,1ºC


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

35.7


----------



## dahon (19 Jun 2015 às 17:03)

Coimbra PÓLOII UC está forte, 37,4°C e continua a subir.
Eu sabia que aquela zona aquecia bem mas assim já é um abuso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 17:17)

*40ºC* em Valdonas - Tomar


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 17:21)

Dava


Joaopaulo disse:


> *40ºC* em Valdonas - Tomar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rozzo (19 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *40ºC* em Valdonas - Tomar




Tal como discutimos há uns tempos a credibilidade de valores da estação de Beja, também estes da estação de Tomar (Valdonas) desconfio um pouco. Desde que começaram estes episódios de calor parece-me demasiado flagrante a diferença entre os valores de Tomar e de outras EMAs relativamente próximas, e mais ainda para os valores da estação do MeteoTomar..


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2015 às 17:29)

*34,9ºC* de máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 17:34)

rozzo disse:


> Tal como discutimos há uns tempos a credibilidade de valores da estação de Beja, também estes da estação de Tomar (Valdonas) desconfio um pouco. Desde que começaram estes episódios de calor parece-me demasiado flagrante a diferença entre os valores de Tomar e de outras EMAs relativamente próximas, e mais ainda para os valores da estação do MeteoTomar..



Sim  tambem começo a estranhar,  por exemplo, noutros anos, Alvega tinha muitas vezes valores mais altos que Valdonas,Tomar, neste momento isso praticamente nunca acontece, pode ser o pronuncio de algo, não sei...embora não nos podemos esquececer que é uma zona muito muito quente.
Contundo, julgo que a melhor pessoa para se pronunciar é o @lsalvador  embora seja sempre util andaramos atentos a estas situações, pois uma estação do IPMA é também falível....


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

Mínima - *21ºC*
Máxima - *34,6ºC
*
Ficar em casa foi uma boa opção, radiação UV está quase no máximo!


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2015 às 17:47)

Máxima de hoje *34,1ºC*

Agora estão 32,9ºC e 30%Hr


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 17:58)

Máxima 35.9


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2015 às 18:23)

rozzo disse:


> Tal como discutimos há uns tempos a credibilidade de valores da estação de Beja, também estes da estação de Tomar (Valdonas) desconfio um pouco. Desde que começaram estes episódios de calor parece-me demasiado flagrante a diferença entre os valores de Tomar e de outras EMAs relativamente próximas, e mais ainda para os valores da estação do MeteoTomar..



Concordo e penso que o próprio IPMA também tem dúvidas visto que não mencionou no Boletim Climatológico os 40,2ºC atingidos por esta estação em Maio, preferindo tomar os 40,0ºC de Beja como máxima absoluta do mês.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 18:24)

Já ultrapassada a barreira dos *40ºC*


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2015 às 18:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já ultrapassada a barreira dos *40ºC*



 enquanto não houver pelo menos duas estações oficiais próximas, a atingir ou passar os 40ºC, persistem dúvidas sobre a fiabilidade destes registos isolados com dois graus de diferença para as estações com registos imediatamente inferiores.

Entretanto as duas estações WU/NetAtmo aqui do bairro em Carcavelos sul, oásis de frescura, deixaram de reportar. 
Último recurso, o termómetro da varanda indica uns amenos *28,0ºC* e eu acredito pois é essa a sensação, não ter chegado aos 30ºC, embora o sol esteja forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 18:36)

Máxima mais alta do ano: *32,8ºC*
T.actual: *31,7ºC*
H.actual: *24 %
*
Não vai ser nada facil dar a volta de bike nestas condições.* 
*
Interessante, neste momento algumas estações estão a registar as maximas do dia, isto estará relacionado com a rotação do vento para norte.
Aqui em Alcabideche, a maxima está feita.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2015 às 19:47)

33,0ºC actuais.


----------



## Geopower (19 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

29,6*C em Telheiras. 
máxima: 32,4*C.
minima: 24,9*C.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2015 às 21:07)

Ainda 29,5ºC no centro de Loures.


----------



## Prates (19 Jun 2015 às 21:09)

Boa noite, mínima de 20,4 graus e máxima de 36,1 graus. A maior máxima do ano. Neste momento sigo com 27,7 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2015 às 21:29)

ainda estão 29.7ºC, e se nao fosse o vento que veio a partir das 18 h, o calor era mesmo sufocante.
A máxima aqui chegou aos 39.4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

Ainda com 27,8ºC. Pôr do sol:


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 22:13)

boas hoje tive a máxima do ano com 35.9 por agora ainda estão 29.3  ainda assim acho que não vou ter mínima tropical


----------



## irpsit (19 Jun 2015 às 22:39)

A estação de Tomar pode estar colocado numa zona de microclima quente, já que é uma zona particularmente quente. Claro que também pode ter um problema qualquer.

Afinal também temos outras estações do IM situadas em zonas especiais (Aljezur e Mira em microclima frio; ou Pinhão em microclima quente)

De qualquer modo hoje até foi um dia de contraste. Eu em Mortágua "apenas" cheguei aos 33ºC (bem aquém da previsão de 36ºC do IM). Mais a sul, nessa zona perto de Tomar as temperaturas rondaram os 38-39ºC. Realmente hoje o conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela parece ter feito toda a diferença.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2015 às 22:51)

Parece que vamos ter uma noite super quente, ainda vai nos *28ºC*
IPMA aumentou máxima de amanhã para *38ºC*, quase de certeza que amanhã tenho a máxima do ano... um dia antes do ínicio do Verão, que ironia. 
Tomar subiu para 42ºC amanhã...
Enquanto isso uma boa notícia, o radar de Coruche voltou! Pena é que agora já vai tarde!


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 22:54)

irpsit disse:


> A estação de Tomar pode estar colocado numa zona de microclima quente, já que é uma zona particularmente quente. Claro que também pode ter um problema qualquer.
> 
> Afinal também temos outras estações do IM situadas em zonas especiais (Aljezur e Mira em microclima frio; ou Pinhão em microclima quente)
> 
> De qualquer modo hoje até foi um dia de contraste. Eu em Mortágua "apenas" cheguei aos 33ºC (bem aquém da previsão de 36ºC do IM). Mais a sul, nessa zona perto de Tomar as temperaturas rondaram os 38-39ºC. Realmente hoje o conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela parece ter feito toda a diferença.


Eu acho que o pessoal não confia a 100% na estação do IPMA em Valdonas (Tomar) pelo facto da estação do meteotomar está na mesma localização e registar valores geralmente 2 a 3 graus inferiores. mas isso a mim não me admira que possa acontecer esse fenómeno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2015 às 22:55)

Só agora reparei na mínima de *24ºC* para amanhã em Lisboa, acho que é das maiores mínimas que alguma vez vi na vida... alguém sabe de recordes de mínimas?


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2015 às 23:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só agora reparei na mínima de *24ºC* para amanhã em Lisboa, acho que é das maiores mínimas que alguma vez vi na vida... alguém sabe de recordes de mínimas?


para Lisboa não sei mas em portugal um dos record foi de 29 graus em faro acho eu mas não tenho a certeza absoluta


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 23:08)

Boas noites,

Dados de hoje.
Registei a t.maxima mais alto do ano.
Em termos de t.minima é o que se vê, é preciso ter mesmo azar, quase, quase minima tropical, fica para o dia de amanhã, não ha problema.







Agora, sigo com lestada moderada.
*26,4ºC
37 % HR*


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Jun 2015 às 23:26)

Ainda tive uma mínima de 21,1º,

hoje estou novamente na margem sul e tenho neste momento 23,1º e 55% hr, em princípio mais fresco que em casa, mesmo dentro de casa está uma média de 2º a 3º inferior que onde moro.


----------



## Geopower (19 Jun 2015 às 23:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só agora reparei na mínima de *24ºC* para amanhã em Lisboa, acho que é das maiores mínimas que alguma vez vi na vida... alguém sabe de recordes de mínimas?


Em Portalegre já "apanhei" com 27ºC de minima no Verão de 2006.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jun 2015 às 00:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só agora reparei na mínima de *24ºC* para amanhã em Lisboa, acho que é das maiores mínimas que alguma vez vi na vida... alguém sabe de recordes de mínimas?


Acho que já atingiu valores maiores, por volta dos 27ºC ou 28ºC vizinho!


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jun 2015 às 00:29)

Ainda *27,3ºC* por aqui a esta hora! Sopra uma brisa fraca e quente de NE 

Máxima: 33,5ºC (um pouco abaixo do esperado)
Mínima: 20,3ºC (mesmo no limite do tropical)

Amanha espera-se o dia mais quente do ano até à data! O que vale é que será por pouco tempo...


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2015 às 00:39)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ainda com 27,8ºC. Pôr do sol:



Podemos estar já bem quentinhos por fora mas isto aquece-nos por dentro, o espírito! 

Excelentes zooms! 

Estava a tentar localizar que montes são aqueles por trás dos quais se põe o sol, tens alguma ideia?

Espectaculares as temperaturas nesta altura, parecem máximas de um qualquer dia de verão! E às 23h 26,9ºC no Cabo Raso é uma aberração! 
Parece que todo o calor da península de Lisboa se está a escapar por ali, ao sabor do nor-nordeste:





Não tenho referência mesmo local mas penso que anda tudo à volta de valores semelhantes, fruto da direcção do vento. Interessante a brisa local a entrar na Caparica:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 00:46)

*25,4ºC
_____
*
Notáveis os extremos térmicos registados pela estação da *Parede.
23,9ºC* / *35,3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2015 às 00:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só agora reparei na mínima de *24ºC* para amanhã em Lisboa, acho que é das maiores mínimas que alguma vez vi na vida... alguém sabe de recordes de mínimas?



Em Lisboa o recorde da mínima ronda os 28ºC. 
No continente, a maior mínima pertence a Faro: 32,2ºC.

Em Odivelas a noite segue com 26ºC. Está óptimo para estar numa esplanada na rua!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 00:55)

StormRic disse:


> enquanto não houver pelo menos duas estações oficiais próximas, a atingir ou passar os 40ºC, persistem dúvidas sobre a fiabilidade destes registos isolados com dois graus de diferença para as estações com registos imediatamente inferiores.



Fica aqui um mapa das máximas de ontem, nas estacões do WU naquela zona:





Nota: Os valores das EM`s do IPMA não são os máximos , apenas o máximo horário.
Os círculos com um ( * ) na parte superior são estações da marca DAVIS.
Assim os *40,3ºC* de Valdonas , olhando para os restantes registos de outras estações ( mais fiáveis ) , parecem não estar muito corretos


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 01:03)

ainda *23ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2015 às 01:24)

Ainda nos 26,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2015 às 01:42)

Vai haver muitos "ainda" por esta noite fora!

Aqui, na varanda,_ ainda_ 24,7ºC!


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2015 às 08:12)

bom dia. Minima de 24,9*C. Temperatura actual:25,6*C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco de E/NE


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2015 às 09:43)

Impressionantes os registos de calor que se vão obter hoje, vejam os registos da estação meteotomar:

TEMPERATURA
*Actual 30.8 °C *
Aparente 31 °C
Diferença 1 hora +5.9 °C
*Diferença 24 horas +1.9 °C *
30.8 °C (08:39 UTC) 14.1 °C (05:27 UTC)


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 10:35)

Foi uma noite bem quente, que mal consegui dormir com tanto calor.
Sigo com 30.1ºC
Vai ser outro dia complicado.
Os terrenos estão novamente muito secos, a chuva que caiu a semana passada, toda a humidade que criou desapareceu em 2 dias.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 10:45)

pensava que ia ter minima tropical afinal ainda desceu bastante até aos *16ºC*
por agora vou com *30.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 11:15)

Boas tal como eu previ não tive mínima tropical ficou-se pelos 17.5 por agora já está ligado o forno lá fora com 34.3 hoje deve ser batida a máxima do ano


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 11:18)

*32.1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2015 às 11:27)

StormRic disse:


> Podemos estar já bem quentinhos por fora mas isto aquece-nos por dentro, o espírito!
> 
> Excelentes zooms!
> 
> ...



Não faço ideia que montes são, mas devem ser para lá de Loures. Mais para o lado esquerdo foi bem visível ontem daqui a serra de Sintra:




-----
Mínima de 22,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 11:31)

Boas

Mais uma vez a não ter uma mínima tropical, mínimas tropicais são muito raras por aqui!

Mínima de 18,6ºC

Agora sigo com 27,1ºC, 64%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 11:41)

por agora 35.2


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 11:50)

33.6ºC


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2015 às 12:12)

A estação do IPMA de Tomar-Valdonas registou ontem uma máxima de *+41,2ºC.*
Hoje ás 10h UTC já marcava *+35,5ºC,* claramente hoje esta estação deverá(?) vir a registar uma máxima entre os *+42ºC* e os *+43ºC.*
Já na estação meteotomar, ontem a máxima foi de* +38,9ºC* e acredito que hoje deva registar uma máxima entre os *+39,8* e os *+41ºC*
Por agora esta estação marca *+36,3ºC* mais* 0,9ºC* do que ontem à mesma hora.
Pessoal ponham-se mas é à fresca.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 12:15)

34.3ºC 30% humidade


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 12:16)

Thomar disse:


> A estação do IPMA de Tomar-Valdonas registou ontem uma máxima de *+41,2ºC.*
> Hoje ás 10h UTC já marcava *+35,5ºC,* claramente hoje esta estação deverá(?) vir a registar uma máxima entre os *+42ºC* e os *+43ºC.*
> Já na estação meteotomar, ontem a máxima foi de* +38,9ºC* e acredito que hoje deva registar uma máxima entre os *+39,8* e os *+41ºC*
> Por agora esta estação marca *+36,3ºC* mais* 0,9ºC* do que ontem à mesma hora.
> Pessoal ponham-se mas é à fresca.


qual é o record de temperatura máxima registado em Tomar?


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2015 às 12:17)

33,0ºC e 37% HR.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2015 às 12:20)

homem do mar disse:


> qual é o record de temperatura máxima registado em Tomar?


Sei que foi superior a* +43,5ºC* até tenho ideia de ter sido à volta dos *+44ºC/44,5ºC* na onda de calor de 2003, 
mas não tenho nenhum documento oficial que confirme isso.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 12:22)

Thomar disse:


> Sei que foi superior a* +43,5ºC* até tenho ideia de ter sido à volta dos *+44ºC/44,5ºC* na onda de calor de 2003,
> mas não tenho nenhum documento oficial que confirme isso.


pois é pena não haver registos desse ano de 2003


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 12:30)

a subir 36.5 já foi batida a máxima do ano isto hoje promete.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 12:37)

35ºC 29% humidade, agora sim, já pintei o RS por cima que já não tinha tinta certeza que era isso que estava a influenciar um pouco nas máximas, agora já bate certo


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 12:38)

Aqui em Setúbal sigo com 29,3ºC e 44%Hr o vento é nulo mas corre uma ligeira brisa de SW


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2015 às 13:10)

homem do mar disse:


> pois é pena não haver registos desse ano de 2003



Na altura o IM publicou o seguinte mapa:






Em relação ao dia de hoje, a mínima em Caneças foi de *24,7ºC*.
Agora já vai nos 33ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 13:13)

Vai subindo muito lentamente! estão 30,1ºC


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 13:30)

37.6 agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2015 às 13:32)

Mínima mais alta do ano: *22,1ºC*
Temp. atual:* 31ºC*

Vento nulo, sentir uma brisa é muito raro e mesmo assim a brisa é desconfortável e quente.
Água a rondar máximos entre 20ºC e 22ºC em Lisboa.
Algumas estações entre de Torres Novas e Abrantes estão perto dos 40ºC

Ventoinha na potência máxima é necessário! 
O fresco da próxima semana é mais que necessário!


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 13:33)

AnDré disse:


> Na altura o IM publicou o seguinte mapa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parece que Tomar nos últimos ano tem sido mais quente do que Santarém


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2015 às 13:34)

homem do mar disse:


> 37.6 agora


O valor máximo absoluto para Santarém em Junho é 43ºC. Vamos ver se passa esse...


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 13:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima mais alta do ano: *22,1ºC*
> Temp. atual:* 31ºC*
> 
> Vento nulo, sentir uma brisa é muito raro e mesmo assim a brisa é desconfortável e quente.
> ...


A água do mar está a 22 em Lisboa então está na mesma temperatura do Algarve


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 13:41)

Coruche por esse mapa e pelo que conheço da zona também costuma sempre concorrer pelas máximas, mas este ano tou a achar fraquinho (até agora)


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2015 às 13:45)

homem do mar disse:


> A água do mar está a 22 em Lisboa então está na mesma temperatura do Algarve


Algo estranho, eu sei, se pudesse já estava na praia 
Em Agosto ás vezes vemos a água a 13-14ºC
Agora além da onda de calor, acho que o vento também dá uma ajuda.

Lisboa





Faro





Lisboa está muito bom, não sei o que causa aquela anomalia positiva tão grande no cabo da Roca, talvez o vento, mas 23ºC?! Talvez correntes?
Faro situa-se entre os 21ºC e os 24ºC, sendo que na fronteira chega aos 24,5ºC.

Se repararem no mapa do Atlântico veem a corrente quente de água a dirigir-se para o canal da mancha, já passou pelos Açores que está com temperaturas altas!
Acredito que no fim do mês o canal da mancha e a costa oeste de França chega aquela corrente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 13:53)

Aqui já sigo com 38ºC, só se está bem em casa, como um aparelho de refrigeração em cada divisão da casa.
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ISANTARM7
Casal do Grilo- Entroncamento segue com 41ºC


----------



## nelson972 (20 Jun 2015 às 13:58)

A paisagem do costume, com calor ( não tenho termômetro) e vento fraco de E.
As nuvens não deverão desenvolver-se muito mais do que  isto ..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2015 às 13:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Algo estranho, eu sei, se pudesse já estava na praia
> Em Agosto ás vezes vemos a água a 13-14ºC
> Agora além da onda de calor, acho que o vento também dá uma ajuda.
> 
> ...



É o levante 

24,5ºC na fronteira? Eu na fronteira vejo 22,75ºC


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 14:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Algo estranho, eu sei, se pudesse já estava na praia
> Em Agosto ás vezes vemos a água a 13-14ºC
> Agora além da onda de calor, acho que o vento também dá uma ajuda.
> 
> ...


excelente temperatura de água nessa zona


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2015 às 14:07)

34,3ºC 

Que brasa! Entretanto no Penteado (meteomoita) a temperatura aparente é de 40ºC. Temperatura atual de 35,6ºC e 40% HR.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 14:14)

Aqui a brisa de SW não deixa aquecer mais uma vez!! Estão 29,8ºC,,, com o rodar do vento é possível que suba aos 35ºC por volta das 17h,vamos ver.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 14:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ISANTARM7
> Casal do Grilo- Entroncamento segue com 41ºC



Penso que esse valor pode estar a ser influenciado , o RS Oregon pode não estar a ser eficiente.
A estação já vai com *42,1ºC*

Em Braga, também uma Oregon ( WMR200 ) marca agora *40,3ºC* e já registou *40,9ºC* 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGABR3#history


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2015 às 14:25)

AnDré disse:


> Na altura o IM publicou o seguinte mapa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado AnDré por esse mapa, há anos que procurava essa imagem!  
A máxima em Tomar foi de +44,8ºC. Esse mapa é só records no ribatejo, alentejo e estremadura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 14:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que esse valor pode estar a ser influenciado , o RS Oregon pode não estar a ser eficiente.
> A estação já vai com *42,1ºC*
> 
> Em Braga, também uma Oregon ( WMR200 ) marca agora *40,3ºC* e já registou *40,9ºC*
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGABR3#history



Sim eu também pensei vi logo que pelos valores que tenho visto, a estação deve de estar com alguma deficiência, é verdade que hoje está a ser mais um dia abrasador, mas o valor alto, ainda faz parecer mais.
Agora mesmo já vai com 43.2ºC


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 15:04)

a temperatura já foi aos 38.2 por agora estão 37.6


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2015 às 15:13)

Alguns cumulus para Este e Nordeste:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 15:18)

Boas tardes,
Sigo com *30,0ºC* e vento de *SO*, se isto calha a rodar para norte, vai ocorrer um disparo significativo na temperatura, é provavel que ocorra mais logo.
Minima tropical: *22,3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 15:24)

Incrível a temperatura de Alcobaça segundo o Ipma 38 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 15:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Algo estranho, eu sei, se pudesse já estava na praia
> Em Agosto ás vezes vemos a água a 13-14ºC
> Agora além da onda de calor, acho que o vento também dá uma ajuda.
> 
> ...



Têm sido muitos dias consecutivos de vento de SO, hoje de manhã a agua do mar em Cascais estava um espectaculo, olhando para o mapa, no Guincho ainda estará melhor.
Por exemplo, 1/2 tardes de nortada fazem mossa num instante no que a temperatura da agua  do mar diz respeito, é aproveitar, para quem gosta de praia, claro.
Cascais, esta manhã.







Temperatura a subir: *30,5ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jun 2015 às 15:27)

Boa tarde

Mais uma Davis na cidade de Coimbra. Esta estação está localizada na zona da Quinta da Nora, não muito longe da estação do Pólo II da UC. Pelo nome, CEIF@LAI, deve pertencer ao Centro de Estudos sobre Incêndios Florestais - Laboratório de Aerodinâmica Industrial.
Neste momento, esta estação segue com *36,9ºC*
São Martinho: *37,1ºC*
Pólo II: *38,1ºC *

Por aqui, sigo com *36,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 15:30)

homem do mar disse:


> Incrível a temperatura de Alcobaça segundo o Ipma 38 graus



Esse valor que falas é da estação de Rio Maior.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 15:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse valor que falas é da estação de Rio Maior.


sim exacto era isso que eu queria dizer enganei-me


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 15:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Têm sido muitos dias consecutivos de vento de SO, hoje de manhã a agua do mar em Cascais estava um espectaculo, olhando para o mapa, no Guincho ainda estará melhor.
> Por exemplo, 1/2 tardes de nortada fazem mossa num instante no que a temperatura da agua  do mar diz respeito, é aproveitar, para quem gosta de praia, claro.
> Cascais, esta manhã.
> 
> ...


Hoje deve estar um excelente dia de praia também na zona oeste.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jun 2015 às 16:07)

Após alguns dias em Aveiro estou de volta a Alcanena. A temperatura no Entroncamento, segundo o carro, era de 41ºC descendo até aos 39ºC à entrada de Alcanena. Realmente foi um choque à saída do comboio comparado com Aveiro


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 16:08)

as nuvens resolveram aparecer hoje


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 16:11)

maxima por aqui de *39.9ºC  *
actual agora de *38.5ºC  *levantou se o vento, a temperatura começou a descer, também estão algumas nuvens, mas nenhuma tapa o sol, 25% humidade a subir, não se pode ir lá fora, "derreto me" todo


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 16:15)

Formou-se agora mesmo aqui, um pequeno remoinho, mas ainda com alguma força, nao sei o nome técnico, mas é como lhe chamamos aqui, formou-se na estrada mesmo em frente á minha casa, passou pelo telhado, até parecia um camiao, a passar na estrada pelo barulho que fazia. Depois seguiu pelo meu terreno, e fazia um barulho o vento, mesmo junto á terra, levantou erva/palhas a uns 25 metros de altura. Percorreu cerca de uns 100 metros.
Já vi por aqui alguns pequenos remoinhos, sao frequentes por esta altura, mas nao tao forte, ouvia-se mesmo o vento a "cortar", ao tocar no solo.
O meu auriol está a marcar 40.1ºC, máxima absoluto desde que faço registo.
A maxima marcou 41ºC.
Ele está a sombra na janela.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 16:16)

Aqui continua o vento de SW e nada de aquecer!! estão 30,1ºC ainda falta 6ºC para a máxima prevista


----------



## thunderboy (20 Jun 2015 às 16:18)

Fazem falta algumas estações aqui neste polígono, Porto de Mós-Santarém-Tomar-Abrantes. São zonas bastante interessantes que marcam transições de climas entre litoral-interior e norte-sul.

@Pedro1993 

Um dust devil?


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2015 às 16:23)

Boas tardes

Nem a brisa marítima está a conseguir conter o aquecimento brutal hoje, *30,0ºC* aqui na varanda a receber a aragem do mar.
Loucura completa de trânsito na zona. Mar como um lago, bandeira verde, barquinhos, velas em lento passeio.

Webcam SurfTotal de Carcavelos

Muita bruma e neblina, mesmo assim para o lado de terra distinguem-se detalhes na Arrábida e uns topos de cumulus muito distantes; há uma barra de nuvens altas que tem vindo a deslocar-se de sul para norte.

A estação do bairro só funcionou entre as 10:11 e as 13:26, com temperaturas de 24,2 a 26,3ºC, período inconclusivo, não se sabe qual foi a mínima mas aqui na varanda não desceu dos 22,5ºC.

Panorama de temperaturas nas estações WU quinze minutos atrás:


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 16:28)




----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 16:36)

30,4ºC estaveis.
Acredito que não tarda a vento rode e a temperatura dispare.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

thunderboy disse:


> Fazem falta algumas estações aqui neste polígono, Porto de Mós-Santarém-Tomar-Abrantes. São zonas bastante interessantes que marcam transições de climas entre litoral-interior e norte-sul.
> 
> @Pedro1993
> 
> Um dust devil?



Sim é provável embora tivesse sido de pequena dimensão, durou cerca de 3 ou 4 minutos. Nao tirei fotos porque só tenho telemovel e nao se iria ver nada.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2015 às 16:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


>


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

35,1ºC de máxima até agora.

33,1ºC atuais a subir.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 17:02)

Como esperado o vento rodou, a temperatura sobe bem, vou nos *32,1ºC*
Vamos ver se consigo bater a t.maxima de ontem,* 32,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 17:05)

Aqui está a tardar a rodar o vento e já tenho duvidas que vá rodar!! máxima até ao momento 30,2ºC 

Agora estão 29,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 17:05)

miguel disse:


> Aqui está a tardar a rodar o vento e já tenho duvidas que vá rodar!! máxima até ao momento 30,2ºC
> 
> Agora estão 29,7ºC



Aqui sobe bem, *32,5ºC* 
Humidade a descer igualmente bem, como é normal, *36 % HR*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 17:21)

*32,3ºC* estaveis, já foi aos *32,8ºC*, a dita maxima do ano de ontem e já agora de hoje, vamos ver se passa essa marca.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 17:23)

por aqui a máxima foi de 38.2 por agora 36.7 e um vento quente


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 17:44)

Temperatura em queda livre já vai nos 27,5ºC e humidade a subir rapidamente 48%Hr, são horas de abrir as janelas para refrescar a casa...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 17:59)

Amplitude brutal em *Seiça,Ourem
*
Temperatura minima: *10,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *39,1ºC*
Humidade minima: *19 %*
Humidade máxima: *94 %
*
Perfeito exemplo do clima de um vale.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 18:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amplitude brutal em *Seiça,Ourem
> *
> Temperatura minima: *10,8ºC*
> Temperatura máxima: *39,1ºC*
> ...


será que algum dia terá uma mínima tropical acho que é mais provável eu ganhar o euromilhões


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 18:12)

houve uma altura que a temperatura voltou a subir, mas chegou a uma certa altura que voltou a descer e agora vai em queda, com 36.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 18:14)

homem do mar disse:


> será que algum dia terá uma mínima tropical acho que é mais provável eu ganhar o euromilhões



Boa questão, já a fiz mim mesmo inúmeras vezes, sinceramente acho practicamente impossivel um local de inversão ter uma minima tropical.
Talvez haja forma de isso acontecer, vento moderado de leste num vale com orientação O-E / E-O, ainda nesta madrugada fiz registos isso aconteceu  em grande parte da madrugada ( calor) num vale proximo aqui de casa.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...por-inversao-termica.7909/page-16#post-494618
________

Maxima do ano por aqui: *33,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 18:17)

A temperatura as 17 h desceu cerca de 2 graus, quando o sol, ficou por detrás de umas nuvens, mas assim que ele veio novamente voltou a subir a temperatura.
Estao agora 38.6ºC, ainda 
Eu por mim nao me importava, que o sol tirasse umas férias prolongadas, mas já vi pelas previsoes que vai continuar calor. Mas como nós(humanos) ainda nao conseguimos mandar no tempo meteorológico, e ainda bem, porque devia ser bonito...


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A temperatura as 17 h desceu cerca de 2 graus, quando o sol, ficou por detrás de umas nuvens, mas assim que ele veio novamente voltou a subir a temperatura.
> Estao agora 38.6ºC, ainda
> Eu por mim nao me importava, que o sol tirasse umas férias prolongadas, mas já vi pelas previsoes que vai continuar calor. Mas como nós(humanos) ainda nao conseguimos mandar no tempo meteorológico, e ainda bem, porque devia ser bonito...


lá para terça arrefece mas na quinta volta de novo o calor a sério.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 18:30)

por agora 35.6 e vento nulo a máxima do ano foi de 38.2 hoje foi claramente o dia mais quente do ano vamos ver se a mínima vai ser tropical.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 19:10)

homem do mar disse:


> lá para terça arrefece mas na quinta volta de novo o calor a sério.


Pois eu também já tinha visto nas previsões, mas é pena nao ficar mais tempo as temperatura mais amenas.
Amanha começa o solstício de verão ás 16:38, vamos ver o que nos reserva o verão.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 19:12)

35.0 actuais


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 19:24)

34.7ºC actuais


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 19:48)

22,3ºC actuais e 80%Hr


----------



## meko60 (20 Jun 2015 às 19:55)

22,3ºC em Setúbal.Que se passa?Humidade a mais.....


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 19:57)

miguel disse:


> 22,3ºC actuais e 80%Hr


epá isso para esses lados arrefeceu a sério


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2015 às 19:59)

29,4ºC atuais. Está um bafo na rua...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2015 às 20:05)

miguel disse:


> 22,3ºC actuais e 80%Hr


Que sorte


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 20:07)

meko60 disse:


> 22,3ºC em Setúbal.Que se passa?Humidade a mais.....



Sim vento de SW a carregar bastante humidade vindo directamente do mar, com estes ventos até podiam estar previstos 50ºC que dificilmente passaria dos 30ºC com muita sorte 

Sigo agora com 21,7ºC e 84%Hr, vento fraco de SW


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 20:37)

por aqui ainda 33.2


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2015 às 20:53)

por aqui ainda 31.7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2015 às 21:05)

Boas.

Por aqui ainda 28,5ºC, na véspera do dia mais longo do ano.

A mínima foi tropical, *21,5ºC*. 

Uns metros mais acima, Caneças teve uma mínima fantástica de *24,7ºC** registados pelas 01h47, mas até às 23:59 ainda deve ser batida, pois neste momento segue com 26,3ºC. A máxima foi de *33,8ºC* (igual a ontem), atingida às 13:58 e às 15:55.

*Recordo que a mínima mais alta registada nesta estação foi de *26,9ºC* a 17 de Julho de 2012 (o seu primeiro Verão a debitar dados).


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2015 às 21:05)

20,7ºC, 87%Hr e vento nulo agora


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 21:11)

incrível já passa das 9 horas e ainda estão 32.3 estou curioso para ver se ainda dá para ter uma mínima tropical mas acho difícil


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2015 às 21:18)

Temperatura atual de 27,7ºC. Pôr do sol de hoje:


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 21:48)

Ainda 30.7


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jun 2015 às 22:22)

Temperatura actual: *24,6ºC*

Máxima: *37,2ºC*
Mínima: *14,2ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jun 2015 às 22:33)

28.9 por agora incrível temperatura em Abrantes a esta hora ainda está com 31 graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 23:26)

28ºC ainda, dentro de casa sente-se um calor insuportável


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Jun 2015 às 23:52)

Depois de ter tido uma mínima de 17,8º C onde estive ma margem sul, o que não foi mau, durante a manhã até não esteve grande calor, como infelizmente não pude fazer a caminhada pela praia, também estava demasiada confusão, arrisquei a ir a um miradouro sobre a Fonte da Telha, os poucos mais de 100 mts foram difíceis de fazer no estado em que estava mas a paixão pela imagem fala mais alto, estava fresco e vento quase ausente, digamos que uns 24 - 25º,

deixo umas imagens desta refrescante paisagem,


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Jun 2015 às 23:58)

O resto do dia, abalei para Lisboa a seguir ao almoço, onde por lá não estava o calor esperado, no carro vinha uns 30º C, chegando aos 29ºC em cima da ponte +- pelas 15:00h, mas a entrar em Lisboa ai começa a temperatura a subir desalmadamente até uns 34ºC e assim deve ter sido o resto do dia, só por curiosidade o termómetro da "estação" como apanha algum sol durante a tarde chegou aos 47,1º C ,
mas neste momento ainda tenho 27,7º C e 35% Hr a noite mais quente que vou registar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2015 às 00:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por aqui ainda 28,5ºC, na véspera do dia mais longo do ano.
> 
> ...



Afinal a mínima em Caneças não foi batida, foi por pouco! Chegou aos 24,8ºC às 22:50, mas foi-se aguentando.

Caneças segue com 25,1ºC, enquanto que aqui sigo com 26,3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2015 às 00:28)

22.1ºC


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2015 às 01:39)

Incrível por agora ainda tenho 24.0 noite fantastica la fora v agora da festa do concelho e o ambiente é quase de fazer inveja ao algarve interessante também é a temperatura em abrantes agora 26.6


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2015 às 01:53)

Dia mais que sufocante. 
Máxima: *34,8ºC*

Pelas 19h estavam ainda 30ºC na rua, sol ainda bem alto, nota-se bastante na duração do dia! 
Dei uma volta de carro, passei pela A5 para a ponte, trânsito infernal e calor também. Decidi ir para a marginal. Por Oeiras na marginal a temperatura desceu aos 25ºC, muito fresco. Pelas 19h30 em Carcavelos a praia ainda estava cheia na véspera do maior dia do ano, não admira, o calor é muito e a temperatura da água é muito grande. Temperatura voltou a subir. Por agora ainda estão *24ºC. *
Mas vem aí uma semana fresca e confortante 

*Desejo a todos um bom Verão e boas férias para quem já as tem! *


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 03:00)

Boa madrugada,

Dados de ontem (20-6-2015)
Máxima do ano e 6ª minima tropical.






_______

Agora:

*21,1ºC
74% HR
*
Amanhã será mais um dia com vento de SO, água do mar vai ficar(ainda mais) um caldo brutal.* *


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 03:21)

Ontem fui à Peninha (serra de Sintra) ver o último poente da Primavera e a conjunção da Lua e planetas. O calor que estava lá em cima era fenomenal! Que pena tenho de ainda não ter arranjado uma estação portátil. O vento inicialmente antes do pôr-do sol era de norte, depois foi rodando para nordeste, mas sempre apenas moderado, 30 Km/h no máximo, a fábrica do vento estava a laborar ao mínimo. Quando finalmente rodou para leste, já à noite, a sensação de estar a ver as estrelas e a suar com o vento na Peninha foi surrealista. Ao longo da estrada pela floresta das Pedras Irmãs, Monge, etc, em todas as abertas da floresta em que entrava o vento sentia-se logo a temperatura a subir. Finalmente ao descer para o vale da Malveira da Serra o efeito de inversão foi espectacular, parecia que em algumas centenas de metros de estrada, a chegar ao cimo da vila, se tinha aberto a porta do frigorífico! Lá em baixo no centro estava fresquinho que nem parecia ter sido o dia tórrido que foi.
As fontes lá em cima ainda tinham bastante água, Peninha, Pedras Irmãs, Fonte Clara, e até restavam poças de água na estrada, da chuva do último fim de semana. Havia vestígios de ter escorrido água torrencialmente.

Muita bruma, neblina nas zonas baixas para norte da serra evidenciavam inversão. Mesmo assim Montejunto era claramente visível. Começaram a aparecer alguns altocumulus já perto da meia-noite, com aspecto típico de início de instabilidade.

Neste momento por aqui em Carcavelos é mais uma noite tropical, 22ºC na varanda.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 03:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Máxima do ano e 6ª minima tropical.



A propósito, não sei se ainda conseguiste apanhar os resumos diários completos do dia 18, eu consegui recolher alguns dos mapas, se precisares ponho aqui. Estiveram pouco tempo disponíveis, deram lugar logo aos do dia 19.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2015 às 08:10)

Boas apesar da noite ter estado espetacular a mínima não foi tropical 17.9 por agora estão uns frescos 19.2


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2015 às 09:30)

Já aquece por estes lados por agora 26.8


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2015 às 09:41)

o primeiro deia de verão, apesar de só começar logo á tarde, o dia acordou nublado, e até caiu uns leves pingos de chuva, agora o sol está a começar a ganhar a "batalha" com as nuvens.
estao agora 22.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 09:56)

Bons dias,

Minima de *19,0ºC*
Agora sigo nos *24,3ºC *e* 68 % HR
*
Interessante que as estações a sul de mim estão com temperaturas bem  mais baixas, a isso se deve ao actual quadrante SO e proximidade do mar.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2015 às 10:15)

por agora 27.1 a temperatura tem subido pouco nos últimos minutos devido às  nuvens que tapam o sol.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2015 às 10:30)

Vento fraco de sul e temperatura em descida.
Janelas da casa todas abertas para a casa refrescar.

A sul já se vê o nevoeiro a querer entrar:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2015 às 10:31)

Bons dias.

@jonas_87 desta vez fui eu, mínima de 19,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 10:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bons dias.
> 
> @jonas_87 desta vez fui eu, mínima de 19,9ºC



Ha pois, calha a todos. 
______

Bem , a temperatura cai bem na zona de Cascais(Pampilheira), já vai nos *19,5ºC* e *88% HR*
Aqui vou nos *24,0ºC *e *68% HR
*
Diferença interessante em apenas 3 kms (refiro-me á estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais).


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 10:59)

Começo a observar o nevoeiro a entrar na costa do guincho/Cabo da Roca.






Peninha, ondes anda? 







Tive agora informação que muitas pessoas estão abandonar a praia em Cascais, está encoberto e está bastante fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 11:11)

Guincho neste momento.
O que vale é a temperatura do agua do mar é superior a temperatura do ar.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2015 às 11:26)

Aqui de madrugada entrou nevoeiro, a mínima foi de 18,3ºC

Agora céu limpo, o vento continua de SW e assim calor é coisa que não se vê por estas bandas!

Estão 21,5ºC, 83%Hr e vento fraco de SW


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jun 2015 às 12:06)

*31,5ºC  *
Céu muito nublado a Sul.

Mínima de *16,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2015 às 13:02)

O frio vai se mantendo, estão 21,4ºC e 83%Hr o vento soprar fraco por vezes moderado de SW


----------



## Prates (21 Jun 2015 às 14:29)

Boa tarde, tive mínima de 20,4 graus  e neste momento sigo com 30 graus certos.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2015 às 14:57)

por aqui está a aquecer já vai nos 33.6


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2015 às 14:57)

A temperatura aos poucos vai subindo, estão neste momento 26,4ºC, 56%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2015 às 15:04)

35ºC, e por vezes algumas rajadas de vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2015 às 15:07)

Agora o sol foi descansar  estão a aparecer muitas nuvens a vir de Sul

26,3ºC
55%Hr


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 15:10)

Boas tardes

Ao nascer do sol entrava nebulosidade média e alta de sul e avistava-se uma célula muito bem desenvolvida com bigorna a SSW. Produziu mesmo descargas e o eco de radar chegou ao vermelho. Curioso o facto de estar completamente isolada.
Os altocumulus junto à costa tinham alguma precipitação que ficava a meio caminho, virga, mas ainda se conseguiu ver um ligeiro arco-íris. Depois foi a entrada das nuvens baixas que não deixaram subir a temperatura acima dos 22ºC e assim continua.


















Temperaturas meia hora atrás denunciavam a entrada de sudoeste apenas na região de Lisboa e litoral, em grande contraste com o interior:













A neblina/nevoeiro nesta altura ainda impede a vista do horizonte em toda a volta, visibilidade máxima até 1 Km aproximadamente. Vento fraco mas marcadamente de WSW.

Daqui a pouco já mostro time-lapse da evolução da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 15:18)

Quatro estações do IPMA superaram ontem os 40ºC:

Tomar, Valdonas: 42,2ºC
Leiria (cidade): 41,3ºC
Alvega: 40.5ºC
Santarém (cidade): 40,2ºC

também notável os 39,7ºC de Rio Maior






Dúvidas persistem sobre a fiabilidade das duas primeiras estações.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 15:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Começo a observar o nevoeiro a entrar na costa do guincho/Cabo da Roca.





jonas_87 disse:


> Guincho neste momento.



Isto é espectacular de se ver desde a Peninha, infelizmente não estava lá desta vez. Boas fotos.
Fica aqui o time-lapse HD do poente de ontem visto precisamente da Peninha. Primeira experiência deste tipo com a GoPro.

É imprescindível ver em *HD 720p*, o vídeo não está assim tão mau...

Está finalmente a abrir o nevoeiro aqui em Carcavelos, o tecto de nuvens já levantou consideravelmente e começa a ver-se o sol por entre as nuvens muito brilhantes.
Diga-se de passagem que aqui na praia de Carcavelos pouca gente arredou pé, há que fazer render a dificuldade de ter conseguido cá chegar e estacionar...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2015 às 15:54)

Dia relativamente quente mas com algum vento. Mínima de 20,9ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2015 às 16:12)

33.9


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

Agora que os estratus do nevoeiro praticamente se dissiparam (ainda se vêem para o lado da península de Setúbal, Arrábida oculta) há neblina espessa e brilhante em todo o horizonte e aqui por cima começam a aparecer altocumulus castellanus.

Time-lapse do amanhecer, ver em HD 720p ou 1080p/écran completo. O vídeo não parece, ao princípio antes de mudar as configurações, mas está muito nítido; a cor e contraste ainda não são ideais, vai-se aprendendo e melhorando .

Pode-se observar:
A célula de trovoada a SSW em maturação e dissipação ao mesmo tempo que a bigorna era levada para NE;
Os ventos cruzados nos níveis médios, detectáveis pelo movimento das duas camadas de altocumulus;
A dissipação dos altocumulus à medida que pareciam vir ondas de ar quente do interior;
Entrada do nevoeiro de oes-sudoeste até ficar o céu encoberto;
A persistência do fluxo de SSW visível nos altocumulus sobre os estratus baixos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2015 às 16:56)

StormRic disse:


> Agora que os estratus do nevoeiro praticamente se dissiparam (ainda se vêem para o lado da península de Setúbal, Arrábida oculta) há neblina espessa e brilhante em todo o horizonte e aqui por cima começam a aparecer altocumulus castellanus.
> 
> Time-lapse do amanhecer, ver em HD 720p ou 1080p/écran completo. O vídeo não parece, ao princípio antes de mudar as configurações, mas está muito nítido; a cor e contraste ainda não são ideais, vai-se aprendendo e melhorando .
> 
> ...


Muito bom vídeo!
É interessante ver como o terreno se enche de carros num instante!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2015 às 16:58)

Nas estações daqui também tivemos a mesma situação de manhã.

A partir das 7h a temperatura tentou subir, mas pelas 9h30 começa a descer com o vento de Sul e a humidade. Só pelas 11h é que começa a subir.
Por mais estranho que pareça, a mínima do dia foi às 10h57, *20ºC*!

Temperatura a subir mas ainda nos 26ºC. Já não está assim tão sufocante


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2015 às 17:03)

Estações de Leiria (Cidade) e Tomar a ganhar outra vez nas temperaturas, pelas 15h, 37,2ºC e 36,9ºC respetivamente...

A de Leiria (Cidade) não é fiável de todo, a estação mesmo ao lado Leiria (Aeródromo), a temperatura estava nos 32,5ºC.
Agora a anomalia positiva deve-se provavelmente ao ambiente da cidade.

Tomar ainda não sei...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 17:41)

AndréFrade disse:


> Dia relativamente quente mas com algum vento. Mínima de 20,9ºC.



 boa foto a mostrar os Castellanus!

Neste time-lapse de 65 minutos iniciado cerca das 15:48 é possível observar como se vão formando e o movimento é de SSE para NNW:

Quando o céu estava encoberto era este o aspecto invernal mas com afluência de verão, sequência de 66 minutos iniciada às 14:10 :

Curioso nesta sequência são as sombras projectadas sobre os estratus produzidas pelos altocumulus que começaram a vir de SSE.

Vídeos em HD 1080p.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2015 às 17:52)

máxima de 34.1 por agora 33.6


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 19:59)

O nevoeiro avança para terra numa faixa ameaçadora de nuvens baixas paralela à costa Cascais/Oeiras. A Caparica já não se vê.
O limite do nevoeiro afeiçoa-se à linha de costa:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jun 2015 às 21:19)

Será que vamos ter nevoeiro em Carcavelos?
É raro haver!

Oxalá refresque um pouco!
Hoje por volta das 16h passei a ponte 25 de Abril e em cima do tabuleiro o termómetro marcava 17ºC! Já em terra disparou-se para 26ºC/27ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2015 às 21:24)

Está mais fresco, 22,2ºC de temperatura atual. O primeiro pôr do sol deste verão:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Será que vamos ter nevoeiro em Carcavelos?
> É raro haver!



Houve uma primeira investida de nuvens baixas até ao pôr-do-sol mas depois voltou a abrir-se o céu. Notável a descida de temperatura, 20,5ºC nesta altura.
(HD1080, velocidade 0,5x ou 0,25x pode permitir uma melhor visão)


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

AndréFrade disse:


> Está mais fresco, 22,2ºC de temperatura atual. O primeiro pôr do sol deste verão:



 magnífico! Ainda bem que captaste o primeiro poente do verão, não se via daqui de Carcavelos por causa das nuvens baixas. E que belos Castellanus! Lindas fotos, cores e luz perfeitas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2015 às 21:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Está mais fresco, 22,2ºC de temperatura atual. O primeiro pôr do sol deste verão:


Muito bonito!


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2015 às 21:57)

Boas

Máxima muito aquém do previsto pelo segundo dia seguido, ficou pelos 27,1ºC

Agora sigo com 18,8ºC e 87%Hr


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2015 às 21:58)

Máxima de *29ºC* certos, tal e qual a previsão. 
Verão começa bem com esta explosão de nebulosidade 

Por aqui já vai nos 18ºC e a baixar. Mínima prevista de 15ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2015 às 22:12)

a noite segue fresca com 22.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 22:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> a noite segue fresca com 22.6ºC



E segue mesmo bem fresca, por aqui já baixou dos 20ºC! *19,8ºC* na varanda que até costuma guardar o calor do dia por mais algum tempo. Nada de noite tropical hoje.

Na estação do bairro, Rua da Alemanha, que tem funcionado intermitentemente e não permite assim uma monitorização conclusiva quanto a extremos, a máxima durante a tarde ter-se-à ficado pelos *23,2ºC* às 18:42; a humidade não terá baixado dos 67%.
O último registo foi às 20:40, com 20,9ºC e 74%.

A estação fiável mais perto, Nova Oeiras, já vai em 18,9ºC e 83% neste momento. Partida de verão...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 22:47)

Boa noite

Noite fresca e humida.
*17,6ºC
88% HR*


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jun 2015 às 23:36)

*18,9ºC*

Máxima: *34ºC*
Mínima: *16,6ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jun 2015 às 00:22)

Mais fresco lá fora com 22.5


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Jun 2015 às 00:24)

E hoje ( ou melhor ontem ), e como a força de vontade tem de ser maior que as contrariedades, resolvi ir dar ao pedal em modo suave ( ou talvez não ), pois estar parado não faz parte do meu dicionário quando possível claro, a ideia não era fazer muitos km´s dependendo do quanto aguentava as dores no pernil, ainda assim fiz mais do que pensava em conseguir fazer,
ora como tem estado calor, fui preparado para tal, pois estava algum calor aqui em casa, embora já se notava algum fresco a entrar, o que vale é que ainda meti uma camisola interior para o carro antes de arrancar, quase 30º C em casa ou mais, mas á medida que me aproximava de Algés, o friozinho começou a sentir-se mais do que queria, no carro registava 23º C, resolvi vestir a interior por de baixo da t-shirt e não me arrependi, mais tivesse levado ,

umas imagens da volta, a começar por Carcavelos, temperatura ainda aceitável e confusão já nas saídas dos poucos parques não pagos,






a continuar, com o céu a mostrar varias "qualidades" de nuvens,






Cascais ao longe e com aquela faixa rasteira de nuvens a indicar que estaria bem fresquinho, local este de onde tirei a foto assisto uma cena digna de um filme policial  neste pequeno parque de estacionamento, siga para bingo, pois quanto menos ver melhor,






e estava na hora de virar para trás, pois as dores "mostravam" mais presença e a temperatura tinha descido bem, como calculava, boca do inferno ao fundo, nem quero imaginar na serra de Sintra, deveria estar um "must",






de regresso, o frio já era uma constante,






novamente Carcavelos, bem mais calmo de gente, mas fresquinho,






a caminho de Oeiras, céu a ficar interessante, 






e por finalizar e para fazer uns apenas 50 km, a torre de Belém com uma ligeira neblina, quando cheguei ao carro em Algés tinha 21º C,


----------



## JTavares (22 Jun 2015 às 01:46)

Info de que cairam umas pingas à pouco em Coimbra zona Este.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 04:44)

Vitor TT disse:


> umas imagens da volta, a começar por Carcavelos, temperatura ainda aceitável e confusão já nas saídas dos poucos parques não pagos,





Vitor TT disse:


> a continuar, com o céu a mostrar varias "qualidades" de nuvens,





Vitor TT disse:


> Cascais ao longe e com aquela faixa rasteira de nuvens a indicar que estaria bem fresquinho, local este de onde tirei a foto assisto uma cena digna de um filme policial  neste pequeno parque de estacionamento, siga para bingo, pois quanto menos ver melhor,



 Boa reportagem, com o que interessa! Belas fotos, um cinzento que até era invulgarmente bonito/estranho. Os altocumulus castellanus sempre a pairar por cima dos estratos foram lindamente captados!
50 Km e com dores, aplauso merecido sem dúvida, espere que ultrapasses mais essa meta e possas desfrutar em pleno destes passeios/maratona.
Pois realmente devia estar bem cénico o panorama lá de cima da serra, os estratos pareceram-me suficientemente baixos para se ter aquela vista aérea sobre as nuvens.

Já agora fica este complemento da manhã para mostrar as nuvens interessantes com que o dia começou. É visível a cumulonimbus ao largo, a virga sob os altocumulus com uma base um pouco undulatus, se é que se pode chamar assim mas tenho dúvidas, e um ligeiro arco-íris do lado direito, pouco perceptível, na segunda foto:















Ainda falta mostrar o poente de sábado em pormenor, visto da Peninha. Talvez mais logo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2015 às 08:46)

Parabéns pelas fotos e videos de Carcavelos!
Tal como suspeitava nada de nevoeiro... acho que só por duas vezes vi nevoeiro em Cascavelos e moro cá há quase 2 anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2015 às 09:01)

a manha aqui acordou fresca e nublada, 18.5ºC
mínima de 17.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2015 às 11:18)

minima de *17.3ºC*
por agora céu encoberto, já vai abrindo em alguns sitios (poucos ainda, sem sol ainda) vou com *21.7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jun 2015 às 13:27)

boas mínima de 18.7 por agora 27.3 num típico dia agradável de verão.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2015 às 14:08)

*22,3ºC* e céu encoberto.

Mínima de *17,2ºC*




JTavares disse:


> Info de que cairam umas pingas à pouco em Coimbra zona Este.


Hoje de manhã notei que o vidro do carro tinha algumas marcas, mas pensei que tinha ficado mal lavado, afinal foi da chuva.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2015 às 15:14)

*27.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 15:47)

Mínima de* 18,1ºC* sob céu encoberto de estratos mas sem nevoeiro; manteve-se esta temperatura até quase às 8h. Humidade relativa máxima de 81% à volta da 1h da madrugada.
Ao fim da manhã os estratos regrediram para o mar finalmente, temperatura em subida muito lenta no entanto, apesar do sol quente, *21,1ºC* nesta altura com humidade relativamente alta de 67%. Vento de oeste/sudoeste moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2015 às 16:03)

A manha por aqui manteve-se nublada até á hora de almoço,
agora estao 28.8ºC, e vento fraco, que ajuda ainda mais a reduzir a sensaçao de calor.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

maxima de *27.9ºC*
actual de *26.9ºC*, vejo umas nuvens para N,para o interior centro, parece que vejo uma espécie de bigorna, e para W vejo o céu meio esbranquiçado

PS: bem mais fresco hoje


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

david 6 disse:


> vejo umas nuvens para N,para o interior centro, parece que vejo uma espécie de bigorna, e para W vejo o céu meio esbranquiçado



Célula sobre a serra da Estrela, Gouveia! Neste momento em dissipação.

Temperatura em Carcavelos sul nas últimas horas tem andado à volta dos 21ºC. Os estratos têm-se mantido sobre o oceano. Muita neblina para o lado de terra.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2015 às 23:43)

*17,8ºC*

Máxima de *23,8ºC*, menos 10,2ºc do que ontem.
Mínima de *17,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2015 às 00:32)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de ontem(22/06/2015):  *17,0ºC */ *20,1ºC*

Agora: *17,6ºC* / *77% HR*


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 02:38)

Ontem dia 22, nem nascente nem poente foram visíveis. Estratos todo o dia a correr de oeste ou oes-noroeste.
A máxima ficou nos *21,6ºC* pouco antes das 18h; a humidade não desceu abaixo dos 64%.
Foi assim (HD1080):

Amanhecer

À tarde, com sol

Entardecer

Para não destoar, agora estão *18,3ºC*, 72% de humidade e o céu está encoberto de... estratos! Com vento fraco de noroeste.
Belo começo de verão!


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2015 às 11:03)

minima de hoje *13.5ºC*
actual de *19.9ºC* e céu encoberto, bem bom


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2015 às 12:43)

mínima de 17ºC
actual 25.4ºC
Mais uma manha fresca e nublada, o sol apareceu agora


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 17:04)

Boas tardes

Dia semelhante a ontem. Encoberto durante a noite e início da manhã por estratos, pouco nublado à tarde, vento de oeste moderado.

Mínima de *18,1ºC* entre as 4h e as 5H30. Máxima de *22,9ºC* às 15h.
Humidade relativa entre 73% pouco depois da meia-noite e *62%* pela tarde, variação notavelmente restrita.

Diferença em relação a ontem é o tipo de nuvens à tarde: estratocumulus e alguns cumulus humilis em vez de apenas estratos, tudo esparso e a correr ao sabor do vento.

Visibilidade para o oceano melhorada pela diminuição da neblina/bruma, bonito azul/esmeralda.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2015 às 19:15)

maxima de *24.9ºC*
actual de *23.1ºC *e 56% humidade e algumas nuvens


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jun 2015 às 22:50)

Boas por aqui dia fresco a máxima foi de 25.8 por agora 18.9


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 00:04)

A máxima de* 22,9ºC* das 15h em Carcavelos sul repetiu-se pouco antes das 18h. A humidade relativa ainda desceu até aos* 57%*.
Vento de noroeste ou NNW, fraco a moderado, sempre a fazer correr os estratocumulus e cumulus humilis; juntaram-se-lhes alguns cirrus também vindos da mesma direcção, ao fim da tarde.
Mas... uns time-lapses HD valem mais que mil palavras. 
No nome dos vídeos o primeiro grupo de algarismos é a data; o segundo é a hora/minuto/segundo legal, de início; o terceiro, do término.
Como sempre, recomendo pelo menos HD720p.

Amanhecer, os estratos já estavam mais cumuliformes nas suas bases:

Tarde, bonito céu e mar azuis com fractus sempre em evolução:

Entardecer e pôr-do-sol, cumulus humilis com alguma convecção, cirrus:


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2015 às 12:10)

aspecto do céu por aqui com *24.3ºC*, mais calor hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2015 às 13:26)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com *22,5ºC* céu practicamente limpo e vento fraco a moderado.

Local: Cascais (centro)


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2015 às 14:14)

o dia aqui começou mais quente, porque ao contrário dos dias anteriores nao houve nebulosidade.
actual 29.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2015 às 14:37)

*27.2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jun 2015 às 16:32)

Mínima: 14,5ºC
Máxima: 26,7ºC

Bom tempo a semana toda!


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 17:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> o dia aqui começou mais quente, porque ao contrário dos dias anteriores nao houve nebulosidade.



Boas tardes

Situação semelhante aqui em Carcavelos.
Céu quase limpo neste momento, apenas com alguns cirrus e rastos de avião.
Amanheceu com algumas nuvens longe no horizonte marítimo, vento fraco de NNW que entretanto rodou para oeste, moderado, brisa típica local.

Mínima mais fresca devido ao céu ter ficado descoberto, *16,5ºC* pelas 5h com *81%* de humidade relativa.

Já passou pela máxima de *23,3ºC* à volta das 16h com 50% HR.

_Time-lapse_ do amanhecer:


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

boas hoje um dia mais quente do que o de ontem a máxima foi de 28.2 por agora uns frescos 23.4


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2015 às 21:56)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *17,3ºC
*
Ao final da tarde,Cabo Raso/Estrada do Guincho.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2015 às 22:48)

minima de *11.6ºC*
maxima de *28.0ºC*
actual de *17.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jun 2015 às 11:12)

boas se se confirmar vamos ter um início de semana que vai ser um inferno em Tomar vai chegar aos 44 mas Elvas bate tudo



 
A chegar a estas valores algum record poderá ser batido


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 13:51)

mais um dia quente por aqui, já sigo com 29.6ºC


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jun 2015 às 14:45)

Boas tardes,estão cerca de 28ºC na rua e paira um incendio a noroeste daqui já com alguma dimensão.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

thunderboy disse:


> paira um incendio a noroeste daqui já com alguma dimensão.



A coluna de fumo é visível desde que horas? Parece-me que é visível na imagem de satélite mas no Prociv nada consta nas ocorrências significativas.

Poderá ser neste local?






Na imagem também se vê como o céu está limpo na maior parte do território.
Aqui em Carcavelos nota-se bruma sobre terra que torna a visibilidade inferior à de ontem.
Vento de oeste fraco a moderado.

A mínima foi *16,3ºC* ao nascer do sol (ligeiramente mais fresca a noite em relação a ontem), com *79%* de humidade relativa.

Agora a temperatura ainda está a subir, *26,7ºC* e HR passou por 46% há pouco.

Bandeira verde/amarela mas a ondulação é muito fraca.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 17:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao final da tarde,Cabo Raso/Estrada do Guincho.



 bela vista e composição, fabulosa a calmaria do oceano!

Chapéu muito pequenino na serra mas sempre a marcar lugar desde que o vento ainda traga alguma humidade do mar.

*27ºC* neste momento aqui.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Máxima de *27,7ºC* cerca das 17:30 com a humidade a descer até 46%.

Vento de norte fraco.

Bruma no horizonte.
Céu limpo mas vê-se longe para oeste a neblina brilhante junto ao oceano.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2015 às 20:12)

Boas

Sigo com *20,5ºC* vento moderado a forte e *71% HR.
*
Dados dos ultimos 2 dias por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 20:36)

28ºC actuais
máxima chegou aos 33ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2015 às 20:47)

Interessante aceleracao na nortada por aqui, sopra bem.
O capacete ficou bastante denso num curto espaço de tempo.
Curiosamente a estação do Pai do Vento não assinala nada de especial em termos de vento, só mostra que um pouco mais cá para cima, o vento é sempre mais forte.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 22:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante aceleracao na nortada por aqui, sopra bem.
> O capacete ficou bastante denso num curto espaço de tempo.



Sem dúvida curioso. Aqui em Carcavelos nada se alterou, apenas uma nortada fraca com umas rajadazitas menos que moderadas.
Boa foto, a Pedra Amarela ainda se vê, tecto nos 430m talvez.

Ainda não é hoje que voltam as noites tropicais, já estão *19,5ºC* neste momento.

Boa visibilidade do céu. Crateras da Lua muito nítidas. Júpiter e Vénus lá se vão chegando um ao outro... encontro marcado para os dias 30 e 1.


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Jun 2015 às 23:21)

Aqui pelo bairro tive uma mínima de 14,7º C, actualmente e após algum vendaval que acalmou agora, tenho 17,9º C  e 77% Hr.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 23:37)

a noite segue fresca com 22ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 00:08)

Vitor TT disse:


> Aqui pelo bairro tive uma mínima de 14,7º C, actualmente e após algum vendaval que acalmou agora, tenho 17,9º C  e 77% Hr.





Pedro1993 disse:


> a noite segue fresca com 22ºC



Fresquíssima, por aqui está nos *19,0ºC*. Vento fraco.

Infelizmente o incêndio de Alcanede no Parque Natural continua... 10 horas a arder!


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2015 às 00:20)

Boas a máxima foi de 32.4 por agora 20.8


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 05:35)

Madrugada fresca mas sobretudo mais húmida, 16,9ºC e *82%* neste momento aqui em Carcavelos sul; já esteve *16,8ºC* pouco antes..

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 06:14)

Nasce o sol, bruma rosada em todo o horizonte marítimo e muito ao largo, a oeste, vêem-se estratos baixos.
*16,5ºC* e *84%* de humidade (ontem estavam 16,3ºC e 79%).


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2015 às 08:24)

mínima de 16.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 11:14)

Cascais segue nos 23ºC , céu limpo e vento fraco.
____

Notável a minima de ontem junto a Praia da Rainha, Almada: *7,9ºC *
Valor mais baixo da rede IPMA, arriba-fossil trabalhou bem.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2015 às 11:35)

Boas mínima de 17.5 por agora já aquece com 28.2


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2015 às 11:37)

Que dia espetacular em Cascais...
Fui há pouco tomar café à rua e por mim tinha lá ficado!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 11:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que dia espetacular em Cascais...
> Fui há pouco tomar café à rua e por mim tinha lá ficado!



Confirmo, bem agradável o dia na vila.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2015 às 12:00)

27.6ºC vai ser mais um dia quente


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2015 às 13:00)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura a subir bem nos últimos minutos, 31,5ºC e 35%Hr


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2015 às 13:51)

Isto está a aquecer bem hoje!!

34,1ºC, 28%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2015 às 14:11)

por aqui já está quentinho também 31.4 por agora


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2015 às 14:39)

Estou bastante curioso para ver como será o dia de domingo e também o de segunda-feira é possível que sejam batidos alguns records de temperaturas máximas vamos lá ver se consigo bater o meu de 42.1. E também acho estranho a estação da Amareleja estar pouco quente este ano Elvas tem levado sempre a melhor


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2015 às 15:33)

34.9ºC parece que até segunda, a temperatura é sempre a subir.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2015 às 15:45)

homem do mar disse:


> Estou bastante curioso para ver como será o dia de domingo e também o de segunda-feira é possível que sejam batidos alguns records de temperaturas máximas vamos lá ver se consigo bater o meu de 42.1. E também acho estranho a estação da Amareleja estar pouco quente este ano Elvas tem levado sempre a melhor


 
Tanto quanto sei a estação da Amareleja mudou de localização, talvez isso justifique essa diferença agora sentida.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2015 às 16:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tanto quanto sei a estação da Amareleja mudou de localização, talvez isso justifique essa diferença agora sentida.


Pois talvez seja mesmo esse o motivo


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 16:27)

Boas tardes

Dia de calor em Carcavelos sul finalmente. A temperatura neste momento está estável em *28,8ºC*, mas na varanda tenho 30,0ºC; humidade já passou pelos 42%.
Vento fraco de norte. Mar calmo, bandeira verde, céu limpo e bruma fraca em terra mas horizonte marítimo bem definido. Miragem forte até meia altura no Cabo Espichel.

A mínima ainda chegou aos *16,4ºC* depois do nascer do sol.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

boas  a máxima de hoje foi de 32.3 por agora 31.5 levantou-se um vento e a temperatura não subiu mais


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

Cabos Raso  (pela frescura)











Não há estações a tocar os 39ºC. GFS


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2015 às 17:25)

Máxima de 33,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2015 às 17:28)

Máxima de *35,0ºC *a 1ºC da máxima do ano

Por agora estão 33,1ºC e vento sempre fraco de NW


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2015 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> Cabos Raso  (pela frescura)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beja anda lá perto


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 18:32)

homem do mar disse:


> Beja anda lá perto



 Pois... mas as 15h já lá vão.


Carcavelos ficou quase a meio termo das duas extremas, com a máxima de *28,8ºC* a aguentar-se até pouco antes das 17h, agora em descida, 27,9ºC e com nortada a revelar-se moderada, poeira já pelo ar, embora nesta altura a secura seja tanta que uma brisa apenas levanta o pó fino do solo.

A humidade relativa de 42% mantém-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 20:22)

O calor não tem passado por estas bandas.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2015 às 20:49)

minima: 13.3ºC
maxima: 34.4ºC
actual: 25.9ºC

e amanhã, 40ºC tristeza...


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

Aqui ao lado em Espanha a temperatura mais alta do dia foi em El Granado (40.8)  na região de Huelva, curioso que essa terra fica muito perto de Alcoutim no Algarve, era curioso se houvesse uma estação meteorológica neste concelho.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 22:13)

Nortada a soprar bem, 33 km/h.
*20,7ºC
*
Interessante ver as estaçoes de Cascais e Pai do Vento com valores nos 22ºC/23ºC
Morar num corredor da nortada tem destas coisas.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 05:41)

Bom dia

A temperatura mínima já aconteceu por volta das 4h bem como o máximo da humidade: *17,6ºC* e 74%.
Ainda não nasceu o sol e a temperatura já começou a subir, 17,8ºC.

Noite tropical pelo interior da região sul, mais chegado à fronteira, e escaldante pelo sotavento algarvio.

Às 4h era este o panorama:





No outro extremo da escala, a Praia da Rainha e a sua inversão tradicional, com uns arrepiantes 10,8ºC. Lembro-me que algumas noites nos parques de campismo da Caparica eram relamente fresquinhas.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 07:18)

A inversão na Praia da Rainha, hoje ao nascer do sol:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 09:07)

Calor já se faz sentir tendo em conta a hora do dia.
Registo *25,3ºC* e vento nulo, uma raridade.
Minima de *19,2ºC
*
Hoje pode ser um dia ideal para Alvega bater nos 30ºC de amplitude térmica, vamos ver.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jun 2015 às 11:28)

Boas mínima de 17.8 por agora 29.7


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2015 às 11:29)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC

Agora sigo com 30,0ºC, 36%Hr e vento praticamente nulo...vamos ver até onde isto hoje sobe, o vento é quem vai ditar as regras por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 12:15)

Boas

Sigo com *29,7ºC *
Manhã quente


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2015 às 13:03)

O calor já está a incomodar a esta hora, estou com 34,2ºC quase a máxima de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 13:05)

A temperatura estabilizou, o vento começa a aparecer.
*29,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2015 às 13:11)

por aqui *33.4ºC*, sinceramente estou a achar fraquinho (e ainda bem), no couço está 34ºC, aqui a zona de Coruche vai estar fraquinho hoje nas máximas


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jun 2015 às 13:56)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui *33.4ºC*, sinceramente estou a achar fraquinho (e ainda bem), no couço está 34ºC, aqui a zona de Coruche vai estar fraquinho hoje nas máximas


por aqui também se passa o mesmo longe ainda dos 40 graus apesar de estar calor só estão 33.9


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2015 às 14:19)

34,0ºC atuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2015 às 14:25)

já se sente o calor por aqui com 35.4ºC


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jun 2015 às 14:42)

Será que algum valor será batido este Domingo ou na Segunda-feira eu aposto que em Elvas e Tomar vai ser batido


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2015 às 14:44)

por aqui agora *36.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 14:44)

*30,6ºC
40% HR*


----------



## meteo (27 Jun 2015 às 15:13)

33,2ºC em Oeiras.
Aqui não chegou a brisa marítima ainda!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2015 às 15:16)

Dado ambiente que se vive hoje no resto do país, passo para informar que sigo com *26,7ºC* e vento moderado, constante, de Norte. 

Mira-Sintra a glorificar a região sintrense, um pólo de frescura na imensidão calorífica.

43% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2015 às 15:18)

Aqui sigo com uns tórridos 36,8ºC apenas 17%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:21)

*31,0ºC* , daqui a nada vou até ao Cabo Raso, vai ser um choque térmico interessante.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2015 às 15:24)

36,0ºC em subida. Vento fraco


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jun 2015 às 15:43)

que bafo lá fora 35 graus por agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:45)

actual 36.6ºC
máxima 36.9ºC

calor tórrido que se sente na rua


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:47)

Mínima: *18,2ºC*
Atual: *35,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2015 às 15:55)

*37.9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2015 às 16:05)

Eu estou este fim de semana pelo litoral norte, mas a minha netatmo lá em casa já se manda para cima dos 32°C, máxima do ano até agora.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

A máxima até ao momento por aqui foi de 37,9ºC máxima do ano


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 16:46)

Boas quentes tardes

O "oásis de frescura" de Carcavelos sul hoje foi de férias, para o Cabo Raso!

*32,3ºC* às 16:16, 35% de humidade.

O Cabo Espichel está "esmagado" pela miragem que fez o nível do mar "subir" cerca de 40m.

Apesar da bruma ainda se vêem bem os detalhes da Arrábida, humidade relativamente baixa.

Brisa fraca de oeste, maré de veículos a cobrir o campo, mar parecido com um lago, marés mortas com amplitude inferior a 1,40m, bandeira verde, índice UV entre o 9 e o 10.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui depois de uma mínima de 18.8ºc demorou a aquecer, sendo que ao meio dia o registo era de apenas 26.8ºc.
Agora pelas 17:00 sigo com 36.1ºc e 34%HR tendo a máxima até ao momento atingido os 36.9ºc  pelas 15:50.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2015 às 17:03)

minima de *14.0ºC*
maxima de *38.3ºC  *(mas sinceramente esperava por volta dos 40ºC, e ainda bem que não foi)
actual de *37.5ºC *e levantou se uma brisa


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2015 às 17:12)

39,0ºC em Pegões! 

36,9ºC de máxima até agora por aqui.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Por aqui depois de uma mínima de 18.8ºc demorou a aquecer, sendo que ao meio dia o registo era de apenas 26.8ºc.
> Agora pelas 17:00 sigo com 36.1ºc e 34%HR tendo a máxima até ao momento atingido os 36.9ºc  pelas 15:50.


Diferença assinalável em tão curta distância... A minha máxima é de "apenas" 32.9°C.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 17:18)

Incrível a temperatura nos Cabos: *19,5ºC*







Das 6h às 16h, Praia da Rainha subiu 19,7ºC, o que é natural, mas o Cabo Raso subiu apenas *3,5ºC* !

Carcavelos sul torra ao sol e aos *33º,0* com 30%.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> Diferença assinalável em tão curta distância... A minha máxima é de "apenas" 32.9°C.


Já havíamos verificado isso numa outra situação...
Agora sigo com 35.3°c


----------



## meteo (27 Jun 2015 às 17:37)

E com esta temperatura no cabo raso, falho por 6ºC a minha previsão da máxima  Ainda pensei que de manhã com o vento Nordeste fosse aquecer, até aparecer a brisa...


----------



## DaniFR (27 Jun 2015 às 17:46)

*29,8ºC*

Máxima: *32,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2015 às 17:53)

Máxima *37,9ºC*

Humidade mínima de 14%Hr é assinalável junto ao mar 

Agora estão 37,0ºC e vento de NW fraco


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 18:04)

Máxima de* 33,0ºC* cerca das 17h, permaneceu durante pelo menos vinte minutos.
Na varanda registei máxima de 32,4ºC.
Em descida lenta, agora que entrou a nortada moderada, poeira pelo ar!

32,6ºC e 34%.

O dia mais quente do ano!


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 18:12)

Diferença de 22,6ºC entre as estações do IPMA mais fria e mais quente às 17 h:






Cabo Raso já em descida, mas às vezes ainda sobe depois desta hora, quando receber o ar quente do interior, se a nortada  virar ligeiramente para nordeste.






O local ideal para passear hoje terá sido *Colares* e litoral do Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2015 às 18:47)

Parece que a máxima ficou pelos 33.3°C.
Maxima do ano. Aqui pelo Castêlo da Maia, anda pelos 26. Muito mais agradável...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 18:50)

Boas tardes,






Volta de bike bem sofrível 
Assim que fui me aproximando do Guincho começou a arrefecer rapidamente, em 15 minutos a temperatura  passou dos 34ºC ( vale do Cabreiro,Alcabideche) para os 20ºC (Guincho). Em Cascais subiu para os 31ºC, em São Pedro do Estoril foi aos 33ºC. 
A nortada está forte por isso é que a estação do Cabo Raso pouco aqueceu.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 19:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Volta de bike bem sofrível
> Assim que fui me aproximando do Guincho começou a arrefecer rapidamente, em 15 minutos a temperatura passou dos 34ºC ( vale do Cabreiro,Alcabideche) para os 20ºC (Guincho). Em Cascais subiu para os 31ºC, em São Pedro do Estoril foi aos 33ºC.
> A nortada está forte por isso é que a estação do Cabo Raso pouco aqueceu.



 34ºC - 20ºC, espectacular! Deve ter sabido bem a chegada ao Guincho mas a volta deve ter custado bastante.

Pois, o carrossel do vento à roda do forno do interior tinha que começar a andar, mas ainda acredito que vire para NNE ou NE a tempo de subir a temperatura no Raso alguns graus.

Uma hora atrás a tendência era de subida:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 19:20)

Nortada acelera bem, rajada de *56 km/h*.
*26,1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2015 às 19:22)

a máxima chegou aos 37.6ºC
agora segue nos 34ºC


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 19:37)

Temperatura em Carcavelos já baixou dos 30ºC, 29,6ºC e 44% neste momento.

Nortada de NNE e poeira pelo ar.

edição às 20h30: 27,4ºC e 47%.
Nortada oscila entre N e NNE, rajadas moderadas quase fortes, é uma pena as estações do bairro não terem registo do vento.

Mais para o interior Nova Oeiras apresenta vento médio de 25 Km/h e rajadas de 32 Km/h, oscilando entre Norte e NNO.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2015 às 21:05)

Depois de um dia abrasador, por aqui vai correndo um vento agradável, 24,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 21:22)

StormRic disse:


> Temperatura em Carcavelos já baixou dos 30ºC, 29,6ºC e 44% neste momento.
> 
> Nortada de NNE e poeira pelo ar.
> 
> ...



Já tive rajada de *72,4 km/h*
Sigo com *23,1ºC *e forte nortada


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Jun 2015 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> Diferença de 22,6ºC entre as estações do IPMA mais fria e mais quente às 17 h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passei a tarde na Praia das Maçãs. Primeiro praia e depois piscina. Cerca de 23° até às 17h. A partir das 18 , nevoeiro  e pelo que vejo,  algo raro no pais hoje: sensação de frio


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 22:18)

Continua a nortada de N aqui também em Carcavelos, a temperatura desce sem hesitação, *23,8ºC* e 52% neste momento.

Na única estação aqui perto que regista o vento, 24 Km/h de vento médio e *33,8 Km/h* de rajada, de NNO.

O contraste da visibilidade para o Cabo Espichel, entre o amanhecer e as horas de maior calor à tarde, e  o efeito assombroso da refracção/miragem a criar um "tsunami" aparente que subtrai cerca de 50 metros na altura da visão do Cabo.
Na verdade será isto que é visível à aproximação de um fenómeno daqueles, o nível do mar no horizonte a elevar-se (muito menos do que nestas imagens) sem que se veja realmente uma onda com o aspecto comum, até que a onda atinja fundos suficientemente baixos para criar uma frente de rebentação, mas nunca com o aspecto fantasista de descomunais paredes de água semelhantes às ondas comuns, nem sequer parecidas com as célebres ondas da Nazaré. É por esta razão que muitas vezes as populações costeiras são apanhadas de surpresa, a não ser quando já está perto e portanto tarde de mais para fazer uma evacuação em segurança, o aspecto do horizonte é vulgar, excepto para quem esteja habituado a olhar e alerta naquela altura.

Ao amanhecer, só uma ligeira miragem:







À tarde, visão perturbada pelos contrastes térmicos criando uma espécie de lente cilíndrica de eixo horizontal que comprime a imagem dos objectos logo acima do horizonte distante e eleva a imagem da superfície das águas situadas a uma distância intermédia:






Come se vê, as duas fotos têm exactamente a mesma escala e aproximadamente o mesmo enquadramento.

Depois ponho uma comparação mais detalhada no tópico dos efeitos ópticos atmosféricos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2015 às 22:43)

o vento fraco a moderado veio dar uma noite bem fresca, já estao 26ºC


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 03:06)

Noite tropical, *21,1ºC* com 60%.

Notável a subida de temperatura no Cabo Raso




e a descida acentuada de Colares que era a temperatura mais baixa de toda a rede do IPMA às 0:00 utc:





E a tendência de ambas continuou:






Às 2h da madrugada Cabo Raso consegue registar temperatura mais elevada que todas as estações da região de Lisboa 

E mesmo a nível de todo o território só perde para algumas das que tiveram mais de 35ºC durante o dia.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 03:10)

cheguei agora, está uma noite bem agradável lá fora, por aqui com *18.3ºC *e com uma grande lua laranja


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2015 às 04:35)

Bem, que vendaval enorme lá fora, acordou-me a mim e não fui o único, que agora a vizinha está a apanhar a roupa 

Há momentos parecia mesmo estar a passar por aqui um avião, mas era simplesmente o vento 

22,9°C.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 04:59)

Vento de nordeste fraco em Carcavelos.

A temperatura estabilizou em 20,8ºC durante uma hora e a humidade em 60%.

Agora 20,7ºC e 61% mas já é praticamente certo que não desce aos 20ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jun 2015 às 08:58)

Bom dia.
Por cá a mínima foi de 22.3°c pelas 6:00.
Agora já sigo com 25.8°c e 46%HR.
O vento é quase nulo, 2.3 Km/h de NE.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jun 2015 às 09:17)

Boas mínima de 18.9 por agora 26.6


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2015 às 09:56)

foi um enorme vendaval toda a noite, nem se podia ter uma janela aberta. hoje vai ser outro dia a torrar, já estao 25.7ºC
mínima de 19.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 10:09)

Ontem, mais uma amplitude térmica notável em *Alvega*.

Minima: *10,9ºC*
Máxima: *40,2ºC
__________
*
T.actual *26,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2015 às 10:47)

Boas

Mínima tropical 21,8ºC

Agora sigo já com 29,2ºC, 34%Hr e vento quase nulo sopra uma brisa leve de NW


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 12:11)

minima de *16.0ºC*
por aqui vou com *31.3ºC
*
maxima ontem de Coruche foi de *38.9ºC*, mais 0.6ºC comparado comigo


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2015 às 12:24)

31,6ºC, 30%Hr, 1017,7hpa e vento muito fraco de NW


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 13:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, mais uma amplitude térmica notável em *Alvega*.
> 
> Minima: *10,9ºC*
> Máxima: *40,2ºC*



 Parece-me uma das maiores amplitudes de sempre, *29,3ºC*, confirmas?

Carcavelos sul teve mínima expectável de* 20,5ºC* ao nascer do sol.

Neste momento* 27,0ºC*.

A humidade relativa depois de um máximo de* 61%* das 3h às 4h, desceu ao mínimo de *39%* cerca das 10h, quando a temperatura ainda estava nos 24,5ºC, e desde então, paradoxalmente, tem vindo a aumentar com a temperatura, está em *48%*.
Às 10h já havia stress térmico moderado a elevado na maior parte do território:




portanto nesta altura terá aumentado significativamente.

Ao meio dia, diferenças de quase 20ºC entre as temperaturas nas estações do litoral centro e do interior sul.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 13:48)

*34.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 14:02)

*28,7ºC* e 44%.

Vento mantém-se de N ou NNE, a brisa marítima não apareceu ainda.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2015 às 14:17)

*35.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 14:23)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com *27,0ºC* e *48% HR*

A nortada estava bem agressiva no Guincho, estrada coberta da areia.
Mais logo partilho por aqui as fotos da volta da bike.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 14:28)

*29,1ºC*, bem mais alta do que ontem à mesma hora.

44% de humidade.

Diferença às 13h de 21,2ºC do litoral ( 18,9ºC cabo Carvoeiro) para o interior (Elvas 40,1ºC), aumentou.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 14:55)

*35.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:17)

Bela entrada de ar maritimo por aqui. 
Registo *24,3ºC* e *59% HR.*

Nortada a soprar bem, como previsto pelo GFS.
Rajadas na ordem dos *60 km/h*.
Acredito em rajadas na ordem dos *75/80 km/h* para fim da tarde, inicio de noite.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 15:19)

Nortada de N ou NNO a fazer estagnar a temperatura à volta de *29,4ºC*; 41% de humidade; poeira pelo ar.

Rajadas de 50 Km/h em S.Domingos de Rana e 45 Km/h em Parede.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:21)

*35.9ºC*, estabilizou por causa do vento, 29% humidade


----------



## joao nunes (28 Jun 2015 às 15:23)

aqui por corroios marca 33,8º


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jun 2015 às 15:26)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Sigo com 34.9°c e 33%HR


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:40)

Mínima mais alta do ano - *22ºC*
Atual -* 35,2ºC*

Nortada vai forte, rajadas na ordem dos 40km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me uma das maiores amplitudes de sempre, *29,3ºC*, confirmas?



Acho que amplitudes termicas diarias na ordem dos 30ºC, são sempre pouco habituais.
Até ao momento, a maior, também pertence a Alvega, 29,7ºC. (desde ano)
Ontem se o vento tivesse NE em Alvega, a maxima podia ter ido aos 41/42ºC, foi uma pena.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:50)

a amplitude térmica de Coruche também foi alta ontem de *27.3ºC*
por aqui *35.5ºC* e já tive *35.9ºC*, tanta coisa a pensar em 40ºC para estes dias e afinal...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2015 às 16:10)

Temperaturas bem altas pelas 15h 






Litoral Norte e Centro a levar bem com a nortada 
Beja já vai nos 42ºC
Castelo Branco perto dos 40ºC

Algumas estações da rede desapareceram, pelo que notei foram umas em Lisboa e a de Elvas foi-se!  Se calhar a estação tinha anomalias?


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

aqui estão 38ºC "bem redondos".


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 17:00)

Pequena reportagem desta manhã.

Ribeira dos Marmeleiros quase, quase a secar, corre um fio de água minimo.











Lá em cima, Penhas dos Marmeleiros.






Chegado ao mar,zona do Abano.


























Cabo Raso






Em termos térmicos a temperatura variou entre os 19ºC e 28ºC, menos agressivo que ontem, houve é muita nortada, estava violenta na zona do Muchaxo, como sempre mais intensa que o Cabo Raso, e curioso que observei uma Davis lá instalada( no telhado do Restaurante).


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

maxima sempre foi os *35.9ºC *, nada de especial, Coruche na ultima hora com 36.6ºC vai ter muito mais que eu
actual de *34.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2015 às 19:19)

Máxima um pouco mais baixa do que ontem...

Máxima de *36,1ºC*

Agora estão 31,9ºC, 34%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 19:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em termos térmicos a temperatura variou entre os 19ºC e 28ºC, menos agressivo que ontem, houve é muita nortada, estava violenta na zona do Muchaxo, como sempre mais intensa que o Cabo Raso, e curioso que observei uma Davis lá instalada( no telhado do Restaurante).



 Boas fotos !

Consegues dizer a localização do restaurante/ instalação Davis ? Seria muito bom conseguir falar lá , a ver se colocavam os dados online no WU


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

Parece que a nortada não deixou que a máxima do ano (ontem) fosse ultrapassada...
Máxima - 35,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 20:25)

Grande vendaval por aqui, até a serra já apresenta capacete.
Até ao momento, rajada maxima de *72,4 km/h
*
Registo apenas *19,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 20:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas fotos !
> 
> Consegues dizer a localização do restaurante/ instalação Davis ? Seria muito bom conseguir falar lá , a ver se colocavam os dados online no WU



Obrigado, olha JoaoPaulo, a estação fica na zona onde está instalada a camera do beachcam, quando lá passar tiro foto, fica prometido.
Já agora posso tambem partilhar que sei de mais 2 estações Davis aqui na zona, uma em Alcabideche junto ao Hospital de Cascais, ou seja mesmo ao lado de casa, segundo me contaram estará relacionado com o heliporto do respectivo hospital. A outra estação encontra-se no bar da praia de São Pedro do Estoril.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 20:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Algumas estações da rede desapareceram, pelo que notei foram umas em Lisboa e a de Elvas foi-se!  Se calhar a estação tinha anomalias?



Tem que se ver nesta ligação: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=835&idEstacao=835
As estações provavelmente não comunicam a tempo para o mapa horário.

*Elvas *atingiu às *15:00* utc os *43,1ºC* ! 41,5ºC às 13:00 e 43,0ºC às 14:00. Foi a *estação com registo horário mais alto do dia*.
Fundão é que está mesmo sem comunicação.
Lisboa, Geofísico também se tem atrasado: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=535&idEstacao=535



jonas_87 disse:


> Pequena reportagem desta manhã.
> 
> Ribeira dos Marmeleiros quase, quase a secar, corre um fio de água minimo.



 Excelente reportagem! Penso que a Ribeira ainda corre devido à nascente, já não há escorrência e não sei se a Mula está fechada.

Bela cor do mar, esmeralda e picado pela nortada claro. Lindas as fotos do Abano, ainda se sente um ambiente quase selvagem.

E o Cabo Raso sentia-se mesmo os 19ºC que regista? 

Aquilo hoje não despega à volta dos 19ºC, esteve assim desde as 10h da manhã:





Que eu me lembre deve ser a única estação cujo gráfico de temperatura diária fica virado ao contrário, tem as máximas durante a noite e as mínimas durante o dia!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 20:57)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente reportagem! Penso que a Ribeira ainda corre devido à nascente, já não há escorrência e não sei se a Mula está fechada.
> 
> Bela cor do mar, esmeralda e picado pela nortada claro. Lindas as fotos do Abano, ainda se sente um ambiente quase selvagem.
> 
> ...




Obrigado, sim, tem exactamente a ver com isso, a nascente já a vi, fica a uns 80 metros a montante da 2ª foto.

Sentia-se bem o fresco no Raso, estava é demasiado vento, fiz um video:


_______________

*19,0ºC
70% HR*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 21:13)

O vale do Tejo esturricou bem (estou a tentar saber o local exacto).







Autora: Lucia Ferreira


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

Boas a máxima foi de 33.7 por agora 24.9 parece que afinal já não vai chegar aos 40 este mês


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2015 às 21:57)

A máxima aqui ficou pelos 38ºC e estão agora 28ºC, e ao contrário de ontem por esta hora, o vento é nulo.
Para amanha o IPMA preve 40 para Torres Novas, se assim for aqui na minha localidade, faz sempre pelo menos 1ºC a mais. Vamos ver, mas isto tem sido quase uma maratona de dias quentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2015 às 22:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vale do Tejo esturricou bem (estou a tentar saber o local exacto).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale do tejo no seu melhor, sempre a assar, a zona da Chamusca, e arredores é sempre muito quente. No passado dia 19 registei aqui 40.1ºC á sombra. Ao sol pleno disseram-me que o carro registou 50ºC, nesse mesmo dia.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jun 2015 às 22:11)

Por aqui o dia acabou por ser ligeiramente menos quente que ontem, com máxima de 32.7°C, contra os 33.3 de ontem. 
Com os cumprimentos da nortada habitual...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 22:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado, olha JoaoPaulo, a estação fica na zona onde está instalada a camera do beachcam, quando lá passar tiro foto, fica prometido.
> Já agora posso tambem partilhar que sei de mais 2 estações Davis aqui na zona, uma em Alcabideche junto ao Hospital de Cascais, ou seja mesmo ao lado de casa, segundo me contaram estará relacionado com o heliporto do respectivo hospital. A outra estação encontra-se no bar da praia de São Pedro do Estoril.



Esta, não sei de é Davis , não me parece ... Mas que deve ter registos brutais de ser partilhados isso tem , é uma pena!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 22:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Esta, não sei de é Davis , não me parece ... Mas que deve ter registos brutais de ser partilhados isso tem , é uma pena!



Sim ja tinha aqui falado dessa Davis(pareceu-me ser) cheguei a postar uma foto, sim deve ter valores brutais, infelizmente estamos sem dados de vento do Raso ha varios meses...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2015 às 22:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim ja tinha aqui falado dessa Davis(pareceu-me ser) cheguei a postar uma foto, sim deve ter valores brutais, infelizmente estamos sem dados de vento do Raso ha varios meses...



Sim , lembro-me de falares , e até está melhor posicionada que a do IPMA.

Se conseguisse saber para que efeito está instalada e se tem PC ligado , para debitar dados para a net.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 12:26)

*32.3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2015 às 13:23)

boas por aqui a mínima foi de 18.3 por agora já estão 34 e está cá um bafo lá fora


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2015 às 13:33)

31.9ºC actuais
mínima de18ºC
Mais outro dia quente.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 13:48)

andou a oscilar muito entre 32.5 e 33, agora já sobe sem oscilações, *33.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2015 às 13:54)

Boas

Mínima de 17,3ºC

Hoje está um dia muito menos quente! tal como era suposto...

26,8ºC, 48%Hr e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## irpsit (29 Jun 2015 às 14:17)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 17,3ºC
> 
> ...



Que fresquinho aí... Aqui estivemos hoje perto dos 40ºC. Máxima de 37.4ºC há pouco.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 14:20)

por aqui *35.7ºC*, mais quente que ontem já estou quase a bater a máxima de ontem


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2015 às 14:32)

irpsit disse:


> Que fresquinho aí... Aqui estivemos hoje perto dos 40ºC. Máxima de 37.4ºC há pouco.



Sim hoje aqui já entrou o SW, agora até baixou estão 25,4ºC, muito longe ainda dos 38ºC previstos pelo IPMA


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2015 às 14:47)

que bafo lá fora hoje está a ser um dia bem mais quente do que no fim de semana a temperatura já vai nos 35.7


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 15:02)

*36.0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 15:39)

este vento... temperatura estabilizou entre os *36.0ºC *e os *36.2ºC*,
a sensação lá fora é mais quente do que parece porque o vento está muito abafado, eu diria que a sensação térmica deve de estar nos 38ºC no minimo

edit: minha estação tem *39.2ºC* de sensação térmica


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 15:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vale do Tejo esturricou bem (estou a tentar saber o local exacto).





Pedro1993 disse:


> Vale do tejo no seu melhor, sempre a assar, a zona da Chamusca, e arredores é sempre muito quente. No passado dia 19 registei aqui 40.1ºC á sombra. Ao sol pleno disseram-me que o carro registou 50ºC, nesse mesmo dia.



Alvalade teve 42ºC de máxima e Alcácer 40,1ºC. Esses 41ºC encaixam-se bem no panorama geral do Alentejo que chegou aos 43,2ºC em Beja e 44ºC em Elvas. Ontem 16 estações do IPMA excederam os 40ºC. 

Os *26ºC *de máxima no *Cabo Raso* que aparecem no resumo diário de ontem são difíceis de enquadrar no gráfico horário, os picos horários consecutivos da madrugada de ontem são 24,0ºC , 23,9ºC e 24,6ºC (às 3:00 utc), descendo logo nas horas seguintes até ficar a menos de 20ºC pelas 9:00 e desde então ainda não voltou aos 20ºC. 


Máxima de ontem aqui em Carcavelos sul foi *29,6ºC* às 14h40 com humidade relativa mínima de *40%*.

Desceu regularmente até à mínima de *17,3ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol de hoje, humidade *85%*, e neste momento *28,9ºC* ainda em subida lenta mas regular, já passou antes por *42%* de HR mínima.

O vento manteve-se de Norte, nortada ontem que chegou a ter rajadas fortes ao fim do dia, mas agora virou para *Nordeste*, fraco.

Neblina e bruma espessa ocultam o Cabo Espichel. Pelo amanhecer a neblina ao longo da Caparica evidenciava nova inversão na Praia da Rainha, registos horários mínimos de 10,1ºC às 5:00 e às 6:00 utc. Enquanto ontem se ficou pelos 14,0ºC de mínima, hoje terá voltado a uma mínima semelhante à dos dias anteriores, 26 e 27, que foi inferior a 10ºC.

Edição: enquanto escrevia, Carcavelos 29,0ºC e *49%*, está a ficar um calor difícil.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2015 às 15:59)

por aqui já foi aos 36.1 por agora 35.9


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 16:21)

Cabo Raso! 

E se encontrar registo mais barato, perdão, mais baixo, devolvemos-lhe a taça da frescura!












*22,4ºC de diferença interior-litoral*!

Carcavelos segue subindo, *29,3ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

e continua nos* 36.0ºC *já prai há quase 2h assim, sempre a oscilar até agora a máxima foi de *36.3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 16:51)

*29,5ºC* com 50%, a humidade relativa a subir a par da temperatura! Começa o desconforto elevado.

O que encobre o Cabo Espichel parece ser mesmo nevoeiro que se estende por todo o horizonte marítimo.
No entanto não é visível claramente na imagem de satélite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2015 às 16:59)

*36.9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 17:28)

Carcavelos sul, *30,6ºC* e 43%.

Muitas andorinhas em voos acrobáticos à caça de insectos voadores.

Mantém-se a neblina/bruma muito espessa a encobrir o Cabo e o horizonte.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 17:40)

aqui a temperatura ja ia a descer nos *35.5ºC *e a humidade já ia com valores acima dos 30%, agora a temperatura voltou a subir vou com *36.2ºC* e humidade a descer 26%, ainda não tenho a máxima definida


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 17:51)

*30,4ºC* e 45%, começa a descer a temperatura.

*Vento absolutamente nulo* aqui em Carcavelos praia: isto é extremamente raro a esta hora!

O número de andorinhas à caça vai aumentando.

Edição 18:25: temperatura volta a subir: *30,6ºC* e 40%. Vento fraco de nordeste, o vento nulo foi a tentativa de brisa marítima mas a expansão da massa de ar quente do interior prevaleceu.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 19:15)

a máxima foi de *36.4ºC*, ainda subiu + 0.1ºC
a minima foi de *13.6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2015 às 19:43)

Só uma coisa, de acordo com o Normal Climatológico de 1981-2010 temos o seguinte:
Portalegre - Maior máxima absoluta -* 39,5ºC*
Elvas registou ontem *44ºC*
Este valor é considerado como valor máximo?


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2015 às 19:49)

Eu tenho uma sorte para acertar em ir à praia nos dias de maior calor 
Hoje foi outro, e Carcavelos foi a escolha! 

Neblina no horizonte, nada se via, nem a costa nem o bugio. Quando se olhava para oeste mal se via Cascais. O mais estranho é a neblina ter ficado o dia todo. Até os cargueiros viam-se cortados ao meio, e via-se nebulosidade cortada a sudoeste.

Resultado do dia de hoje: Calor abrasador, areia devia estar a uns 40 graus em algumas zonas da praia. Queimei os pés  
E sem dúvida o mais estranho foi à tarde NÃO HAVER VENTO! Havia uma brisa ou outra mas nada de mais. Esturricava-se ao sol. 
Ondulação normal de Carcavelos. 

Por aqui:
Máxima - *35ºC *
Mínima - *18,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2015 às 20:06)

Boas

Foi um dia bem fresco e que já fazia falta, depois de 2 dias a torrar com 38ºC e 36ºC

Máxima de hoje 27,4ºC

Agora estão 22,2ºc, 80%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 20:11)

ainda *32.3ºC* e o vento foi se


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2015 às 20:58)

Vai entrando agora aos poucos nevoeiro... a temperatura está nos 19,9ºC e a humidade nos 88%


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 21:00)

*28.5ºC *ainda 45% humidade


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2015 às 21:40)

27.8 lá fora hoje sim está uma boa noite de verão


----------



## duncan (29 Jun 2015 às 21:58)

Boa noite.o ipma falhou e bem na previsão para Setúbal.com a previsão de 38 deve ter ficado nos 29 e 30 .foi uma grande diferença .ainda continuou a duvidar nesta estação da fruticultura. Porque está próximo de árvores, vou tirar foto e postar para saber a vossa opinião.


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2015 às 22:20)

duncan disse:


> Boa noite.o ipma falhou e bem na previsão para Setúbal.com a previsão de 38 deve ter ficado nos 29 e 30 .foi uma grande diferença .ainda continuou a duvidar nesta estação da fruticultura. Porque está próximo de árvores, vou tirar foto e postar para saber a vossa opinião.



Aqui na minha estação não passou dos 27,4ºC (bairro do liceu) 
A entrada de ventos de SW complica logo qualquer previsão lol até podiam estar previstos 50ºC que com o SW nem aos 30ºC chegaria... 

Agora tenho 18,8ºC e 92%Hr o nevoeiro entrou mas é um nevoeiro alto ainda.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 22:38)

Boas noites,

Só agora tive acesso aos dados dos ultimos 2 dias, bem grande supresa, maxima mais alto do ano por aqui, e uma amplitude de quase 20ºC, raro por aqui.
A amplitude da humidade é igualmente assinalavel.

Ao que parece as estações das redondezas tiveram valores mais baixos que o meu registo, estive a consultar o historico e não vejo qualquer pico repentino da temperatura devido ao RS ( podia ser esse o problema), portanto, isto leva-me a querer que hoje foi um dia, dos poucos, que o factor "interior" e vento de leste fez a temperatura disparar, muito interessante.

A estação dos bombeiros de Cascais teve apenas 28,4 de t.maxima, ao passo que a estação do Pai do Vento foi aos 31,8ºC. Grandes diferenças em poucos quilometros, impressionante.








Sigo com *21,1ºC* e *69 % HR*


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2015 às 22:57)

25.6. Lá fora está esta-se bem nem frio nem calor


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2015 às 23:15)

Mas o que é isto?? Nebulosidade não prevista ao pôr do sol?? O que poderá ser?? 
Nortada ou Capacete da Serra?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 23:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas o que é isto?? Nebulosidade não prevista ao pôr do sol?? O que poderá ser??
> Nortada ou Capacete da Serra?



Estranho não vi capacete nenhum hoje na serra, alias nem havia condições para se formar, ao contrario de ontem, em que houve formação de capacete, embora pouco denso, e mais pronunciado na zona Oeste da serra ( mais vento e humidade e menor temperatura,assim o ajudou)
Talvez nevoeiro junto a linha de costa.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2015 às 23:43)

Por agora 24.2 a mínima não deve ser tropical


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2015 às 00:16)

21ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jun 2015 às 00:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas o que é isto?? Nebulosidade não prevista ao pôr do sol?? O que poderá ser??
> Nortada ou Capacete da Serra?



Tal como @jonas_87 disse, era nevoeiro junto da costa

Às 20h estava assim


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2015 às 10:32)

Boas a mínima foi de 19.4 por agora 22.4 e o sol a aparecer depois de ter estado tempo encoberto


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jun 2015 às 10:33)

Bom dia,
Amanheceu com céu encoberto. Neste momento ainda nublado mas já azul à vista. Vento fraco e 21º. Ontem à hora do almoço resolvi ir à ginástica e "dar-lhe com força" - manter a linha para o Verão - resultado: ia desmaiando na Av. da Liberdade. Tive de ir para o Massimo Dutti sentar-me no sofá que nem uma velhota .  Que diferença tão grande relativamente ao dia de ontem. Hoja "malhar" outra vez


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2015 às 11:03)

incrível só hoje é que descobri que existia uma estação meteorológica na minha terra com dados do site da SNIRH sendo que o valor mais alto que encontrei foi de 42.1 a 1 de Agosto de 2003 sendo que durante a noite a temperatura não baixou dos 25 graus.
deixo aqui o link para quem quiser dar uma vista de olhos http://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=3


----------



## trepkos (30 Jun 2015 às 12:08)

Estou a passar a comporta neste momento e estão uns incriveis 19 graus com céu nublado e algum nevoeiro. 

É um incrível contraste com os 42 graus de Évora ontem.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2015 às 12:13)

Boas

Mínima de 17,6ºC

Madrugada de muito nevoeiro e que ainda persiste a esta hora! Tempo bem frio e húmido, até chuvisca por momentos!!

19,1ºC , 90%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## trepkos (30 Jun 2015 às 12:57)

Aqui em sol troia a praia está deserta.

A água está a uma boa temperatura mas o mar está agitado.

O céu está nublado e continua o nevoeiro. 

Estão 20 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jun 2015 às 13:09)

O dia acordou nublado e fresco até quase ás 11 horas. O sol veio tarde mas veio logo quente, claro nao se compara com os dias anteriores.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2015 às 13:19)

O sol só agora apareceu mas fraco!

21,3ºC, 83%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2015 às 13:32)

teve manhã encoberta, o sol agora já apareceu e céu limpo sigo com *27.2ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2015 às 14:34)

31.6 por estes lados está um bom dia de verão


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2015 às 14:36)

*30.0ºC,* bem bom 

edit: fui lá fora e afinal não está assim tão bom, mais fresco sim, mas parece que a sensação térmica ser mais alta, talvez por causa da humidade que tenho de *52% *


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2015 às 16:38)

boas a máxima foi de 31.9 por agora 30.2


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

Boas tardes

Hoje bem mais fresco com brisa marítima de oeste, moderada.

A mínima foi semelhante à de ontem, 17,5ºC pouco depois das 5h, com 82% de humidade relativa frequente durante a noite.

*Ontem* a máxima foi de *30,7ºC* mas *hoje* foi bem mais baixa, 24,3ºC pelas 16h graças ao vento que sopra do mar.
A humidade está com valores mínimos nesta altura, 62%.

Nevoeiro em todo o horizonte que encobriu a península de Setúbal e parte da barra do Tejo ao amanhecer; continua a ocultar a Arrábida e o Cabo; bastante próximo de Cascais, cordão de nuvens baixas bem visível já desde ontem à tarde.
De resto o céu manteve-se limpo todo o dia aqui por cima.

Oceano picado pelo vento de oeste que deve estar mais intenso ao largo.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2015 às 17:42)

Boas

Tarde de sol mas tempo fresco e húmido!

Sigo com 24,4ºC que é a máxima até agora mas tem vindo a subir lentamente!


----------



## ruka (30 Jun 2015 às 18:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu tenho uma sorte para acertar em ir à praia nos dias de maior calor
> Hoje foi outro, e Carcavelos foi a escolha!
> 
> Neblina no horizonte, nada se via, nem a costa nem o bugio. Quando se olhava para oeste mal se via Cascais. O mais estranho é a neblina ter ficado o dia todo. Até os cargueiros viam-se cortados ao meio, e via-se nebulosidade cortada a sudoeste.
> ...


tb estive lá , uma verdadeira tosta... hoje muito menos e com brisa de Oeste bem fresca


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

Máxima de hoje já foi atingida, ficou pelos modestos 24,6ºC

Agora estão 23,7ºC, 70%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2015 às 19:44)

Boas tardes,

Dia ameno







_______________________

Nevoeiro na linha costa - Perspectiva Oeste






Capacete na Serra


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jun 2015 às 19:49)

Dia ameno também por aqui, 28ºC agora e vento fraco a moderado.
A máxima chegou aos 33ºC
Parece que amanha vamos ter um dia muito fresquinho.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 19:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Capacete na Serra




O capacete é daqueles bem colado aos cimos da serra. O nevoeiro rodeia toda a costa e vai terminar na Fonte da Telha, passando pelo Cabo Espichel que continua encoberto desde ontem.
Já ponho um time-lapse, agora que se distingue melhor os contornos das nuvens.

Entretanto a máxima aqui em Carcavelos ainda recorreu por duas vezes, com valores de *24,8ºC* pelas 17:30 e há pouco cerca das 19h.
24,4ºC com 61% neste momento.

Enfraqueceu bastante o vento, sobretudo na praia e no mar que já está perfeitamente calmo.
Fraco de oeste nesta altura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2015 às 20:28)

Um dia bem ameno, para passear!
Máxima: *27,9ºC*
Mínima: *18,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 21:08)

O nevoeiro na região oeste a meio do dia.

Imagem do satélite Terra às 11:55 utc:






1h40m depois, na imagem do Aqua às 13:35, subsiste o nevoeiro a encobrir o Cabo Espichel e começa a formar-se o "capacete" na serra de Sintra, inicialmente só na encosta norte:






Nesta altura a frente de nuvens baixas vai aproximando-se aqui da costa. Apareceram também já as nuvens altas a oeste da frente em dissipação de amanhã, talvez ainda produza alguns chuviscos aqui na região do litoral centro, mas menos do que no norte.

22,1ºC e 66% neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2015 às 21:44)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *19,1ºC *e *80% HR*


----------



## Geopower (30 Jun 2015 às 23:03)

boa noite, temperatura actual:21,6ºC. Vento fraco de W/NW.

Extremos do dia:
21.8ºC
29.3ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Jun 2015 às 23:19)

Um pouco atrasadas, pois no Domingo ao fim do dia, o forum apresentava-me sem acesso,
mas aqui vai os report´s do fds,

no Sábado passado fui até a região entre Quiaios e Barra de Aveiro, passando por Tocha, Mira, a ideia claro seria fotografar a costa, mas apesar do braseiro no interior, por esta zona estava muito encoberto ou mesmo nevoeiro junto as praias, pelo que me inviabilizou a tirada de fotografias, resolvi "embrenhar-me" pelos trilhos dos pinhais, as temperaturas estavam frescas, talvez na casa dos 23º - 25º C não mais, não tinha a localização da estação de Mira, mas devo ter passado bem perto, um facto curioso que observei foi ainda a presença de musgo e líquens pelo que calor não tem sido coisa presente nos interiores dos pinhais,
no regresso comecei a ter resgistos de temperaturas na casa dos 18º - 19º C durante os mais de 250 Km, mas a chegar a Loures sobe brutalmente para os 23º C até chegar a casa, isto entre as 22h e 02h,

ainda assim tirei estas fotos, 

das pedreiras do cabo Mondego para Quiaios, bastante vento, tive pena de não ter levado o anemómetro, enfim, não se nota, mas ao fundo começava a formar-se nebulosidade junto a linha costeira,






tiradas já no regresso, um pouco a baixo da Barra de Aveiro, bem fresco, neste local penso que o mar já entrou terra a dentro,










um pouco mais abaixo destas, de onde tirei as do pôr do sol e mais outras, ripei um belo frio, mas foi o "sacrifício" que vale sempre a pena e pelos vistos "cacei" o raio verde .


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2015 às 23:28)

Vitor TT disse:


> Um pouco atrasadas, pois no Domingo ao fim do dia, o forum apresentava-me sem acesso,
> mas aqui vai os report´s do fds,
> 
> no Sábado passado fui até a região entre Quiaios e Barra de Aveiro, passando por Tocha, Mira, a ideia claro seria fotografar a costa, mas apesar do braseiro no interior, por esta zona estava muito encoberto ou mesmo nevoeiro junto as praias, pelo que me inviabilizou a tirada de fotografias, resolvi "embrenhar-me" pelos trilhos dos pinhais, as temperaturas estavam frescas, talvez na casa dos 23º - 25º C não mais, não tinha a localização da estação de Mira, mas devo ter passado bem perto, um facto curioso que observei foi ainda a presença de musgo e líquens pelo que calor não tem sido coisa presente nos interiores dos pinhais,
> ...





Vitor TT disse:


> Um pouco atrasadas, pois no Domingo ao fim do dia, o forum apresentava-me sem acesso,
> mas aqui vai os report´s do fds,
> 
> no Sábado passado fui até a região entre Quiaios e Barra de Aveiro, passando por Tocha, Mira, a ideia claro seria fotografar a costa, mas apesar do braseiro no interior, por esta zona estava muito encoberto ou mesmo nevoeiro junto as praias, pelo que me inviabilizou a tirada de fotografias, resolvi "embrenhar-me" pelos trilhos dos pinhais, as temperaturas estavam frescas, talvez na casa dos 23º - 25º C não mais, não tinha a localização da estação de Mira, mas devo ter passado bem perto, um facto curioso que observei foi ainda a presença de musgo e líquens pelo que calor não tem sido coisa presente nos interiores dos pinhais,
> ...


No domingo também estive por esses lados de Aveiro e curioso que estava a espera que fosse mais frio sendo as temperaturas na ordem dos 23 graus senti que o sol naquela zona é bem mais forte do aqui na minha zona cá em baixo talvez o facto de ser litoral explique a razão do sol ser mais forte


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2015 às 23:30)

A máxima foi de 31.9 por agora 21.2


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Jun 2015 às 23:41)

No Domingo mesmo um pouco cansado da "tareia" da viagem do Sábado anterior, a condução na areia é altamente exigente de braços, ainda assim adquiri forças para a habitual volta de bike, nada de exageros pois estava com ausência de lesões , por isso toca a aproveitar,

fui vestido a verão, mas muito vento, e temperatura a começar a descer a medida que chegava a Carcavelos, apesar disso na praia não se estava mal,






um pouco mais a frente, temperatura a descer de forma preocupante talvez uns 21º - 22ºC, pois estava demasiado a fresca, vento sempre a "dar-lhe",






mas eis que deu-se um digamos "fenómeno", que nunca tinha sentido nos mais de 3 anos que faço esta volta, ao chegar a Cascais a temperatura sobe e bem, pelo "bafo" quase que arrisco a dizer que deveria estar perto dos 30º C,
até quase a saída da Quinta da Marinha, sempre calor, mas perto do Raso, "AC" ligado e ventania brutal, não sei se estaria mais de 20ºC, hora de inversão de marcha,

o quase omnipresente capacete na serra de Sintra, como gostava de lá estar, mas não se pode estar em dois lugares ao mesmo tempo ,






no regresso, ao chegar a Quinta da Marinha subida da temperatura que soube inicialmente de forma agradável, pois estava a ficar demasiado gelado, mas a tornar-se desagradável, ao passar de Cascais, novamente descida da temperatura numa curta distância e muito vento lateral e assim foi até chegar ao carro onde tinha 23ºC.


----------

